# Traditional Homemaking Skills



## marimara

I thought we could use a thread to discuss this topic but wasn't really sure what forum it should go in.

Ok, I've been doing alot of thinking about homemaking lately. I read a book recently that really spurred my imagination about traditional homemaking skills and how they used to be essential for survival. In today's day and age, most people don't really think about homemaking as being a skill. It is also not valued very much by our society.

I am a SAHM to a 2 year old and consider myself to be the homemaker. I am also teacher and mother to my dd and dog









I know lots of other mamas here on this board are doing the same things and thinking like me.

Maybe we can discuss some of the ways we develop our 'skills' in homemaking and share tips/ideas. We can also discuss how homemaking is viewed in our society and how we view it.

For example, before I was a mother, I thought that being a housewife was boring and didn't allow room for a woman to develop her full potential. Now that I a mother, I cannot imagine my life any other way and wouldn't want it any other way. I love being a SAHM and homemaker and the small, quiet ways it DOES allow us to develop ourselves.

Lately, I have been very interested in learning the traditional crafts of homemaking, like quilting, canning, growing, sewing, making candles and soaps. And also the specific details of housecleaning, cooking, and creating a safe, happy, and fun home for my family.

I was reading on another thread in SAHPing about some moms not knowing if they would consider being a housewife after their kids are grown and gone. To me, I think that I will always be the homemaker even after my dd is gone. If I can learn some more traditional crafting, it would make my work more purposeful to me. To feel like I am contributing more to our household. More like in the old days when the Housewife was something to be respected and considered essential for survival.

I also think that with the way our economy is going, there is going to be more of a need for these traditional skills and crafts as families have to find ways to be more self-sufficient.

So let's hear your thoughts!


----------



## SortaCrunchy

First of all - subbing!

Secondly, I also consider myself a homemaker/householder (are those two interchangeable?). I would love to know what book you read, as I am in big need of inspiration/motivation these days!


----------



## Hazel

I'd also love to know the name of the book!
This is something I have been working on for a few years now. I don't feel like i have made as much progress as I would like but I'm still learning and trying.


----------



## marimara

Some of the books I read recently that spurred this were:

Back to Basics: http://www.amazon.com/Back-Basics-Co...3569728&sr=1-1

A handmade life: http://www.amazon.com/Handmade-Life-.../dp/1931498253

Home Ground: http://www.amazon.com/Home-Ground-Co...3381210&sr=1-1


----------



## wendyland

I guess I'm a part time homemaker. I love learning new skills and reading homemaking/country books. I work full time right now, but I'm dreaming of working part time. I work at home, which allows me to do more than I could if I was stuck in traffic two hours a day. Growing my own food and possibly preserving some of it are on my to do list for next year.


----------



## MrsMike

I would love, love, love, love, love love to be a traditional housewife-type and learn everything that comes with it. I want to be like my mom. I do work part-time and I am praying hard that we will be able to make it so I can SAHM in the coming years. I would love to learn how to sew, knit, quilt, grow veggies, organize my home, can/preserve, cook (I can sorta cook...no one has died yet), bake, do crafty stuff and all the things pp mentioned.
In a way, I feel limited by the fact that we live in an apartment and by the fact that I was not born with a single ounce of organizational skill. I would love to learn.


----------



## rootzdawta

I never knew I would enjoy homemaking so much. People around me try to belittle homemaking but it doesn't matter. I agree with you tumblingstar, it is "the small, quiet ways it DOES allow us to develop ourselves" in a way my master's degree did not (not knocking furthering one's education).

Anyway, I just wanted to sub to the thread. Also feeling a little sad because it seems that my homemaking days are drawing to an end as we try to make the ends meet.

Oh, forgot to say what I do. I knit/crochet, do a very little bit of sewing but would like to get better, do all the cooking (we eat out maybe 4 times total in a year), I do most of the housecleaning chores (and have a schedule that I stick to) and we just turned over the land to make a garden next year so I'm going to be learning how to preserve/can. I am constantly decluttering and re-organizing to make the house a more pleasant and peaceful place to be.


----------



## Stone Fence

Subbing.

Next year (I hope) I'll be a SAHM.

I learned a lot from my mom about traditional home skills. She was just old enough to have some of them and use them.

I'm looking forward to everyone elses ideas and insights.


----------



## marimara

Some things I am looking forward to learning/practicing this fall/winter is cooking more in the crockpot (mmmm, Can you say white chicken chili). Getting a dutch oven and learning how to cook and roast in it. Also I want to bake more bread by hand (no bread machine). I was doing 2 loaves a week early in the summer but then it got too hot. I'm planning to make a roasted chicken, potatoes, and veggies dinner this weekend for us and some friends









Next year I hope to be in a house with more land to grow a small garden. This year I did tomatoes and squash but they didn't turn out that great. My dd picked all cherry tomatoes before they were ready and the squash rotted and died mysteriously.

Back in the olden days, traditional housework included many things. Of course, they did these things without modern conveniences (like washing machines!). Growing food and preserving it was a way of life and a major portion of your daily work. Quilting was done because people needed blankets to keep warm and as an heirloom. Nowadays, we just go to Target and pick up one! It was also done in a communal setting sometimes (like quilting bees). I read recently about women in a small community would all get together on wash day and wash clothing and linens together. They did this to share the work but to also have social interaction.

I can see how so many modern housewives or SAHMs are feeling isolated and I think it is in part a result of us our modern life. We don't participate in quilting bees or wash days with our neighbors and community. Instead we purchase blankets and linens at stores and go home alone. We take our kids to playdates instead of letting them run free in the yard while we wash, or hang clothes on the line. Or help pick the veggies. Ok, this was a long tangent I just went out on......

But I do some sewing, mostly mending items. Sometimes I'll take an old long sleeve tee of mine and cut off the arms, and sew them together with an elastic waist to make pants for my daughter. Or I also sew table linens, like cloth napkins for home use. I have also made cloth diapers and wipes on the sewing machine. I made a wetbag once. But I'm not great with patterns and sewing clothes for me! Well I did recently make a skirt but that was pretty much impossible to mess up









I have done some rag quilting and love it!!!! I still have a rag quilt that I haven't finished on my daughters bed right now. I started it when she was a year old and now she's 2! I used her old flannel receiving blankets. It's so soft and cuddly.

I'm really interested in hearing what things you all are doing or considering doing to bring some of these traditional homemaking crafts and skills back to life!


----------



## Smokering

I've been increasingly developing a 'life is what you make it'/'living without excuses' approach to things recently. I'm a SAHM and have always appreciated that role in theory, but I do have a tendency to get stuck in a rut (always have done, whether SAHMing or not). So I have to make a conscious effort to do stuff, and not let 'Oh, I have a small baby, I'm too busy' get in the way. It's tricky, but doable!

Right now I'm trying to learn to sew. DH bought me a sewing machine last Christmas and it hasn't exactly had a lot of use... my sewing skills are appalling, but I was seduced by baby girl's dress patterns the other day and am determined to learn! Mum sewed clothes for us when we were young, and I'd love to do the same for my daughter.

So I'm practicing by constructing fabric gift bags for Christmas and birthdays. They're absurdly simple to make and I take an embarrassingly long time to complete each one... but you know what? They look good! And they'll have paid for themselves in about, um, fifty years... I could have been frugaler with the fabric.







Still I bought it months ago, so it's a 'free' hobby now and it makes me feel domestic and productive.

I also have a bunch of sewing projects which have been on the go since forever. A baby quilt top which I need to make into a quilt (which I have no idea how to do, so I'm waiting for a lesson with Mum); a big-sized hand-stitched quilt I've been 'working on' for four years; three bolsters I was gonna cover; a beastie cloth I need to hem; and so on, and so forth.

What else do I do? I'm really getting into my veggie garden this year--hope to freeze a lot of homemade tomato sauce. I do bake bread and cook from scratch--sometimes I get into a rut with that, but I try to keep creative by making goals and challenges. Right now I'm trying to learn Indian cooking, and have made a few increasingly yummy curries and really perfected the art of naan bread.

Things I'd like to be good at include that rather cheesy, but lovely 'make the home a haven' knack, which I completely don't have. And interior decoration--I don't have ghastly taste, I just lack flair or something. Money, perhaps.







I'd also like to try sprouting, and use my crockpot more often... and I have a vague desire to can, but probably never will because a) I find the prospect terrifying, and b) I don't really _like_ canned fruits, chutneys, jams and stuff. I mostly just like the idea of the laden pantry shelves.


----------



## StormySar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
In a way, I feel limited by the fact that we live in an apartment and by the fact that I was not born with a single ounce of organizational skill. I would love to learn.


Don't let living in an apartment stop you. I designed a website about homesteading when I lived in an apartment - much of what you can do in a house you can find a way to do in an apartment!

http://www.motherhoodnaturally.com/homestead/home.htm

Now I have a monthly newsletter tat goes out (in my sig) that deals a lot with these topics. It's been awesome putting it together.


----------



## marimara

Wow, StormySar, you have a ton of information on your site! Thanks for the links


----------



## lifeguard

I love the independence & sense of completion/satisfaction I get when I create things with my own hands. Whether it's a wool soaker, a table runner for a gift or well-organized closet.


----------



## rootzdawta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
I love the independence & sense of completion/satisfaction I get when I create things with my own hands. Whether it's a wool soaker, a table runner for a gift or well-organized closet.

I agree.


----------



## happyhats

I love homemaking but I'm not sure about my appitude for it. I can cook, but it's mostly my husband's joy. I am skilled at shopping out of the pantry, jam and jelly making, baking, etc. I've never been able to enjoy sewing, but maybe if I got a machine it wouldn't be so dreadful. I need to learn to crotchet again...I have a bit of skill at it but I always put it down too quickly to really get good. I've been learning how to put food by, and I'd really like a dehydrator sometime soon. I have learned about cleaning with all natural products and I've dabbled with soap and candle making in the past, both of which I enjoy. I need to get my mom to teach me to cold press soap. She's quite good at it, whereas I used to make soap predomitately out of glycerin as a teenager.

I think I'm good at shopping and finances, which may not necessarily be old fashioned but are necessary. I have the patience to research the best buys out there, etc, and how to diy things.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Awesome thread!









I have no idea where I learned my homemaking skills. I never even wanted children or to stay at home. I was determined to be a career woman.







I was raised by my father and his chain of wives...none of whom exhibited anything resembling homemaking.

It is truly a mystery, but I LOVE being a wife and a mother and being at home for DH & DD!!!







: I give DH and his family all the credit because they are so 'normal' and steady and just all-around good people. Before meeting him and falling in love, I had no intentions of every becoming a parent. He didn't mind as he didn't envision himself as a parent, either. Something changed for me and I convinced him and viola! We are a happy family!







:

All that to say, I do feel like a successful homemaker and I enjoy my role. I haven't always been perfect at housekeeping (dishes are on the counter right now), but I generally LOVE our home and have gained some valuable skills somewhere along the way. I am apparently passing these along to DD, age 7, as she says she wants to be a mom when she grows up. (I never said that once as a child.)

I have the following homemaking skills: crocheting, knitting, scrapbooking, quilting, sewing, cooking (not my fave, DH does more of this than I do, but I do know HOW...LOL), baking, interior design, housekeeping/cleaning, organizing, finances, home improvement projects (DIY and calling professionals when appropriate), growing plants (although this skill seems to be waning a bit since becoming a mother...seems I am focused on growing HER versus the plants...LOL), volunteering, and more I cannot think of right now.

I am in the process of learning some new skills, too. We started a mini garden this past spring with herbs and strawberries and flowers to fill in the unused areas. We've been composting awhile, but still feel like we're learning all this type of stuff. Our outside area is quite tiny, so I have been paying attention to other folks' tiny growing nooks and am inspired to learn more. Being the family healer (for mild issues and for finding appropriate care beyond that scope) is something I associate with homemaking and I am learning more and more about this topic, too. I have a working knowledge of essential oils and some great reference books. I am seeking more info on herbs and homeopathy and other such methods at this time.

I wanted to also comment on "quilting bees". In my area, there are very active quilting guilds and free semester-long quilting classes through the continuing ed programs (daytime and evening). I learned to quilt through the classes and have ALWAYS been the youngest person in each class I have ever attended. I've always looked younger than my age to begin with, but it is commented on at least once per semester about how 'young people' aren't interested in the same skills as 'their generation'. I take no offense and listen avidly. It is amazing what one can learn from these ladies. (I don't necessarily agree with them on the lack of interest, though.)

By contrast...
My DD has been BEGGING me to learn to knit for nearly a year. I know how, but didn't recall the details for teaching purposes. I always preferred crocheting anyway, so I taught her that over the summer. She liked it, but it didn't satisfy her urge to knit. So...I found a free knitting class through the same continuing ed program and emailed the instructor asking if she would allow my DD in the class with me. She was quite willing and shared her personal story when introducing my DD in class the first day. At age 7, and this being an adult class, DD was obviously the very youngest. However, there were MANY young ladies in the knitting classes, which is a strong contrast to the quilting classes. (DD absolutely LOVED learning to knit, btw!)

I'm sure there are many factors to my observations, not to mention this is just one city (large as it is). However, I have to wonder about the differences in the two crafts/hobbies and why one seems to appeal to different ages/life cycles in modern society. Quilting is soooo much more labor intensive and equipment/supplies intensive and space intensive. Knitting is so much more flexible on when and where and how long, etc. What does this say about current society?

Okay, novel over...for now, at least...


----------



## SAHDS

I consider myself a homemaker/housewife. I've been a SAHM for almost 10 years, but now that the kids are in full-time school, it doesn't exactly fit (hence my username). I won't continue to SAH once the kids leave for college, though.

I've always loved to decorate. Comfy, warm and beautiful.

I also *love* to clean, organize, cook/bake, sew and garden.

I was proud to be a SAHM, but feel even more blessed to be a homemaker.


----------



## knittinanny

Subbing. I'm a homemaker, but not a SAHM or a SAHW. I work full-time outside the home and unfortunately will continue to do so after we have children (I make twice as much money as my partner and will always, since he's a preschool teacher). I don't think that being a homemaker and SAH full-time necessarily go hand-in-hand - there's many different ways to make a home!

I bake bread every other day, do all the cooking/baking/fermenting/etc, have a daily and weekly cleaning schedule, keep up a vegetable and herb garden, and continually work to make our home more peaceful and gentle. I knit, sew, crochet, quilt, and embroidery pretty as well as practical things for my family. I'm currently in the midst of making holiday presents and building up a layette since we're TTC in the spring.

I feel blessed that my mother was/is a wonderful homemaker and that I have learned from her how important traditional homemaking skills are.


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knittinanny* 
Subbing. I'm a homemaker, but not a SAHM or a SAHW. I work full-time outside the home and unfortunately will continue to do so after we have children (I make twice as much money as my partner and will always, since he's a preschool teacher). I don't think that being a homemaker and SAH full-time necessarily go hand-in-hand - there's many different ways to make a home!

I bake bread every other day, do all the cooking/baking/fermenting/etc, have a daily and weekly cleaning schedule, keep up a vegetable and herb garden, and continually work to make our home more peaceful and gentle. I knit, sew, crochet, quilt, and embroidery pretty as well as practical things for my family. I'm currently in the midst of making holiday presents and building up a layette since we're TTC in the spring.

I feel blessed that my mother was/is a wonderful homemaker and that I have learned from her how important traditional homemaking skills are.










Oh, I totally agree that you don't have to a be a SAHM to be a homemaker! That is amazing that you are able to do the baking as well as keeping a garden! I know before I had a child, when I worked full time, I was still considered the homemaker, I did all the decorating, most cooking, sewing and gardening. But it was only recently, after my dd's birth, that I became interested in things like bread baking, actually cooking from scratch, growing food and putting it up, quilting.

This has all been a such a long process for me. I started out on a natural lifestyle about 10 years ago when my dh and I first got married. I did my yoga, gardened, tried to make a home for us. We didn't have a baby until after we were married for 8 years! It took us and me a long time to come to terms with having a family. I had a tumultuous family life as a child, even though my mother always strove to be the best she could under the circumstances. She always gardened, sewed, and cooked. She also used to make these gigantic cinnamon buns from scratch and they were so good! I need to figure out to make them!


----------



## slsurface

I grew up in a rural area, so I learned many "homemaking" skills because they were part of daily life. I was also very active in 4-H, where I further developed many traditional "womanly" skills. I feel fortunate to have so many homemaking skills, because many of the people I know that are my age never even learned how to cook.

I want to agree with *knittinany* that working and homemaking are not mutually exclusive. I feel very much like a homemaker even though I work full time. I make 90% of our food from scratch, bake bread, make yogurt, keep a garden, knit, crotchet, sew & quilt, keep the house clean and decorated, make my own soap and cleaners, and nearly all of our Christmas gifts are homemade too. I agree that there is SO much satisfaction to homemaking, especially when you have an appreciative spouse!







I love being creative to make special things for my family or save us money. It brings me so much







:!

I also found a great book recently, but I can't remember the exact title&#8230;something like "1001 ways to make it yourself to save money and the earth". I'll have to get back to you. The book has lots of great recipes for foods, home remedies, pet products, bath/beauty products, and cleaning products. I am loving it!

Can't wait to here what other great things you creative mamas are doing!







:


----------



## Ellien C

I guess I can join this one -

I've been in a medieval re-enactment group for 20 years so I know how to make a lot of stuff -

knitting, crotchet, sewing, weaving. I have a basic concept of quilting, brewing, drop spinning and soap making. I'm known for my cheese. I've dyed with weeds - ladies bedstraw at my house and woad at a friends house. I don't mind organizing - but right now I'm totally overwhelmed with a LOT of stuff.

Oh yeah - and on the weekends, we offer get together somewhere to make "something" and the kids often run free and whoever is around takes care of whoever is near them.

I'm not a stellar cook because it totally stresses me out - but I like cheesemaking and brewing is OK. I've yet to grow much successfully. The houseplants are doing OK. I'd like a low-maintenance potted herb garden.

I would like to work fewer hours per week but I've never had any desire to stay at home full-time.

I made Christmas bags a few years ago - we all have our own theme - teddy bears, flowers, snowmen. I was thinking that when I died, my DD would look back on the bags fondly. I'm starting on Birthday bags now.

Let's see - projects in the works: embroidery - decorative; camp-rope bed for daughter and I'll be taking a 6-board chest class soon. Oh - and I've got some stuff for a back-strap weaving project that just needs a little more work. I've got a short jacket for DD that has come off the loom and needs to be sewn up. It was a really cool pattern that had no waste. I really meant it to be longer but it didn't work that way.


----------



## Christine&men

:

I sew, knit, crochet (but DH does not like my crocheting work...), cook (from scratch, all these supposedly timesaving half-ready products are $$$), have a couple of herbs in my garden (and even harvested six beans!). But I really love to hear other peoples stories of what they do and how. Hip Hip Hurray to Mothering, it's such a great resource...


----------



## velochic

I'll join in. My father was raised on a farm, we still have farmland, and my father is (in my eyes) the king of self-sufficiency. He was a boy during the Great Depression, so he's up in years now, but he still teaches me something new every time I see him. When I quit corporate America, I decided to really get back to basics. My mother was a professional seamstress, and she lives with us, so we sew together often and I feel my sewing skills improve each time. My dd is almost 7 and can use the sewing machine with some help as well as she has pretty impressive hand-sewing and needlepoint that my mother has taught her. With my father (parents are divorced), we make our own soap, candles and I've learned a bit about wine making. I've learned open-fire cooking & baking, cooking with a wood stove, and baking with a wood stove (we have one) on my own (I am keenly interested in pioneer and Depression Era cooking) and I cook 95% from scratch. I don't grind all of my own wheat or corn meal, but know how and have a mill. I don't bake all of our baked goods and I take some help with things like commercial cereal. I can make my own butter, however it's more expensive for me than buying Costco butter. I put in a garden 2 seasons of the year and put up what we don't eat immediately. In the past few years I started expanding my canning to meats, stews, meals, etc. I don't have room where we live now, but we had animals growing up and I could probably remember a bit about animal husbandry.

I really think especially in these days it's important to get back to basics. Some of my favorite books in my home library that are fun to read and chock full of information:

Storey's Basic Country Skills
Country Wisdom and Know-How
The Encyclopedia of Country Living by the infamous Carla Emery
Reader's Digest's Back to Basics

There is so much I don't know and the more I learn the more I realize I know NOTHING compared to people who are truly self-sufficient.


----------



## dancebaraka

I can sew (but hate doing it and am no good at it either







)
I can make medicines and homeopathic remedies.
I can help a mama give birth.
I can treat someone with mental health issues.
I can inspire those that are surviving to thrive.
I can cook and keep a home.
I can make soap, cleaners, bath and beauty products.
I can defend myself from attacks.
I can cultivate food.

My Beloved husband can build a home and also a shelter in the woods.
Can hunt food & cultivate it.
Can defend us from attacks.
Can make furniture.
Can make anyone's home more energy efficient.
Can utilize traditional chinese medicine for health and healing.
Can train young people and anyone in martial arts.
Can skin a deer or other wild animal.
And can even make you a set of coasters from pine needles.









Love this thread! Glad I found ya'll!!


----------



## dancebaraka

I almost forgot...
I can certainly dance at your wedding or other event!


----------



## hollyvangogh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
Some of the books I read recently that spurred this were:

Back to Basics: http://www.amazon.com/Back-Basics-Co...3569728&sr=1-1


I LOVE Back to Basics. I want a copy of my own someday. It's awesome!

Also subbing.

And here's another thought...do your DPs know traditional skills (or want to learn) like carpentry, basic plumbing, car repair, etc.?


----------



## ilovebabies

Hi! Definitely jumping in here!
I LOVE being a homemaker!







: I've been a homemaker for almost 16 years! I have my 5th child on the way.

I was definitely not raised in a home with a mother who was a homemaker. Being a homemaker starts in the heart and flows from there. I fended for myself most of the time. I was not taught how to do *anything. at. all* except make a box of mac n cheese. I knew I wanted more for my family.

Since I was not taught these things, I've had to learn on my own, or through friends or books or whatever. I can cook pretty decently now, and I got a sewing maching last year. I did learn to sew in school (home ec) but am having to re-learn since it's been so long. So, I can do a lot now and am continuining to learn more! I want to be the best homemaker for my family as I can be.

I am a SAHM and have not worked for 16 years. I homeschool my children so we are home a lot. I believe a home should be a sanctuary for the family, a place that's cozy and comfortable where my family wants to be and where others feel that when they visit.

Right now I'm working on little touches that make a home cozy and inviting. I have my fall decorations up and a vase of fall flowers on the table. I like to always have something baking (or just finished baking), coffee brewing or dinner in the crock pot. I think those aromas make a home so cozy and inviting!

I love what I've read so far in this thread!







:







:


----------



## marimara

My husband is interested in learning traditional skills too. He knows basic household carpentry, window work, auto repair. He is very much a DIYer and likes to learn new things. He is an excellent outdoorsman and is very experienced in camping, survival, orienteering, and basic field first aid.

He can't out-fish me though!









I also just put out my fall decorations and Halloween stuff, since I love this time of year so much!
I am hoping to get a bushel of apples next month and can some applesauce!


----------



## rhiandmoi

I love the home arts. I love to cook and knit, but I also sew a bit. I've been known to make preserves and bake bread too, but not too much lately.


----------



## marimara

Oh and I just took the plunge into cast iron cookware. My mom had a cast iron skillet when I was a kiddo but I've never cooked on one.

We just got a 12" skillet and a 8" skillet. I also got a 5qt Cast Iron Dutch Oven. All Lodge-pre-seasoned line.

Tomorrow I am making roast chicken, potatoes, carrots, squash, onions, etc. in the Dutch Oven for dinner for friends. Hope it goes well! Any tips for cooking with cast iron for a newbie?


----------



## The4OfUs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollyvangogh* 
And here's another thought...do your DPs know traditional skills (or want to learn) like carpentry, basic plumbing, car repair, etc.?

I don't know that I belong on this thread or not, but this stuck out to me because my DH can build or fix just about anything, household, car, etc.







He takeson projects he's never done before by reading a little bit about them (like when he tinkered with our plumbing and added a whole house filter, or replaced our hot water heater), and then it's like he just knows what to do. It's amazing to me.

As for me, I love to bake, and I like to cook. I can mend things if I need to, but beyond that I don't sew things from scratch; I do know how to use a maching so I could learn to sew more if I needed to. I learned how to knit this year but haven't practiced nearly enough; I did enjoy it, though. I like to do fun crafty things with the kids.

I do not like cleaning (but it gets done), I'm not real big on decorating (uh, very minimally here), and I have a black thumb for growing things.


----------



## nascarbebe

I wanted to read everyone's responses because they look so interesting but I just skimmed through them because baby is happy and I'm in the middle of a sewing project so I'm trying to take advantage of having my two hands free.

When I first became a SAHM the first year was pure survival, then I gradually got the hang of it. In the past three years I've learned to sew, crochet (I discovered that I find it boring), embroider, quilt some funky blankets for the kids, and knit some scarves and sweaters. I've also gotten much better at cleaning and maintaining my home and I've learned to cook many more things.

What inspires me is books, magazines, Fine Living network on tv, HGTV, Oprah, blogs and there are tons of photo sharing groups on Flickr.com Corners of My Home is a favorite one, among many. It's fun to see how other real people live.


----------



## KristyDi

The traditional skills involved in keeping a home really interest me. A lot of what I know now I learned after DH and I got married, but I think my parents gave me a good foundation of basic skills to build on.

I love to cook and DH thinks I'm pretty good at it. He frequently brags about my cooking to his friends







and







:
I can can. Mostly jams and jellies, but I want a pressure canner so I can explore veggies and broth/soup.
I sew moderately well. I've made curtains for several rooms of my house as well as all the curtains at my sister's house. I've also made several purses and costumes pieces. I have successfully made a few articles of clothing.
I have done a bit of container gardening in the past. Now that I'm a SAHM maybe I can explore that more.

I kind of suck at the whole keeping a clean organized house part though. I am working on getting better.

The last few weeks 2 friends have been coming over a few days a week while we dew costumes for ourselves and our DC to wear while we attend the highland games. It's been really fun, kind of like a quilting bee.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

To answer the DP's skills/aptitude question upthread...

DH is more handy than his father is and DH is less handy than my father is. DH's father worked in sales and never had time to fix things in the house, from what I gather. I also don't think it is something he is suited for regardless of time/interest. My father was an Eagle Scout as a kid and he worked in construction (well, a skilled electrician) most of his career. He has both the aptitude and skill for this stuff.

I learned a lot of these skills growing up in my father's care (mom and dad divorced when I was 3) and I owned more power tools than DH when we met! LOL

For the last three years, my dad has lived two minutes walking distance from us. I call him when I need help fixing something. Mostly because he is retired and likes to be useful. Also because DH works outside the home and has a commute and would sometimes rather NOT be the one to fix everything. The three of us have done many home improvement projects over the years, even before my dad moved nearby. He'd drive down (9 hours) with his tools when I called with a request. Obviously he was here for more than a HIP!!! LOL

Given his upbringing and career (computer programmer), I think DH is better off in these skills than other men I know who work in office jobs. He could certainly learn some more of these skills and brush up on some others, but I have faith he would learn quickly if the need arose.


----------



## K&JsMaMa

I can cook from scratch, bake bread from fresh ground wheat, sew, knit, make homemade cleaning products, garden. Thats about it.

subbing. This is a great discussion.


----------



## Abarat

I'm in!

I've always wanted to live a back to basics type of life and now I've been able to do it staying home with DS for these past 3 years.
I didn't grow up that way. We had a house in the city, both parents worked, I was a latchkey kid, lived by a microwave, etc. But I've always been very creative and kept myself very busy.

So now.....
We spend most of our time outdoors....DS gets to roam for a few hours every morning and evening. Especially while I'm hanging out clothes in the morning or tying our goats out and in the evening when we let our chickens roam and tend the animals, put the goats up, etc. He just loves running around barefoot and these potty training days, commando. LOL
He picks fresh carrots from the garden and helps drag watermelons in, pick beans, etc.

Here's what we do:

-I cook from scratch-use cast iron, pressure cooker, crock pot, freezing foods to help with nights I might be tempted to eat, make all sorts of mixes from scratch, etc., even grind our own wheat by hand
-Preserve food by drying, canning and freezing-tons of mason jars in my pantry, it's beautiful!
-Keep chickens for eggs and eventually meat
-Keep goats to help keep brush and all at bay
-DH gardens and grows a wonderful variety of veggies and herbs
-Sewing everything from clothes and quilts to diapers - which has helped convert the household to cloth items
-All natural house cleaning
-I'm a soapmaker and have built a small business with this on the side, and it's helped to eliminate a lot of commercial products from our home, we rarely have to buy more than food
-I keep an infant for a friend, earning some extra money and giving me practice for if we have another one
-Use as many non-electric devices as possible
-Hang clothes on the line....not quite adventurous enough to wash by hand yet
-buy second hand as much as possible for lots of reasons
-keep consumption as low as possible...I hate having to find space for 'stuff' and that money is better spent elsewhere

We pretty much tackle anything we can, we're big on DIY and getting things done with what we have on hand or as cheaply as possible.

I do struggle with the aesthetics of the home....it could probably be more cozy, but I struggle with not wanting a lot of clutter or things to dust laying around, cost of dressing up the house, etc.....it's been my latest struggle/adventure.

You know, I find that there are a lot of things I do as a homemaker that I'd classify as a struggle/adventure. LOL Can't be too fun without a little challenge, right?


----------



## That Is Nice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 

A handmade life: http://www.amazon.com/Handmade-Life-.../dp/1931498253

Excellent book. I flipped through this book about a year ago.


----------



## That Is Nice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
Lately, I have been very interested in learning the traditional crafts of homemaking, like quilting, canning, growing, sewing, making candles and soaps. And also the specific details of housecleaning, cooking, and creating a safe, happy, and fun home for my family.

I was reading on another thread in SAHPing about some moms not knowing if they would consider being a housewife after their kids are grown and gone. To me, I think that I will always be the homemaker even after my dd is gone. If I can learn some more traditional crafting, it would make my work more purposeful to me. To feel like I am contributing more to our household. More like in the old days when the Housewife was something to be respected and considered essential for survival.

I also think that with the way our economy is going, there is going to be more of a need for these traditional skills and crafts as families have to find ways to be more self-sufficient.

So let's hear your thoughts!

This is an interesting thread.







I guess my thought is that I don't have to be a full time homemaker in the traditional sense to practice and hone "homemaking skills."

I am very interested in quilting, canning, growing, sewing, making candles and soaps, etc.

I like reading and learning about these things very much.







I guess I figure I can work full or part time outside of the home, and still be a quilter, sewer, candlemaker, etc, in my recreational time.

I am currently a SAHP, but I'll be returning to work soon. I was interested in these topics even before I had children and before I stayed at home. I guess I don't really see them as homemaking skills but rather artisan crafts, talents, and interests.

These are things that I wish my husband would take an interest in, as well. Someone mentioned the book, "A Handmade Life" in this thread, which is a book written by a man. I think added to the list of skills and talents you mentioned, I would also add woodworking, perhaps, and maybe animal husbandry, and a few other things.

Lastly, I think in these economic times, it will be important to know how to live frugally and do things yourself, which a lot of these skills allow, but I know for me having a paycheck which brings a steady income is more reassuring right now with falling 401ks and increasing unemployment.


----------



## That Is Nice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I don't know that I belong on this thread or not, but this stuck out to me because my DH can build or fix just about anything, household, car, etc.







He takeson projects he's never done before by reading a little bit about them (like when he tinkered with our plumbing and added a whole house filter, or replaced our hot water heater), and then it's like he just knows what to do. It's amazing to me.

As for me, I love to bake, and I like to cook. I can mend things if I need to, but beyond that I don't sew things from scratch; I do know how to use a maching so I could learn to sew more if I needed to. I learned how to knit this year but haven't practiced nearly enough; I did enjoy it, though. I like to do fun crafty things with the kids.

I do not like cleaning (but it gets done), I'm not real big on decorating (uh, very minimally here), and I have a black thumb for growing things.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
My husband is interested in learning traditional skills too. He knows basic household carpentry, window work, auto repair. He is very much a DIYer and likes to learn new things. He is an excellent outdoorsman and is very experienced in camping, survival, orienteering, and basic field first aid.

He can't out-fish me though!









I also just put out my fall decorations and Halloween stuff, since I love this time of year so much!
I am hoping to get a bushel of apples next month and can some applesauce!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollyvangogh* 
I LOVE Back to Basics. I want a copy of my own someday. It's awesome!

Also subbing.

And here's another thought...do your DPs know traditional skills (or want to learn) like carpentry, basic plumbing, car repair, etc.?











I am so glad to see the interest in husbands/men homemaking and householding skills.

I also like that the book "A Handmade Life" was mentioned because the author is male. It's interesting to see a male perspective.

I really wish my DH would take interest in some of these things (he has sometimes) but it would be something that we could share if he did take interest.

Anyway, it also reminds me of my original thought that this topic is not "women's work" in any way and that you can have employment outside of the home and still be a homemaker and interested artisan type creative skills.









I actually like having skills in the job world and in the world of homemaking.







One difference I see is that sometimes women give up or forego outside employment in order to pursue homemaking, but men rarely do.


----------



## That Is Nice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
Oh, I totally agree that you don't have to a be a SAHM to be a homemaker!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knittinanny* 
Subbing. I'm a homemaker, but not a SAHM or a SAHW. I work full-time outside the home and unfortunately will continue to do so after we have children (I make twice as much money as my partner and will always, since he's a preschool teacher). I don't think that being a homemaker and SAH full-time necessarily go hand-in-hand - there's many different ways to make a home!


















:


----------



## MrsMike

*StormySar* thanks for the link to your site. You have a lot of very useful information and I subscribed to your email list.

As for the question about our DH/DPs. Nope. Mine can't find his way around a car, has no plumbing, carpenter or electrical skills. I've built every piece of Ikea furniture in this house and just about anything else that requires assembly. He is not handy in that sense. It was his upbringing. His father died when he was two and his mother is a drug-addicted wench. He was eventually taken in by his grandparents, but it was a almost too little, too late. His self esteem was incredibly low as a kid (constantly told by his mother and stepfather that he was stupid and worthless) and he had no drive to learn. It's horrible becase he always feels like a failure as a "man." As if you're not a real "man" if you can't change your own oil, fix a pipe, start a fire and skin a rabbit (and this is not an attack at those dp's who can, obviously). But our society has a stereotype and my hubby does measure himself up against it at times and tells me he feels like a loser and a failure. I feel bad for him. He's not handy in the traditional sense, but he is an awesome father and husband. He is very smart and has a lot to teach ds. He's incredibly strong, supportive and protective. He's quite the activist when it comes to homebirthing rights, breastfeeding, intactivism, animal rights, the environment, etc. I despise Dr. Laura, but she always asks, "will your husband swim through shark-infested waters to bring you a glass of lemonade?" That's definitely him. He's also incredibly strong (physically) and if I need a 300 lb load moved for me he can do it.







He also tries his best to cook on the days I work, pack me lunches and he cleans his little heart out when I'm not home. Sorry for the little ramble. Just wanted to give kudos to my non-handy hubby.


----------



## Smokering

I've domesticated DH a little, but not much.







I tried for ages to get him to help me in the garden, and finally succeeded when I had to dig out some shrubs and was in dire peril of busting my spine doing so. At least, I sort of succeeded... he found an unused kitchen knife, called it his machete and started scientifically whacking away at the leaves, practicing his test-cutting (he does martial arts). It occurs to me as I write this that the roots of the shrubs are still in the ground, and thus DH's foray into gardening wasn't particularly productive... especially as he de-leaved rather more shrubs than I was intending to get rid of.







Still, the quality time was nice.

Painting, building, renovating and so on aren't his things either. He can fix his motorbike and do swishy things with a computer, but they aren't exactly the Lost Arts of Homesteading, are they!







Ach well, I'll keep him.


----------



## Krisis

Subbing. I love this thread. You all are my heroes - that sounds lame but I'm serious.







:

So far the only homemakery thing I do is knit. Everything else I suck at. I'm going to check out those books mentioned tomorrow from the library. I really want to be an awesome homemaker and I have all these fabulous ideas, I'm just too lazy to pull them off.

Sometimes i wonder if my life would be better without the Internet to distract me... but that's something I hope I never have to find out!


----------



## The4OfUs

Just FYI ladies....since I read this thread I've made a from scratch chicken stock from thighs and drumsticks (that turned into a yummy base because it reduced too much - but made an AWESOME stew that night plus I have some lovely golden congealed goo in my freezer to use another couple times), and a delicious chili from scratch!









And DH built some shelves from those metal shelving posts with the bracket holes in them (he took from work, they were going to throw them out - just had the posts, but no shelves), and some lumber he bought (after carefully planning it all out on graph paper







), down in the basement so we can finally get all our stuff stored down there without it being stacked up on itself and impossible to get to.









But I still have no desire to clean.


----------



## marimara

Here is another awesome book with great illustrations. It's called The Forgotton Arts and Crafts by John Seymour http://www.amazon.com/Forgotten-Arts.../dp/0789458470


----------



## slsurface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollyvangogh* 

And here's another thought...do your DPs know traditional skills (or want to learn) like carpentry, basic plumbing, car repair, etc.?

Oh, yeah. My DH is very handy. He can repair a car/mower/snow blower/boat engine. He can do a lot of light electrical work around the house and on cars. DH is also an accomplished baker. He can make bread, biscuits, cinnamon rolls, casseroles, and pizza.

Both of us can fix plumbing, refinish hardwood floors, lay tile/laminent/hardwood floors, tile counters, build furniture, replace windows, paint, plaster walls, wall paper, build a shed, pour concrete, and build masonry/glass block. DH and I can do a lot of carpentry and we have hand tools for a lot of things, not electrical tools. We can also start camp fires, put up tents, build a lean-to, paddle a row-boat, canoe and kayak, hunt, and fish.

I also forgot to mention in my previous post that I can drive a tractor, operate a back-hoe and bulldozer, change oil in a car and tractor, and fix hydrolic leaks in tractors or farm equipment.


----------



## babynatasha

Very interesting thread! Subbing!

I guess I never really thought about if I was a homemaker or not. I work full time, but after reading through the thread, I guess I would consider myself one! I can cook, bake, sew, knit (although not well) and garden. I enjoy cleaning, I get that from my mom, and I think I am very good at it.

Both my DH & I can fix plumbing, sauter pipes, refinish hardwood floors, lay tile/hardwood floors, tile counters, paint, build a deck, replace water heaters, lay insallation, re-shingle the roof, build shelves, build fences, we can do minor car repairs such as changing oil, brakes and we can also start bon fires!

I don't think I have a green thumb yet. I had a garden this summer, but hardly anything survived. I won't scrap it yet though, as my neighbor IS a good gardener and he said he didn't have much luck this year either, too much rain.

I am very interested in learning a bit more about a number of things and think this thread has been enlightening thus far. Given me some food for thought







I was talking to my parents about this subject and said how I wished my girl scout troop had taught us more about sewing/canning/quilting and home making than how to make a puppet out of a paper bag or pasta necklaces







Maybe thats why I quit. My brother was a boy scout and they learned how to make picnic tables and live off the land. Sounded like more fun to me!


----------



## ~Boudicca~

subbing







:


----------



## jennlyn

I think that willingness to learn is what makes a great homemaker. I learned almost no homemaking skills from my SAHM. It was a rude shock when I was responsible for my own home and making my own meals. Since I like to read, the library was the place for me ( ok, my age is showing- no internet access in those days) to find great books on how to do all those things no one ever showed me how to do. Don Aslett's books on cleaning and decluttering, plus anything I could find on organization, crafts and cooking. The Taste of Home magazines were a great help to me as the recipes almost always turned out to be edible and well-received. Even if you have no "traditional" homemaking skills, if you have the desire to acquire them you're ahead. Not everyone was brought up at momma's knee learning traditional skills, but there is hope for the us yet.


----------



## Abarat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennlyn* 
I learned almost no homemaking skills from my SAHM.

Same here Jennlyn, and I agree that there's hope for all of us who don't have anyone to learn from.
The library staff know my husband and I and they're always overjoyed to see us come in so we can take away the piles of books we have on hold. LOL I've learned a ton from so many books and also some from online...good blogs and MDC!


----------



## KathinJapan

this thread. will post a bit about myself later.
Kathryn


----------



## Carlyn

I'm really enjoying this thread. I stay home with our children. My DH is very supportive of my role as homemaker. He is also really handy and does a lot of jobs around our home and yard. He's not afraid to try new things and to fiddle with things to figure them out. He grew up on a farm, so it comes very naturally to him. My mom stayed at home and taught me many important skills for keeping a home, and I've learned new ones as we've been married. Especially when we lived overseas I learned a lot of skills, since there weren't many "convenient" things available there compared to here.

Now I feel so good when we do things on our own. We had a big garden, which is on its last legs now waiting for the first frost. I canned about 120 litres or more, and we have two freezers with meat and fruit. I love baking bread, and I cook most all of our food from scratch.

I am not very organised or tidy, so those are things that I am continually trying to work on. But we are a very happy family, and I love my job!


----------



## Pinoikoi

I was a sahm for a while.. I really liked it and if our economy were different, I would be the one at home all the time instead of dp..

but when I think of "traditional" homemaking skills I think about canning- I would LOVE to learn how to can my own spaghetti sauce, what have you..

and making doilies- which I hope I never, EVER have to learn how to do.


----------



## Past_VNE

Our little family belongs here!

DH grew up in the country, with very poor parents. He can do just about everything for himself. His dad was very capable and creative. He taught DH all that good stuff. DH can do electric, plumbing, drywall, windows, carpentry, concrete, mechanical stuff, welding.....the list is basically endless. He doesn't know everything about a subject, but wants everything done RIGHT and is smart enough to figure it out or get the help he needs.

I was raised in a small town near DH, by my grandparents, born in 1916 and 1919. Sadly, they didn't see the need to teach me a lot of the things they knew, as they saw the modern world as a great thing. I learned a lot of tidbits, getting just enough information to be dangerous, LOL. I know how to cook really well, but suck at baking...never baked a loaf of bread in my life.







(Tomorrow is Day One for that.) I learned to sew, only the _most_ basic stuff. I know a little about gardening, just enough to buy seeds, get started and then get really frustrated. I need to learn to can, for sure.

We moved from Pennsylvania to Texas. We bought 20 acres and are "hobby ranching". Let's just say the despite our skills, we have a LOT to learn, especially regarding our environment, climate, etc.


----------



## audsma

First of all, great thread! I am new to being a SAHM, and may only be for the rest of this school year, but that remains to be seen. I have always been interested (sometimes mildly) in many of these traditional homemaking skills, but recently have taken it up another level. DH and I are idealists and have many goals about how we would like to live, but many projects get in our way: for now DH is consumed with building our second phase of our house. We built the first together 6 years ago and he learned much of what he needed then: carpentry, plumbing, electrical... Now he is finishing up the second part and is not working on other aspects of our property-- our garden for instance.

I am currently occupied with waiting for my second child (EDD tomorrow) and have been freezing meals like a madwoman in preparation. I put up a lot of fruits and veggies last year (in the freezer) while I was working outside the home, but I really started to cook from scratch and expand my repertoire this summer. I have goals for this coming year-- cheesemaking, breadmaking, etc.

I did a lot of pricing out the cooking from scratch I've been doing. Our farmer's market is rather expensive (doesn't stop me from getting most of my groceries there, however) and I found that I couldn't save much money on making tomato sauce, for instance, unless I grow the tomatoes myself. (Deer decimated our garden this year b/c they were hungry.)

I have also made spring planting in our garden a goal, along with setting up a viable composting system to really get us started right. I also plan on putting up more vegetables and fruits, and this means learning how to can, and how to use my food dehydrator I inherited. I'd also like to learn solar cooking.

I want to expand my sewing skills and I am very much inspired by you who are making your own gift bags (a long time goal of mine.) I would love to turn our old, worn out sheets and such into useful items instead of looking for ways to get rid of them. I've always wanted to learn how to quilt.

This is an exciting journey, and I appreciate the resources you all have shared. I look forward to learning more.


----------



## texmati

Subbing! I work outside the home, and I'm not a mom... but I do aspire to be a homemaker. (And it's important to me to be a good one!)

My mom, aunt and I were sitting around talking about this very subject yesterday... Some people can just pick up these skills by watching (my sister is one of those), and some peope need to be taught (I fall squarely in to that category).

I know many of you mentioned what I think of as 'advanced' homemaking skills, sewing, gardening ect. But does anyone have advice on the basics? How to was dishes efficiently or cooking? either way, I'll be keeping my eye out here.


----------



## nina_yyc

Haven't read all but subbing.

I'm inspired by my mom, who can throw together dinner for ten as easily as open a can of ravioli. I love the idea of 'craftsmanship' of homemaking...I spent a year as a SAHM and cooking and gardening and sewing were the activities that took the place in my life of TV and nights on the town. There are a bunch of recipes that are in my family handed down from my Bubbe to my mom and you actually have to be *shown* how to make them...if you just do them as written you don't get them right because they assume that you have basic knowledge of cooking which most women of my generation do not have! Also just skills like cooking a whole chicken, checking for leftover tailfeathers and washing it out. I love my mom!!!

When my uncle Mario came I made a full chicken dinner and he still talks about it to my mom and says I am a good hostess "in the tradition." Best compliment ever!!!

I am excited to become a better gardener and learn to can in the coming years. We also just got our own apartment and just finished furnishing it and I am thrilled...it looks better than I ever thought a place of mine could look and wasn't too expensive either. I work but am looking forward to picking up where I left off on my next mat leave (gotta hurry up and get PG though!)


----------



## almadianna

this is a great thread!


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

I really want to become more of a homemaker, but I've really struggled with doing anything beyond light gardening, cooking from scratch, and trying to keep my home from becoming a wreck with a high needs one year old in the home. I would love to hear more about how people are getting these projects done with little ones afoot.


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boigrrrlwonder* 
I really want to become more of a homemaker, but I've really struggled with doing anything beyond light gardening, cooking from scratch, and trying to keep my home from becoming a wreck with a high needs one year old in the home. I would love to hear more about how people are getting these projects done with little ones afoot.

That's the hard part, at least for me. My dd is 2 and some might call her High Needs. She's super sensitive and needs lots of attention. What I used to do when she was smaller and lighter! is carry her in a mei tai on my back. Then I had free hands, at least for kneading bread and stuff like that. When I garden I just let her roam the back yard (it's fenced) and dig with me. Yesterday I put her in the mei tai again and to my surprise she didn't feel that heavy but I only had her on for 5 min or so.

Well I tried out my Dutch oven and cooked a whole chicken w/vegetables and potatoes and it came out awesome!!!!







The meat was so tender, it literally fell off the bone!

I can't wait to do pulled BBQ chicken in there! (We don't eat beef or pork so it's always chicken







) or vegetarian, or turkey, or seafood!

Thinking of buying a bushel of apples this fall and canning some applesauce. I don't have a pressure cooker though so I'll have to read up on if I can do the hot water bath method w/applesauce. Anyone here know???

I also plan on getting a gallon of raw honey. I drink it in tea, put it on toast, use it as medicine when we feel a cold coming on. In fact, my dd and I just came close to having full blown colds this weekend but I kept feeding her and I teaspoons of honey (not raw though, I didn't have any) and it headed off the cold. I also drank echinacea tea. And we had lots of carrots and oranges!

I think that part of being a homemaker is also looking after the family's health. I try to treat small illnesses at home w/food or herbs. I firmly believe in "Food is medicine". Fresh, organic, specific foods of course! I really like The Whole Foods Encyclopedia for explaining how specific foods help your body.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
That's the hard part, at least for me. My dd is 2 and some might call her High Needs. She's super sensitive and needs lots of attention. What I used to do when she was smaller and lighter! is carry her in a mei tai on my back. Then I had free hands, at least for kneading bread and stuff like that. When I garden I just let her roam the back yard (it's fenced) and dig with me. Yesterday I put her in the mei tai again and to my surprise she didn't feel that heavy but I only had her on for 5 min or so.

I'm glad to hear that others have this problem. My little one no longer likes to just hang out in the carrier - she'll go in there when we're walking around the store or something but not for dishes. (And unfortunately, I live in an apartment; my garden is a community garden - where I have to try to keep her out of other people's gardens and occasionally the baseball games that happen literally several yards from my plot.)


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boigrrrlwonder* 
I'm glad to hear that others have this problem. My little one no longer likes to just hang out in the carrier - she'll go in there when we're walking around the store or something but not for dishes. (And unfortunately, I live in an apartment; my garden is a community garden - where I have to try to keep her out of other people's gardens and occasionally the baseball games that happen literally several yards from my plot.)

An idea you might like is to tie a light string around your wrist and around your child's wrist while you are working in the garden. That way you can work and she can play (but not too far!)

Then again, if I did this to my dd, she would wrap me up or get tangled in it or keep heading off and would constantly pull my arm away! But maybe your child will be happy playing nearby


----------



## not now

Like some others here I didn't learn a thing about keeping a home from my mother. She was a single mom who worked her butt off to keep our heads above water and was always too tired to do a lot of stuff so she focused all her energy on me rather than our home. My aunt, on the other hand, is a wonderful homemaker. It wasn't until my 20's that I started learning from her.

When I met my husband he knew more about keeping house than I did. He's my motivation to learn more about cooking/baking and to improve my sewing skills. He can build furniture, garden, work on cars, cook and bake some of the best bread ever. Now that I'm working one to two days a week I have more time to concentrate and learn.


----------



## be11ydancer

Kinda in a hurry so didn't read everything yet but.....

Please consider the following books as crucial to this. They have really helped and inspire me!

Maryjane Butters Ideabook Cookbook Lifebook

The Country Living Encyclopedia by Carla Emery

The Tightwad Gazette by Amy Dacycyn


----------



## jennlyn

If you want to try canning, I'd suggest you get a copy of the Ball Blue Book- it's a great resource and not expensive. I have a Victorio strainer for applesauce, you just quarter the apples, add them to a pot with a bit of water and cook till soft ( not mushy though, your sauce will be dark then) and put them through the strainer which removes seeds and skin. You can either freeze the sauce at that point or go ahead and can it. I'm thinking of doing some soon too.


----------



## WC_hapamama

My interest in homemaking comes from my mother and grandmothers, who ironically enough worked full time outside their homes and still found time for sewing, crafting, gardening and cooking. None of them were big on canning things though.


----------



## 1littlebit

b/c i am a SAHM and i sort of suck at this homemaking stuff. i really like it... im just bad at it. part of it atleast is that i am adhd. but i was reading this and thinking that you lovely people might be able to help me!!

i started staying at home after ds was born. i like to cook but only if i cook from scratch... problem being i have no idea how to do this.. i have 1 cook book so that sort of helps... i cook most nights a week.

the thing i am worst at is cleaning, organizing, and that whole making a house a home thing... how does that work? you know those little things that make a house (in my case apt) all warm and cozy?

and when do you find time to do these things?!?!? i want to make bread, and can things, and knit... im lucky if i get the laundry done.

the thing is i really love all of this stuff.. im just sort of bad at it. how do you get everything you need at the grocery store? i make a list but i can never think of things to put on a list. how do you know what spices to use? and how on earth do you put a mean together? ill think ok we will have chicken for dinner.. and thats about as far as i get









so please share some of that wisdom!! the only thing i remember my mom doing growing up is playing tennis... and yet she grew up on a farm







go figure.


----------



## KathinJapan

1littlebit,
I think it is just the wrong time to be trying to learn a whole new set of skills.
Focus on one thing first. be it organizing, decluttering, crafting, baking, sewing or cooking. Once you have mastered it and it is a part of your daily life/routine then move on.
sorry babe got an ouchie gotta r un
kathryn


----------



## captain crunchy

I love this thread! FTR, I don't think you have to have everything on the "checklist" to be a great homemaker. For instance, I don't knit. I know how to knit -- I taught myself which I suppose could come in handy if there is a sock shortage or something, but I don't particularly enjoy it so I choose not to do it.

1littlebit -- on meals -- I highly recommend watching the food channel for a while if you have cable. I love that channel -- even if I don't do the particular recipes, I find out a lot of little tips and tricks that the hosts tell you while they are prepping/cutting/engaging with the camera. You would be surprised at all the shortcuts, tips you learn just doing that. I am a foodie anyway so I can watch the food network just for kicks









In terms of how you get everything you need at the grocery store, when you get to be an experienced cook it is mostly instinctual. In the meantime, I would search recipe sites like www.allrecipes.com where you can input ingredients to make a meal or search things like "chicken" or whatever -- find recipes you think sound good and simple, then make your shopping list from that. It helps to have a few regular meals in your "rotation" that can be modified slightly, that way you always have those basic ingredients on hand. For example, I always have the ingredients to make muffins because it is the same exact ingredients every time except for the 1 1/2 cups of "additions" that make it a *whatever* muffin (blueberry, apple, banana whatever).

I think picking one thing and working on that will be a lot better than saying, okay, I want to be a good homemaker so I will learn all of it in about a week







That is how I tend to be so I understand! Even with organization, you would pick one room to focus on -- for us, it is our living area because although bedrooms are swell -- we spend the bulk of our time out here so I want it to be decluttered and nice. That kind of thing. So set a goal to have your living area (or whatever) decluttered and picked up and when you get that down for a while and a routine going, then branch out to other areas of the house.

The internet is a wealth of information and (imo) is one of the greatest tools of a homemaker -- because you can do searches on just about everything and come up with tips and advice, blogs, articles, firsthand step by step directions on how to do whatever. Remember my knitting I touched on earlier? I taught myself with free videos on the internet.

I don't know if I have adhd but I know that I tend to flit from one "passion" to the next and I don't stick to things for long periods of time. This is why I love homemaking because for me it is a very...hmm... (thinking of right word) ... multitasking? type job. In other words, I embrace that I never have time to do one thing for very long because that isn't in my personality.

Good luck! I don't know if any of that helped but I thought I would give it a shot!


----------



## SugarAndSun

We had our house on the market, which killed any plans of using it in any useful way. I am totally ready to ditch that since the market is horrible.

I really want to focus on food. I am clean, organized, etc., but I tend to fall short with food. I prefer raw food myself and could just eat fruits, veggies, and maybe a little hummus. I really want to grow a GREAT garden next year. I didn't want to mess up the yard this past year and the year before my boys were so young they destroyed most of it.

I can sew a little, but I really don't think it could be cheaper than thrift stores!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Great thread. Homemaking is an art form to me and I am always striving to do better at it. To me, it is my number one job and I really do strive to do it not just well, but beautifully. I always knew I wanted to be a wife and Mom and keeper of the house. What was surprising to me is how traditional of a role I have taken on. I am not a very traditional person typically. I am def. a free thinker. But when it comes to my husband and children and home I want to be June Cleaver meets Martha Stewart. I'm not saying I always achieve that,(in fact rarely do I) but I'm always trying. I love the cooking and cleaning and having fresh baked wholesome goodies. I want to buy aprons to wear around the house, but don't have any yet. Maybe for Xmas... I have learned to sew and have contributed greatly to my household with curtains and cloth diapers and lots of gifts for other. I recently learned to crochet. I tried canning for the first time this year. I LOVE LOVE LOVE all this kind of stuff. It is not only my job but I find it extremely fun. I think it's exciting to learn all these wonderful ways to contribute to my home. I'll be checking back here often


----------



## oneKnight

I cook and clean and declutter and organize. I'm pretty gifted in organizing. My mom and sisters aren't. Mom says she wishes I still lived there so I would clean her house like I used to. This helps me pay the bills and only buy what we need, be able to live in an affordable-for-us small space, etc. I always strive to be the perfect wife and homemaker. I think I do OK most of the time, but I always think I could do better. I could spend less time on MDC and more time decluttering, for example.

I didn't learn to cook from my mom. She always complained that I "wouldn't learn" but I don't ever remember her trying to teach me either. My dad taught my sister and I to cook biscuts, pizza, bacon, and various other things, and grilling. That pretty much covered the basics - baking and frying







so I've been able to build from that and copy some of the things my mom used to make. I can cook almost anything, even over a campfire. Some of it is just because I'm willing to try and I know just enough to pull it off









I sew some and do lots of mending, but I'm not into making my own clothes. My mom taught me to handsew and hem, but my dad's mom was the sewer in the family. 2 years ago she gave me a sewing machine for Christmas. I didn't spend quite as much time with her as a child compared to my mom's mom, but she's still teaching me the skills she has. She will try almost any home improvement project on her own and we think a lot alike. I think everyone in the family has a quilt from her - I have two but they are both twin sized from my childhood. We still use them though.

I enjoy problem solving. I'm not very creative in a decorative/artsy sense, but I love being creative about making my home or life more streamlined.

I know how to garden and can. Both of my grandmothers canned. Dad's mom did pickles, tomatoes and jams/jellies. Mom's mom was big on vegggies, green beans and mixed veggie soup. We used to get together with my grandma (mom's mom) to can a bunch of soup all in one day. It was fun and awesome with me, mom and her mom - 3 generations there. My grandma had a stroke in fall of 2000, and that was the last summer we canned. I guess it's just not the same without her. I'm making sure to use up the last of the jars this winter because they're getting old. I guess I need to plant a bigger garden next year, to have enough to refill all my jars!

My grandpa taught me many things that are not necessarily old fasioned "housewife" skills. Like how to repair a garden hose, wire an electircal outlet, plug, mount & balance a tire, drive a standard tranny, use a blow torch, lay bricks, and many other skills. My parents were not particularly good teachers, but my grandpa liked teaching anyone who is willing to learn. From him I learned that you can build/make/repair almost anything. He gave me courage to TRY.
My dad has taught me some basic plumbing and roofing skills. I'm pretty proficient in homeowner type skills.


----------



## captain crunchy

Quote:

What was surprising to me is how traditional of a role I have taken on. I am not a very traditional person typically. I am def. a free thinker. But when it comes to my husband and children and home I want to be June Cleaver meets Martha Stewart. I'm not saying I always achieve that,(in fact rarely do I) but I'm always trying. I love the cooking and cleaning and having fresh baked wholesome goodies. I want to buy aprons to wear around the house, but don't have any yet.
OMG that is so me!! In fact, my best friend and I are like that -- we talk about aprons on the phone too -- there are some CUTE ones that I lust after on Etsy -- and Ross had a few cute/retro ones that I want. It is so funny to me because I am so *not* a June Cleaver type in other areas of my life but regarding my home/husband/child I LOVE being a homemaker --

I think it is partially because I had a frazzled, working single mom (not knocking single working moms, just describing my experience) who on top of that, didn't care much for homemaking anyway -- and I always craved the type of mama who was home after school waiting with freshly baked cookies who actually gave a crap about my day







--


----------



## Shenjall

Another June Cleaver wanna-be here!







I've recently decided to sew myself seasonal aprons. Simple little ones to wear with the season. I made one for halloween that I wore while handing out candy. Next is the xmas one - two, actually. One to actually use while baking and one for "show" when we have christmas dinner.









1littlebit, I recommend http://www.amazon.com/Betty-Crocker-...VX7JFP9HWN9VPN

It takes you back to the basics - things that were passed down from homemaker to homemaker but seems to have been lost along the way. Simple cream sauces, regular ol' chocolate chip cookies; what types of meat are used for what and how to cook them etc. I have many, many cookbooks, but none of them have helped me like this one. I HIGHLY recommend it for anyone starting out.

As for shopping and meal planning, I try to make a list for the week and give each day a dinner. eg: monday - meatloaf and mashed potatoes tuesday - spagetti with meatsauce etc. Then I write my list from that, "okay, I need ground beef and some potatoes for monday, I need sauce for tuesday". I usually dont follow the meal plan exactly, but at least I know I'll have my stocked pantry for when I do make dinner. HTH!


----------



## captain crunchy

My mom has a cookbook from 1937 I think? ... and I LOVE it. It was her grandmother's and I want to ask her if I can have it (she hates to cook anyway!) Such awesome old school recipes using *real* ingredients -- none of this "take a box of bisquick...".


----------



## neveryoumindthere

I just read through this whole thread and it's awesome how manyof us are or are wanting to use all these homemaking skills.

As for me, I cook from scratch always especially now that we are gluten free and dairy free I have to.. I also can sew very well and make dresses for my girls, purses/handbags, slings, etc ..I can crochet as well though I have not in a long time. I've searched high and low for hats/mitts to match my dds' jackets and I can't so I may have to break out the crochet hook anyway! lol

I know how to quilt in theory. lol I would LOOOOVE to but I'm more interested in doing it with friends and none of my friends are interested.

For me, I'm really wanting to learn how to cook starting from the basics. I mean I can follow a recipe, but it never turns out quite right, like the rice is too dry or the onions are not soft enough or something. I'm lacking in technique and need tips etc. For example I get lost when a recipe says 'brown the onions'--do they mean dark brown or light brown and brown till they are crispy or brown and soft?!? Also, get confused when it says bring to a simmer...what the heck does that mean..to me simmer means you turn the stove to low and put the lid on but do simmers always have to have the lid on? lol

I'm sure I also need a better set of knives! I finally after 6 years got a GOOD set of pots and slowly I'd like to replace all the cheap junk that makes cooking not so enjoyable.
I'm goin to see if I can find a cooking class locally or have a few of my friends teach me their best recipes so I can add those to our family's recipe book...It doesn't help that dh is P-I-C-K-Y about how he likes his rice which I still can't seem to get right.

anyway another good cookbook I liked was "How To Boil Water' if anyone is interested...

I feel i'm having to relearn baking since right before our celiac diagnosis I actually started to get into baking and now i'm having to learn gfcf baking ....which I 'enjoy' in the sense I can make yummy baked goods for my girls since there is so much out there that they can't eat.

I'll stop rambling and hope someone chimes in with a good cookbook or cooking show to relearn the basics and build from there.


----------



## transformed

:

I aspire to be a homemaker. I've done a crappy job for the first 6 yrs of trying. I hope to turn a corner soon.









Oh, i can cook like nobodys business but I dont because no one ever eats it!


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 







b/c i am a SAHM and i sort of suck at this homemaking stuff. i really like it... im just bad at it. part of it atleast is that i am adhd. .

I have adhd too -







its really hard.


----------



## ~Boudicca~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I have adhd too -







its really hard.

Me too, and I think part of my problem is that I set up unrealistic goals for myself and think I can get everything done and when I don't I have a melt down.

My idol in life is my best friend's mom who was there for me a lot when I was a kid. She absolutely makes taking care of her home and art form (while doing crafts with kids, day care, and having time for herself too--HOW???) and I wish I could be just like her. It's gonna be a long road


----------



## *Jessica*

I *love* this thread!

I wanted to be a mother and homemaker from the time I was a very little girl. Most of the skills I have I learned from my mother and grandmothers. I find homemaking so satisfying in ways that working in an office never provided for me (though I do long to go back to office work sometimes when the kids are driving me batty!)

I'm a very good cook according to anyone who has ever eaten my food, which makes me so incredibly happy. My little brother became a chef and now manages the kitchen of an upscale restaraunt, so Mom must have passed on some good skills to both of us. I love to cook a meal that people rave about. I requested to take over the preparation of Thanksgiving dinner when I was 12 years old and I've been making it every year since.

I also bake and feed the freezer (I made three dozen biscuits and a double batch of waffles for the freezer this morning). I make yummy artisan breads, but I do buy most of my bread at the grocery store because I haven't found a good sandwich bread recipe. That's something I need to work on. I also make my own tortillas and English muffins, as well as granola bars and other treats. I need to try my hand at bagels soon.

I use a water-bath canner or pressure canner when appropriate for jams/fruits/applesauce/tomatoes/chicken stock. I'm ready to branch out into home-canned soups.

I love to garden. We grew bushels of tomatoes this past summer, along with a lot of other produce. The link to my gardening blog is in my sig, but I never updated after the beginning of July or so. I've been gardening for over ten years, starting out by helping my mom with her garden when I was a teenager.

I can also sew. My parents are both quilters; my dad (who went to college for art) wins prizes at quilt shows because he is so good. Thankfully they seem to have passed some of that skill on, because I love to quilt and sew. It has been a while since I made anything, because my aunt borrowed the Bernina and I don't like to sew on the other machine I have. I'm anxiously awaiting it's return so that I can start making gift bags for Christmas and so I can try out a pattern for a purse I found online last week. I haven't done a lot of clothes sewing, but I know how to so I'll have that skill to fall back on if we ever need to sew our own clothing. I did make a bunch of cloth diapers for the boys that were really nice and very cute. I should see if I can find the pictures to post for you.

I tried to get my mom to show me how to knit, but I failed at that one! I got enough of the basics that I could probably figure it out with practice, but I'm too impatient to keep up with it when I could be doing other things.

My mother also taught me how to locker hook. I'm working on a rag rug right now and it's such an easy and enjoyable craft. I don't have a picture of mine yet, but this is what a locker-hooked rug looks like.

Skills I would love to learn are candle and soap making, knitting or crochet, homeopathy, foraging, cheese-making, and someday I would love to have some chickens.

Now I have to go back and re-read some posts! Did I mention that I *love* this thead?!


----------



## *Jessica*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
And can even make you a set of coasters from pine needles.









Is anyone else curious about this?







Please tell me you have pictures!


----------



## holyhelianthus

Woah! Thank you so much for this!!

Subbing. I'll be back later...


----------



## Christine&men

I too find that focusing on one skill at a time is a good thing, otherwise, I get overwhelmed. One of the problems is that while my mom was a SAHM, she did not enjoy housework. Okay, enjoy housework might be overdoing it, but she mostly resented it. She'd rather put her nose in a book (I like reading too but I also like a neat house, impossible with two small kids, I know). So now I need little encouragements to do the same things over and over again. Take laundry for example. There was a time when it would sit first in the washer, then the dryer, before getting back into the closets... But I came across a blog that said that folding and putting away laundry is a hope for tomorrow, that we will need those clothes later, that life goes on and this is my little bit I do.

Sounds crazy? Well, works also for the dishwasher. It might be a silly little thing but it helps, most of the time.


----------



## 1littlebit

i have a problem with taking on to many things.... and with starting one thing then moving on to something else. so i end up with a lot of stuff half learned.. or half finished. i have a habit of not emptying the dishwasher and just pulling stuff out as i need it. i also tend to leave things in the drier.

right now it is hard b/c we just moved so everything is everywhere yk? im trying to get stuff sorted out but its making my head spin!


----------



## Shenjall

1littlebit, try and think of it as "almost learned" and "almost finished". A positive spin does help.









My dh works in retail and his job is "making things pretty" as I say, lol. (merchandising) Whenever they have to do a whole floor product move, they start with one small area that can be done quickly. Why? B/c once its done it motivates you to move on to the next area. Or, if thats all you can do, then at least you finished one area.

If you can get your cutlery in the drawer, then its a good day.


----------



## jennifercp8

Another homemaker here, too.







I have been getting and better about actually completing the projects I want to do, but there is still room for improvement.

I didn't can this summer, but I plan to next year as I am actually going to be in a house where I can have a real garden. And now that I know where all the good farmer's stands and markets are, that will also make it easier.

I didn't see anyone mention this website - I have been skimming it for the past couple of week
http://www.thenewhomemaker.com/manifesto


----------



## transformed

I only can when I am manic.


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennifercp8* 
http://www.thenewhomemaker.com/manifesto

woah. That is so good.







:


----------



## holyhelianthus

I totally forgot to sub.










I know how to knit, cook from scratch (though I need to work on baking sweets), mend (horribly, but still), sew- a bit but not too much.

I want to improve my knitting like tenfold and learn how to grow food (I have a brown thumb. I swear I water plants and they die). Basically I want to homestead in my small apartment in the So Cal desert.

My *big HUGE major* problem is time management. I have all these things I want and need to do and then I start to feel overwhelmed and it ends with me on my bum in front of my laptop allowing my house to go to crap. If anyone has any suggestions on this please let me know!


----------



## AngelBee

:


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Is anyone else curious about this?







Please tell me you have pictures!

I am


----------



## akwifeandmomma

I think I found my tribe.







:


----------



## jennifercp8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
woah. That is so good.







:

Isn't it great? I love the first page - I always get stuck reading there.


----------



## phathui5

Quote:

What inspires me is books, magazines, Fine Living network on tv, HGTV, Oprah, blogs
Me too! In fact, I've been having fun lately watching "How Clean is Your House?" on DVD and learning lots of good cleaning and decorating ideas.

And I just found out that our community college has awesome classes:

Home and Garden

Cooking

Interior Decorating


----------



## JTA Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 

My *big HUGE major* problem is time management. I have all these things I want and need to do and then I start to feel overwhelmed and it ends with me on my bum in front of my laptop allowing my house to go to crap. If anyone has any suggestions on this please let me know!










Maggie, if you can find a solution to this, please let me know!









I swear I have the highest hopes & expectations for what I'll be able to accomplish in one day. Inevitably, I need to use the computer for something (a good cleaner recipe, how to make yummy cinnamon rolls, etc) and the next thing I know I'm opening a separate tab to mothering. *just to check* is what I tell myself. The next thing I know, half the day is gone! lol Darn you gals for being so interesting!!!









Ami


----------



## 1littlebit

i <3 this thread. so i'm curious. do people ever see what you do/ how you do it.. and say something along the lines of 'wow... i never pictured you in such a um traditional role... is it boring?' b/c i get this a lot. apparently the combination of me being a SAHM/homemaker + the traditional/ natural take i have on things raises some eye brows. lol

today i got quite a bit done.. mostly folding and putting away. and my laundry i all done! ... until tomorrow lol. i am still trying to find places to put things. and DP parents live a ways away and they sent us xmas presents for DS...which i am grateful for.. except they are 2 huge boxed and a few little boxes that we are not allowed to open and have literally no where to put... and i hate that it is sitting in my living room.

Time management is huge for me too. that and swapping from one thing to another mid activity. today i started to take my bra off and stopped to straiten the bed spread.. it took me a bit before i realized my bra straps were not on my arms. lol


----------



## 1littlebit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTA Mom* 
Maggie, if you can find a solution to this, please let me know!









I swear I have the highest hopes & expectations for what I'll be able to accomplish in one day. Inevitably, I need to use the computer for something (a good cleaner recipe, how to make yummy cinnamon rolls, etc) and the next thing I know I'm opening a separate tab to mothering. *just to check* is what I tell myself. The next thing I know, half the day is gone! lol Darn you gals for being so interesting!!!









Ami

this is the story of my life. every time i walk by the computer i lose at least an hour









what can i say i really like you guys!!


----------



## transformed

We should have a newbies "time managment" book club.









I don't understand time, and how to manage it at.all.

Do you think they allow for MDC in those books?







:


----------



## SharonAnne

Joining, subbing









I can do a lot more than I do. I want to start actually doing something with all this stuff I know how to do.

I can knit (sort of







) I can crochet really well. I know how to sew, but haven't made anything except a stuffed bunny in high school and a diaper for my older daughter, almost four years ago.









I love to bake bread, and got a bread machine for my birthday, so I'm making a loaf every other day









I tried a vegetable garden four years ago, when we first moved in to our house, but I was very pregnant and I couldn't get around those stupid groundhogs. This year... groundhogs BEWARE! Muahahaha!


----------



## Porcelain Interior

I like this thread. I identify with Transformed (mania=progress on the homefront). I also identify with not having a good grasp of time management.

Aside from that, I can and semi-regularly and successfully:

Quilt
Sew clothing
Make decorations
Knit
Save seeds
Can food
Garden

Those are my MUST DO things that I do for me, not for utility or any other purpose. I'm more creative/crafty than I am homekeeper, though I want to blend the two- ideally.

I burn food, I forget things a lot, I run lots of things at once, getting more things started than finished, but I go through periods of only working to finish on projects and I get caught up. Once a year I finish 4-5 quilts in a row really quickly. I have a couple quilts that I started ten years ago and then got out and finished lickety split. I'm on my own schedule.

My inspiration- the bulk of it comes from Tasha Tudor, and I love the way she lived her life, on her own terms. Her books are wonderful (not the fiction ones, but the ones of her life). They are my treasures.

This year I would like to focus more on the daily tasks of homekeeping and the routines that enable a person to have a less stressful existance, hopefully freeing up a lot of my guilt over procrastinating as well as my seemingly endless tangled thought processes. Having a plan and executing it is half the battle. Then perhaps I could focus more clearly on my art and different heirloom crafts I'd like to get into.

I love the book Home Comforts, and I collect old house keeping books. I also love old USDA agriculture books. I have one from the 70's and it dispenses more practical home keeping advice than anything I've seen published lately.

I also make aprons, and collect them. I wear them as well.

I am woman hear me roar, from the kitchen.


----------



## Shenjall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
...
I am woman hear me roar, from the kitchen.









I LOVE it! This needs to be embroidered on an apron!!

Heres a question for you all: Are you teaching your children these traditional homemaking skills?


----------



## Porcelain Interior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shenjall* 
I LOVE it! This needs to be embroidered on an apron!!

Heres a question for you all: Are teaching your children these traditional homemaking skills?

They are in my face helping most of the time. I welcome it. I also let them chop and sew stuff. It's scary, but fun.


----------



## transformed

so where is a good place to get a cute apron (half or bib style) on the cheap? (REALLY cheap







)

I tried sewing one but I just didnt do well with paterns and didnt work out freestyle either.


----------



## Porcelain Interior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
so where is a good place to get a cute apron (half or bib style) on the cheap? (REALLY cheap







)

I tried sewing one but I just didnt do well with paterns and didnt work out freestyle either.

Cheap, I'd go to flea markets and yard sales, goodwill etc. Just keep your eyes peeled.

What is really cheap like under what dollar amount???









And it depends on what you like, are you talking strictly utilitarian? Or vintage feel ladies looking stuff as opposed to man BBQing type aprons?


----------



## transformed

I am thinking pretty AND protects clothing.









I mean, I dont have any money to spend right now so normally I would spend maybe $20 on one but now cheap like under $5 if it is possible.

Not like this:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/a...s/PB113143.jpg

Like this:

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...ykin/apron.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/m...utey/Apron.jpg


----------



## holyhelianthus

Aw! I want an apron like that pink one! Cuuuuute!

You know I think I will make myself a deal- if I do xyz I will treat myself to an apron.









BTW can we share our current projects? Besides just trying to get my home clean and organized and getting us on a track of some sort I am working on a picnic blanket. I am knitting it out of all the crappy cheap acrylic yarn I have laying around so it will be a whole bunch of different colors with patches/strips of different sizes. I have no real plan I am just knitting as I go!

My other projects- and this one is hopefully going to help me and the home as a whole in the long run- are...

* Assigning chores to each day of the week (ie: Monday= laundry)
* Meal planing simple meals on a rotating plan for the season (fall/winter).
* Coming up with some sort of daily schedule.
* Setting goals to be done with the home and family by Dec 2009.
* Re-doing our Home Folder.

If anyone has any suggestions for the things I am working on please let me know!!!!

And I have to share my FAVORITE blog- High Desert Home.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I love that everyone wants an apron. I know there are women here on MDC that where them I've seen some posts on it. The reason I don't have any yet is b/c I love to sew but I hate using patterns. So I haven't made myself one yet. I dont sew clothing more like household items and gifts. And they aren't that cheap...the ones I like anyhow. I eyeball all the ones on etsy too.
I just know I'm going to have to make one up one day. I really want one!

I also had the idea that I want really cute cleaning supplies. Haven't y'all seen the rubber gloves with fabric on the cuff? Or the pink duster etc? I just think things that are pretty to use make it more fun. I can just see it now, me in my cute apron and with my fancy rubber gloves on and pink toilet scrubber in hand.









Maybe we should all get motivated and get ourselves some aprons? But I have to wait till after the holidays cuz I have too much going on already.

So Ms. Cleavers of MDC...anyone hosting Turkey day at their house? What are you table decorations going to look like and what are you making?

My table will have cloth covering it (not sure what color yet i need to get some fabric, but possibly a sheer organza). Then I am cutting large felt leaves out of fallish colored felt...oranges, golds, reds.. and placing them overlapping all over the table: http://www.marthastewart.com/photoga...rrentChapter=1 I have made several of these:
http://www.marthastewart.com/photoga...rrentChapter=1
which are super cute by the way.
and these are the centerpieces:http://www.marthastewart.com/photoga...rrentChapter=2

Yes all the ideas came from Martha. My goal was: simple to make (b/c of time and all the other crafting I'm doing for the holidays). As well as to use mostly materials I have, which I am doing. I think it will be beautiful. I will have other decos throughout the living room. More of the cute turkeys, some fake leaves (dont have real ones in Mississippi, well very very few), a pinecone wreath I'll be making, a basket with peat moss and apples..

I am doing a traditional menu...
Turkey, stuffing, sweet potatoe casserole, rolls and other ppl are bringing the rest.
I will also have bowls with sugared almonds and pinenuts out and I'll be making a really delicious punch.

So please tell me your plans!!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

*magtsphil*-My project for the new year is to start felting. I'd like to make several things. One is a felted wool blanket.


----------



## 1littlebit

i want the pretty pink apron!!!!!


----------



## holyhelianthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
I also had the idea that I want really cute cleaning supplies. Haven't y'all seen the rubber gloves with fabric on the cuff? Or the pink duster etc? I just think things that are pretty to use make it more fun. I can just see it now, me in my cute apron and with my fancy rubber gloves on and pink toilet scrubber in hand.









Ok cuuute!! I eye the FlyLady dusters all the time because they are just so cute and awesome. I know that when I clean with something cute and special I don't feel like I am cleaning at all! So I totally think 'special' cleaning products are worth it.

Quote:

So Ms. Cleavers of MDC...anyone hosting Turkey day at their house? What are you table decorations going to look like and what are you making?
Yes! We are hosting Thanksgiving in our 2 bedroom apartment







. We always do though and I always make everything as my mother isn't really all there and DH's parents have made some choices in life that we'll just say aren't very helpful.
I am making a stuffed turkey (I'm sorry but stuffing isn't stuffing if it hasn't been in a turkey), homemade whole wheat rolls that I look forward to every holiday, roasted squash with other veggies, mixed green salad, mashed potatoes and gravy, deviled eggs and veggie plater (appetizer), and apple pie (probably two). I don't like sweet potatoes and I don't like pumpkin so any of that will have to be made by someone else (which I doubt).

I hadn't thought of decorating but I just HAVE to do that pumpkin vase now. Oh my gosh it is GORGEOUS!!!!!!

Every holiday we eat on plates tat were passed down to me from my great gma (and namesake). They don't really go with any holiday but Christmas (they have red roses) but they scream 'family gathering' to me!







:


----------



## transformed

Us to! 2 bedroom aprtment!

I am getting through depression right now so not really doing any decorating. I'll let the food be the decoration.

Its going to be 5 adults and 3 children. I am trying to make my mom keep the menu really basic. Like 5 courses instead of 10. Please mom!


----------



## captain crunchy

I am hosting thanksgiving in our two bedroom apartment too!!

We are having ummmm...*counting in head* 10 I believe, and if there are any "stragglers" we invite them too (like if a single friend doesn't have any place to go and isnt' going to their parents or whatever). We are vegetarians so I am cooking everything except the turkey, and MIL has kindly offered to cook and bring that (probably just a turkey breast).

I am making green bean casserole with some fun additions and tweaks, mashed cheese and garlic potatoes, sweet potato casserole, homemade buttermilk biscuits, creamed cauliflower, a fresh/plain vegetable of some kind (maybe steamed asparagus?) gluten-free dressing (not stuffed stuffing lol MIL is celiac so I try to make most things gluten free because I love her!) Also, can-shaped cranberry sauce and homemade cranberry sauce with orange zest.

Also, one no-bake pumpkin pudding pie, a crustless small tart-like one for MIL, a *real* pumpkin pie, a homemade apple pie and a small tart-like crustless one for MIL, homemade whipped cream with chocolate -- and store bought whipped cream for people if they desire.

I am also making homemade spiced cider from cooked/strained apples -- and iced tea for drinks (my mom may bring some too like soda or whatever which we typically don't drink). Oh, and a bottle of wine for me when all is said and done









For *appetizers* I will have spiced nuts I will spice myself (very easy), celery with herb infused cream cheese (take fresh herbs and beat into cream cheese watered down with a tiny bit of milk, like a tablespoon or two) -- it is so easy but makes the traditional cream cheese in celery look and taste a bit more classy







I will also put out a bowl of tangerine wedges sprinkled with a bit of shaved chocolate.

For the table, well we have some of our Christmas decorations up already (a sin I know, but I couldn't wait LOL) --- so I am borrowing most of the decor from our fall nature table. We are doing more of a buffet style since I can't accommodate everyone at one table, so the buffet area will be lined with a garland of leaves (that was on our fall table) as well as a faux pumpkin, a folksy looking scarecrow thing that is cute but hard to describe lol.. and if I can pull it off (I don't know if I will be able to!) --- hollowed apples (that I used for the pies) with votive candles in them.

Okay for the tacky part -- how's this, paper plates with cloth napkins







Oh well, we don't have enough dishes to accommodate 10-12 people (we seriously downsized and only have 6 of everything) -- but I have beautiful cloth napkins in a rich berry and plum and cloth place mats I got at a thrift store -- so I will be using those with those really thick white paper plates that if you squint almost look ceramic and can be composted so oh well.... it will have to do!!

I also got enough plates that my plan is, to make a plate for everyone as I am putting the leftovers away (because I am making so much stuff, I love Thanksgiving food!) and giving it to them as they leave so they can have leftovers too.

So that is about it -- I have already done some prep, like washed, peeled, cut, and froze all the sweet potatoes -- today I will do the potatoes so they will be ready (wash, peel, cut,freeze). The night before I can make the pies and the spiced nuts.... I can also make the sweet potato casserole the night before (well, assemble it to go into the oven on the day of) -- so I am hoping not to have a lot to do on actual Thanksgiving.

Whew. All I need is an apron!


----------



## hollyvangogh

Regarding aprons:

I have several cute ones my Grandmother passed down to me. I love 'em! So vintage!


----------



## Shenjall

If you buy some pretty eyelash yarn and crotchet/knit a small band you can sew it on to any pair of gloves.


----------



## slsurface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
so where is a good place to get a cute apron (half or bib style) on the cheap? (REALLY cheap







)

I tried sewing one but I just didnt do well with paterns and didnt work out freestyle either.

I just saw some half aprons at JoAnn Fabrics for $1.









As someone else mentioned, try antique or flea markets too. I have a couple antique half aprons that I found at an antique store for a few bucks.


----------



## captain crunchy

These are the aprons I lust after here

Now, I wouldn't pay $30 for an apron (I can't afford to!) but I just love the style of these particular aprons and the way they lay. Times like these I wish I could sew on a machine







I handsew, maybe I could handsew one... but that would take forever I fear.


----------



## loveandmore

The traditional skills involved in keeping a home really interest me.


----------



## Tangled Hill

Subbing! What a lovely thread!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

So I was wondering if any of you have given thought to why it is you tend towards traditional homemaking skills?

For me I feel it is innate. It just feels right to keep the home as my center and to focus on all things within it, including (and especially) my family. Part of what I feel is that things in this millineum have gotten so far from the home and it's disturbing to me. I think it is a big part of a lot of problems in society. I don't wish to debate this I'm just stating my personal reasons for why I feel home centered. I hope that by being home and being efficient and handy and always available to my children that I will raise them right. And btw, I have two boys. So my hopes are to raise them to be kind, loving, helpful, responsible men. I think all those things go along with traditional homemaking.

What are your reasons?


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

*captain crunchy*-I also love those aprons from Etsy, And I too cannot imagine spending $30 on one!! But I don't want to make one from a pattern either. So I will have to look around at the Hobby Lobby and Hancock fabrics. I noticed some cheaper vintage aprons once at the Hancocks...I'll have to go back and check them out.


----------



## rhiandmoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
So I was wondering if any of you have given thought to why it is you tend towards traditional homemaking skills?


I am definitely called to be a homemaker. But I am also called to be a bread winner. So, I don't think that being a lover of home arts means you need to SAH, just like if you SAH you don't have to love the home arts.

I feel most like myself when I am cooking or knitting. It is how I share my love with my friends and family. I'm also a lover of history, especially historical food and gadgets so that drives me to learn more traditional methods.


----------



## 1littlebit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
So I was wondering if any of you have given thought to why it is you tend towards traditional homemaking skills?

For me I feel it is innate. It just feels right to keep the home as my center and to focus on all things within it, including (and especially) my family. Part of what I feel is that things in this millineum have gotten so far from the home and it's disturbing to me. I think it is a big part of a lot of problems in society. I don't wish to debate this I'm just stating my personal reasons for why I feel home centered. I hope that by being home and being efficient and handy and always available to my children that I will raise them right. And btw, I have two boys. So my hopes are to raise them to be kind, loving, helpful, responsible men. I think all those things go along with traditional homemaking.

What are your reasons?

this is me exactly. i have never felt more centered and grounded then i do now. i don't think homemaking is valued like it used to be and thats really a shame. with the exception of one person my closest friends have all said they have no interest in being a stay at home parent... let along a homemaker in a more traditional sense. literally direct quote 'i would get bored.. i need to use my brain more'







: i do use my brain thankyouverymuch!!

that, to me, stands out as one of the biggest changes in out society. for some reason i have always wanted to be a stay at home mom.. probably because my mom was... but she was anything but traditional lol.. that part is mind boggling.. it is just a part of who i am i think. i love to cook, have a pretty house, decorate, organize. i used to hate to clean but i just stopped thinking about it as cleaning and started thinking about it as one of the tasks involved in making a home (which it is.. go figure) and it has given me a lot more joy since then. I just really love taking care of my family and out home. I gives me joy, purpose, and fulfillment like nothing else has yk?

i have noticed the little things matter. like the aprons.. if most of the people i know saw this conversation about pretty aprons and frilly kitchen gloves the would confiscate my feminist card. But those things make me feel pretty and are just one of the little joys of my day lol. i always get excited about pretty dish towels... and i like it when i can repurpose something we already have.







i don't know why it does.. lol it just does.

I like to do things slower too. i am not much for boxed or TV dinners.. i don't get as much satisfaction from stoeffers lasagna as i do from the lasagna i make myself you know? For me this carries over to produce to.. i prefer fresh produce to canned if possible.. i just enjoy cooking more when i use fresh ingredients.

maybe I'm nuts.. this is entirely possible and not terribly unlikely lol.


----------



## holyhelianthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
So I was wondering if any of you have given thought to why it is you tend towards traditional homemaking skills?

For me I feel it is innate. It just feels right to keep the home as my center and to focus on all things within it, including (and especially) my family. Part of what I feel is that things in this millineum have gotten so far from the home and it's disturbing to me. I think it is a big part of a lot of problems in society. I don't wish to debate this I'm just stating my personal reasons for why I feel home centered. I hope that by being home and being efficient and handy and always available to my children that I will raise them right. And btw, I have two boys. So my hopes are to raise them to be kind, loving, helpful, responsible men. I think all those things go along with traditional homemaking.

What are your reasons?

Basically all you said here! Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## 1littlebit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiandmoi* 
I am definitely called to be a homemaker. But I am also called to be a bread winner. So, I don't think that being a lover of home arts means you need to SAH, just like if you SAH you don't have to love the home arts.

I feel most like myself when I am cooking or knitting. It is how I share my love with my friends and family. I'm also a lover of history, especially historical food and gadgets so that drives me to learn more traditional methods.

i think this is very true. I couldn't do it (i have terrible time management) lol. but I know people who do and they love it. does your job incorporate the history and such or is it completely different then the things you enjoy outside of work?


----------



## marimara

For me, I felt drawn to it, even though before I had children I considered myself a working woman feminist kinda a person. Not that feminists don't stay home with their kids and clean toilets but I was young and naive and didn't know any better.

When I became pregnant, I knew instinctively I would stay home with her and provide her with a loving, wholesome home life. I did not have a stable home life a as a child and wanted above all to give her stability. Now I'm not saying those working moms who also tend towards traditional homemaking skills are not doing that as well, this is just for me personally. For me (I am a highly sensitive person, with some sensory issues, and came from an abusive, destructive childhood) I need to be home and not work in order to provide this order for my family. If I worked, I would not be able to bake bread, sew often, crochet, etc. I would be overwhelmed with work and not able to bring myself to do that. I'm amazed at the moms who are!

Plus, like a pp said, I, too, feel that society has got away from a home-centered life and I think it is a mistake and the cause of a lot of our troubles. Another reason I started cooking from scratch, baking, etc. because of the nasty ingredients in commercially prepared foods. Plus the cost







I get migraines and have to monitor my intake of certain ingredients so cooking from scratch is easier for me.

I love gardening, always have, always will, it's just something in my bones. I actually feel like I "belong" in my garden. Which is part of my problem at this new house because I can't garden here, the ground is pure clay and back breaking work. I stick to containers here. I have felt that I don't belong at this house and gardening is part of why.

And as I said in the opening post, I feel that today's society, with our economy and all, I feel it is important to resurrect these lost skills for the sake our our families, communities, and society at large. We will soon have to depend on our local community cottage businesses to provide us goods, if the big box stores fail due to the crumbling economy.

BTW, my new skill I've added since starting this thread is crocheting!! I"ve made hats, neckwarmers, toys!







:

Ok, so now that I've written a novel, I'll go and read the rest of the posts!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
So I was wondering if any of you have given thought to why it is you tend towards traditional homemaking skills?

What are your reasons?


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Well I'm glad this take a turn for the worse due to my question! I worried about that later but couldn't come back and clarify. I am just curious to why other women like THS all across the board, sahm or wahm or wohm. I hope we can all be non judgemental here and appreciate each others differences and reasons. (no debating necessary) I was simply just curious ,as I have thought about it for myself often.

So thanks ladies for keeping it real so far and I would still like to know more womens reasons for their choices to be more "old school"


----------



## phathui5

I wanted to pop in on this thread and recommend checking out Mother Earth News magazine. I got an issue at the Green Festival and they have plenty of good homemaking, homesteading articles. They have articles about gardening, heating with a wood stove, alternative energy for houses, building your own tables and more, in just one issue.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/


----------



## captain crunchy

Thanks phathui5 -- my MIL was subscribing to Mother Earth News back when dh was a kid







I love the website!

Takebirthback -- to answer your question, I tend toward homemaking I suppose in part due to my own childhood -- my mom is *not* the homemaking "type" -- in addition to that, she was a stressed out, single mom who was not around nearly as much as I would have liked at all







-- when she was, there was no time or energy for home-cooked meals or all of the stuff I can do as a mama. Also, even if there *were* time, she wasn't interested. My grandmother on the other hand, was a total homemaker in many ways and I have such fond memories of being at her house growing up. That is only part of it though --

It has been a real evolution from hardcore feminist who believed homemaking was a patriarchal prison (not saying all feminists believe this, but I sure did when I was younger) -- to absolutely LOVING and embracing all things home, homemaking, mom-like etc. It is one that can't be put into words so much, but I have never felt stronger, or more "myself" than I do being a homemaker. Now, that doesn't completely define who I am in every way (people are far too complex for that!) but I do love it and it is a title I wear proudly.

I feel sad sometimes when women say they are "just" a mom, or "just" a homemaker, or "just" anything -- with a little embarrassment like it isn't enough or something. I call myself a domestic goddess







(a tad tongue in cheek but mostly serious)

Dh laughs at me because I watch things like the Food network and HGTV like some people watch movies. I like it


----------



## transformed

I love Paula Deen *crunchy*!!!!!!!!!

I'd answer the "why do you tend towards homemaking" question if I wasant always nak.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

bumping this back up because I'm loving this thread! I always invisioned myself as a career girl, but after DS1 was born, I knew I had to be home with him. Now that DS2 is here, it financialy makes more sense to have me stay home. I've always loved to cook and sew, and those thing are really fun to put to use in the keeping of my home. However, I've been severly lacking in the cleaning and organizing department. I want my home to be tidy and decluttered, and cozy and nice, but all too often it's disheveled and crazy making. Oh, and I like aprons too







: I just made one out of a vintage sheet, and it's very pretty, but not as nice as the ones I've now been eyeing on etsy. I may have to see if there is enough sheet left to give it another go.


----------



## SharonAnne

So, happy homemakers... I'm looking to start sewing clothes for me and my girls. Anyone have any great free patterns you'd like to share? (Amazingly awesome pay for patterns are welcome, too







)


----------



## holyhelianthus

I'm wondering what kind of domestic/traditional homemaking books are out there. I have seen a few but I'd love some reviews!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
So, happy homemakers... I'm looking to start sewing clothes for me and my girls. Anyone have any great free patterns you'd like to share? (Amazingly awesome pay for patterns are welcome, too







)

Here is one of my favorite sewing blogs. She has some great tutorials, as well as lots of information on pattern drafting. I've used her ideas to sew some nursing tops, and to convert a few thrift store dresses to nursing dresses, and they came out great!

http://rowena.typepad.com/rostitchery/


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
I'm wondering what kind of domestic/traditional homemaking books are out there. I have seen a few but I'd love some reviews!









I had the Readers Digest "Back to Basics" out of the library for a while. It had tons of great information, from baking bread to choosing the land for your homestead and planning your orchard. I'd love to see some more recomendations also.


----------



## SharonAnne

Thanks, Amanda!









So, we were talking the other day about Thanksgiving, and my menu is finally finalized. It looks like we're doing two turkeys; I'll be brining and roasting one and DH will be frying the other. We'll also be responsible for the stuffing. I'm making sweet dinner rolls and pumpkin spice rolls (So excited I got a breadmachine for my birthday this year







), as well as pumpkin pie and possibly a pumpkin cheesecake. Everything else is coming from my family (SIL, MIL and mom), which alternately sends me into panic mode and makes me feel calm and relaxed







:

Anyway, I'm having ten people (including dd1 who will be the only kid, so no kids' table option), in a dining room that can comfortably fit six. Creative seating ideas are welcome.

DD and I are going to go collect some pretty leaves, if it dries up outside tomorrow, and use them to make placecards









I have a pumpkin that I'm going to turn into a luminary for the centerpiece.

I'm thinking of using my grandmother's china... except that means I can't use the dishwasher to clean the plates afterward







Also, I'm kind of petrified of using my grandmother's china till my kids are older.


----------



## holyhelianthus

We were sooooo sick this weekend and I am still feeling so weak so I am not doing the grand Thanksgiving I thought I was.







I went ahead and bought pre-made dinner rolls, pie crust, and we're even using paper plates. *sigh* You know both of our parents are such... oh man I don't know how to say white trash nicely... that they wouldn't even care any which way but it mattered to me.
/whining

But now I am focusing on getting th house all in order for Turkey Day AND my aunt coming from Washington. She is a clean freak so my house really has to be spotless. *faints* Hey, at least my blog looks good now!


----------



## transformed

awww







maggie

We dont have enough room at our table for everyone so we will probably have a really casual buffet style turkey day. We are having like maybe 5 courses.

I am having a heck of a time deciding on a desert because everyone likes something different. Any thoughts?


----------



## captain crunchy

Hope you are feeling better Mags -- As I said in the post above, we are having paper plates with cloth napkins so if that isn't "white trash" I dunno what is







We don't have enough plates







Damn simplifying! I knew decluttering would come back to bite me.

Transformed, apple pie is very easy to make, as well as pumpkin pie -- I made both today... made crust from scratch too. Not to brag, I am so not above store bought, but they all have lard in them and we are veggie so I kind of had no choice... but if you aren't veggie, get the store bought and whip up a couple of simple pies. Most people like those I believe and they are very "thanksgiving-y".


----------



## JTA Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
awww







maggie

We dont have enough room at our table for everyone so we will probably have a really casual buffet style turkey day. We are having like maybe 5 courses.

I am having a heck of a time deciding on a desert because everyone likes something different. Any thoughts?

Are there 2 or 3 desserts that overlap at all? Like do some like apple pie, but it's not their favorite?

Ami


----------



## Toolip

Paper plates are nothing to beat yourself up about as long as everyone is using them









My grandparents had our family over for thanksgiving as well as some of the other kids. They served everyone else on paper but they (grandma and grandpa) ate on their nice china


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

*Maggie-*Sorry you have been sick. That would have made me crazy what with everything I have had to get done. I hope you get up in running in the next couple of days.

I have done really well at being organized for this whole hosting Thanksgiving deal. I have had a list in my day planner of everything I need to get done each day to make it work. I did this in part so there wouldn't be any stress...so far so good on that







And the other reason is because this is the first time I have hosted a big holiday while having two small children (3 and 1). So I knew I needed to have things well figured out and not be waking up at 3 in the AM trying to get things done while having two crazy lil ones running around. Things have gone very well except for lack of sleep b/c the 1 year old is having some sort of sleep disturbance issues right now!

Anyways I have my turkey brining...recipe said do it for two days. I went ahead and made the giblet stock to make the gravy out of on Thursday. I'm making the sweet potatoe casserole today. I will be going to pick up flowers and having everything decorated tonight. The house is essentially clean except for running the vaccum and wiping down the bathrooms. Oh and I have to make the carmalized apple spice cake today. Theres no way I can make that tomorrow along with the turkey and stuffing and gravy.

I knew I was really being a little Susy homemaker when I ironed my linens. I never iron. Never ever ever ever!! But I figured I would go all out because we don't host very often and these ppl don't come over very often. So I really do want everything to be perfect and very pretty. It's important to me and makes me feel like a good hostess. Theres that homemaker in me again!!

In case I can't post again:

HAPPY THANKSGIVING YOU HAPPY HOMEMAKING MOMMAS!!!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Wow! Some of you ladies are really busy with hosting. We're in a tiny 2br apt, so we're not hosting this year. We're going to my Aunts for dinner at noon and my other grandma's for supper. I can't wait until we have a big enough place to host Thanksgiving some day. I am roasting a turkey though. Two different grocery chains had turkeys on sale this week for .29/lb so I got one from each. I'll roast one on Friday and make stock just to have for sandwiches and soup and stuff. The other one is in the freezer and I'll pull it out in a few months. I'm kind of glad I'm not hosting thanksgiving this year though. I've got a bunch of sewing I need to get done before Christmas, and Thanksgiving prep would probably put me over the edge


----------



## captain crunchy

Well, I have been quite the busy homemaker this morning! I cleaned up, now all I have to do is a quick vacuum tomorrow (can't trust doing it today with a preschooler). I made both my dressings -- gluten free and... not... , and they are in the fridge drinking up all the flavors of the homemade veggie stock and spices. I washed my linens (the classier cloth I use for company







) -- I cleaned dd's room (only to be destoyed tomorrow by her and her little guest) -- hmm... Oh, I made the spiced nuts (haha, I said nuts) for the appz and also cut the celery --- I think I will serve apple slices and homemade caramel to keep the theme going --- I put diced apples in the dressing, I am making spiced apple cider, I made apple pie...you get the drift







I pity the fool who doesn't like apples tomorrow at my house!


----------



## holyhelianthus

Things I need to do today...
* CLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAANNNNNNN!!!! Oh my gosh my house is so dirty!








* Boil eggs
* Cut veggies for platter
* Did I mention clean?
* Make action plan for tomorrow
* Mix salad
* Cut cauliflower and broccoli for steaming tomorrow
* CLEAN!
* Set up dinning and living room for buffet style Thanksgiving
* Find my apple pie recipe

And I think that is it. The cleaning is going to take all day and well into the night. Woo hoo for being sick!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Well I got everything done. Today is just about making the stuffing, turkey and gravy. I even got the table decorated and it looks beautiful!







:
I am however to lazy to upload it to photobucket and bring it here. Maybe another day.

I hope all you mamas were/are able to get everything done and not just that but to enjoy the fruits of your homemaking labors this Thanksgiving!







:

HAPPY THANKSGIVING







:


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Great job, takebirthback! And everyone who's hosting turkey day! I'm in awe. Magstphil, I understand about the house going to pot when you're sick. I hope everything pulls together quickly for you. In this instance I advocate for doing the obvious, and leaving the nitty gritty for another day. Just vacuum the middle of the carpet, and sweep the dust under the rug. You can give it a more thorough scrub down when there isn't a time crunch









HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!


----------



## 1littlebit

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!

*I made my first thanksgiving dinner this year!!!


----------



## *LoveBugMama*

Captain Crunchy:

Could you please, please share your spicey nuts receipe? Pretty please?


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Okay, here are my pictures of my Thanksgiving table.









http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2213.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2219.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2216.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2212.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2209.jpg


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
Okay, here are my pictures of my Thanksgiving table.









http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2213.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2219.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2216.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2212.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2209.jpg

I love your table cloth - did you make it? And using the pumpkins as vases is too cute.


----------



## holyhelianthus

OMGosh, TBB!!!! That looks amazing!


----------



## ~Boudicca~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
Okay, here are my pictures of my Thanksgiving table.









http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2213.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2219.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2216.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2212.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2209.jpg

You are AMAZING! You are definitely an inspiration.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Oh Wow, Thank you so much for the compliments everyone. I feel bad taking too much credit because I did not think of the decorations on my own. I got the ideas from Marthastewart.com







I am creative and I can think of things on my own, but I will admit that most the time I find ideas on line and then follow them and add my own flair.
The table is made of a runner I sewed a few years back. The leaves are cut out of felt, so of course that is so simple. I had the napkins. I had the pumpkins and I bought the flowers. The table cost me $20 for flowers and $8 for the felt (bought off rolls so I could get the right size leaves). I was pleased b/c my goal was to use as many things as I had and not spend very much on decorations. I have felt, but the individual pieces werent big enough, so I bought some off the roll.
Everything turned out well. The table was lovely. The food was very good. It wasn't as great as I had hoped. The turkey wasn't juicy. Not dry, but not juicy. And this very amazing cake I made wasn't amazing, it was a little overdone, therefore a little dry. But it was still good. The frosting is to die for. I made a carmalized apple spice cake with brown sugar meringue, buttercream frosting!







:
Overall I was happy, but nothing WOWed me like I was hoping it would. Kinda disappointing for all that work. Anyone else get bummed when they put so much effort in and it's not absolutely AMAZING? I really wanted to WOW everyone.
BUt dh's family are also very very simple folk, so it was all overdone to them anyways. LOL I don't care though I did it cuz I enjoy it.


----------



## SharonAnne

Ugh, you guys, all I had to do this year was the turkey, the stuffing, and some rolls. You'd think I could handle that.

Well, the morning of thanksgiving, while I was getting ready to make the stuffing, I discover I forgot to get butter at the store. So I had to send DH out on a last minute butter run before I could make my stuffing. So the turkey went in late, and the dinner we were supposed to be eating at 3pm ended up being ready at FIVE pm







I didn't even have appetizers, because we were supposed to be eating so early.









Anyway, everything was yummy and worth the wait, but oy vey. Thanksgiving was saved by the House marathon on USA







:


----------



## captain crunchy

takebirthback, your table looked amazing! I forgot to take pictures of mine







but my Thanksgiving was a big hit! I know what you mean about expecting *amazing* and getting not-so-amazing. I always have this picture of how things should go and when one thing is slightly off or doesn't happen perfectly, I get all disappointed like the whole day was a flop







Thankfully, (no pun intended) my dinner went perfectly (which so rarely happens).

Now seeing your beautiful table I wish I would have taken pictures of mine. I was going to but I got caught in the preparations etc and forgot.

lol @ House SharonAnne


----------



## captain crunchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by **LoveBugMama** 
Captain Crunchy:

Could you please, please share your spicey nuts receipe? Pretty please?









I would, but unfortunately I just throw random ingredients that I think will go well together in a pan and hope for the best









I took some brown sugar, a tiny bit of water, some cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger, and cloves and simmered them in a pan until it began to thicken a bit -- then tossed it with nuts and laid it on wax paper in an oven that was off -- but was cooling from something I had baked (so, warm).

Very easy and tasted really good. When they were done I tossed them with a tiny bit of melted butter and some salt and brown sugar.

They were a big hit but I can't give exact measurements because I don't roll like that with my cooking


----------



## 1littlebit

CC thats how i cook pretty much everything... hmm... that looks like it would work.. ill just toss that in ... and that..and that! lol


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Well we went to family's house for T-day dinner, so I'm roasting my turkey today. They were so cheap with the b/f t-day sales that I bought two. I'll do one today just to have meat for sandwiches and casseroles, and I've got the other one in the chest freezer and I'll pull it out in a couple of months when we're not sick of turkey any more. I also need to bake bread this evening, and taste my kombucha to see if it's ready to bottle and re-boot.

I was wondering, how much do you ladies do of sewing your clothes. I find fabric is prohibitively expensive, and get most of my clothes from the thrift store. I do alter things as needed though. I've got two little boys, and boys are not nearly as much fun to sew for as girls are, so they get home made longies, but that's about it. (Don't get me wrong, I LOVE being a mom to boys, they're terrific. They're clothes just aren't as much fun as the frilly girly stuff







: )


----------



## marimara

I'm roasting a turkey today too! We went to friends for Thanksgiving and I already had a turkey out thawing so I'm making it today! Getting a little too brown too fast though, so I had to cover it with foil.

As for sewing, mostly I do repairs. Occasionally I make my dd some little cotton pants from my old long sleeve tees or a little sundress. I once saw a pattern online for some cute karate style loose pants made from the body of a tee shirt and it looked super simple, I've been procrastinating with trying it out.

We put up Christmas decorations today, along with the tree ( a mini tree). I've been thinking about making some pinecone bird feeders soon for the birdies. Glad to see this thread has taken on a life of it's own, I guess we needed something like this!


----------



## SharonAnne

I really, really want to get down with sewing. I got a pattern for an awesome dress on etsy that I'm going to make for my girls to wear on my oldest's birthday in June. I hope.







Either that, or I'll be freely offering a pattern for an awesome dress that I intended to make for my girls sometime after June.


----------



## Carlyn

I don't do much of our sewing at all. I love sewing, but feel overwhelmed just to think of getting everything out and having another mess to deal with! I did buy some fabric the other day to make a pillowcase for my niece. I find that with sales, sometimes the fabric price isn't too outrageous. Depends on sales and what you're making. Jeans are pretty tricky to sew and have look good. My mom took a course on sewing jeans, but they still always looked so homemade! She's an amazing seamstress and sews a lot, especially dresses and special occasion stuff. She sewed my wedding gown, and made up the pattern too, to get it just as we wanted. Someday I'll be like my mom!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I do not sew clothing for a couple of reasons. The biggest being that I don't sew with patterns...ever! I figured out along the way with sewing that I just really hate usuing patterns. I hate all the extra steps of cutting it out and pinning it etc etc. I love tutorials though and am able to find tons online. Or I just wing it. The second reason I don't do patterns is b/c it is cost prohibitive. I learned early on in sewing that it can save money, but it all depends on what you are making or if you are always able to buy everything on sale. I mostly do easy alterations which I find to be extremely helpful as well as money saving. I also make tons of gifts and household things. I recently did a couple different types of curtains for example. I really love to sew, just not with patterns. I also have boys and you are right, they are not that exciting to make or buy clothes for. I have make cozy pants for them. That's about it though.


----------



## almadianna

I dont sew with patterns either actually. I never learned how to use them and they are also expensive. I have been able to figure out how to make things just by measuring and doing my own thing. while I cant make really fancy things i can do enough to save us a bit and get by.


----------



## marimara

Yeah me too with the patterns! I inherited a giant box of vintage patterns once and practically ripped my hair out trying to understand them. My brain just does not 'get' patterns. I make plenty of things by doing it my own way. I pretty just measure and eyeball it and it usually comes out. I've made diapers and diapers covers, drapes, table runners, placemats, sundresses for me and dd, drawstring pants for me, elastic waist pants for dd, headbands, mama cloth, cloth napkins, hooded towels, baby burp cloths, dolls and toys, and cloth wipes-all without paper patterns. I am much better off following a video tutorial online!

Though I don't do it that often, I do leave my sewing machine plugged in and set up in a rarely used bedroom so if I need a quick sew I just run in and do it. All this talk about sewing is making me wanna pick up a new project!

Oh, has anyone tried rag quilting?? It's so fun and easy. Just sew some squares together in your preferred size and on the rough side, clip edges with scissors so that they are fringed and all around the perimeter, throw in the wash and dryer and voila! a really cute throw or blanket. I did this with my dd's old baby flannel receiving blankets. Still not done with the fringing yet though







It hurts my fingers after a while!

http://www.quilting101.com/styles/rag-quilts.html


----------



## Carlyn

I've been trying to remeber to wear my apron more often. My mom sewed me a fun, pretty flamenco-style apron and somehow it makes my tasks a little more fun!

This isn't exactly the same, but a similar idea. http://www.coolitems.nl/productdetai...nd=24&catID=22


----------



## CrunchyDoula

I'm going to finally sub









I've read the whole things and it is me to a 'T'! I never grew up with hopes as to what I would be. There was nothing that really ever fit. I always felt abnormal and it seemed like everybody else had it figured out as to what they were going to be when they grew up. Not me.

Then I got married and had our daughter. My whole life changed then. I KNEW what I was meant to do. I was meant to be a mom and a homemaker, a caregiver. It has taken me about 3 yrs to settle into this role and I'm settling even more after the birth of our son this October. I am not perfect even thought I strive to be that perfect housewife in heals, an apron and with many Martha-esqu qualities. I am trying to take it one step at a time









I am trying to come up with some ways to keep me on track in my homemaking duties. Right now I pretty much struggle with it all. I have a hard time wanting to do dishes after dinner. I always do the laundry, but I hate to fold it. I lose track of the clothing I need to mend and treat for stains. I find myself scrambling to figure out what we are supposed to be eating for dinner and so on. I have however improved tremendously from years ago.

I have always been a very neat and tidy person. I can't stand disorder but yet I always let it happen. I let that ONE bad day ruin it all. Today I went through almost my entire home and organized and re-cleaned it. Tomorrow I want to start afresh.

I am starting the 5 am club, but for me it will be the 6:30am club. I want to allow myself to start my day in peace. I want to get better about getting breakfast on the table before my daughter wakes up. Then I want to start my day...not sit around







I'll post back tomorrow!


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 

Oh, has anyone tried rag quilting?? It's so fun and easy. Just sew some squares together in your preferred size and on the rough side, clip edges with scissors so that they are fringed and all around the perimeter, throw in the wash and dryer and voila! a really cute throw or blanket. I did this with my dd's old baby flannel receiving blankets. Still not done with the fringing yet though







It hurts my fingers after a while!

http://www.quilting101.com/styles/rag-quilts.html

I would love to do this! Right now I am saving all my dd's and ds's receiving blankets so I can make a quilt for them out of them. I am sad my mom didn't save anything from my babyhood, she did for my younger sister and she has a wonderful quilt that she loves now, so I would love to do this!


----------



## holyhelianthus

I want to quilt so badly but I mainly want to do a patchwork quilt made of old clothes and such. I just want to cut squares, sew them together, throw in some batting and a backing, and yarn it through. I have never done this before so I am asking if that sounds reasonable.


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
I want to quilt so badly but I mainly want to do a patchwork quilt made of old clothes and such. I just want to cut squares, sew them together, throw in some batting and a backing, and yarn it through. I have never done this before so I am asking if that sounds reasonable.









You can do it that way. Cut the batting squares just a tad smaller than the fabric squares and then it should be easier to hand sew or thread. I loooove the denim rag quilts, they rag up (fringe up) so nicely. I've wanted to do that too!


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crunchy Doula* 
I'm going to finally sub









I am starting the 5 am club, but for me it will be the 6:30am club. I want to allow myself to start my day in peace. I want to get better about getting breakfast on the table before my daughter wakes up. Then I want to start my day...not sit around







I'll post back tomorrow!

You know, I am thinking of doing this too. It seems that my 27 month old no longer needs a major nap (like 1.5-2 hours). She has been having trouble falling asleep lately (it may be a developmental spurt though). But I'm thinking that she only needs a 30-45min nap lately. That being said, that's not enough me-time!

I would like to wake up early with my husband (around 6 ish) and drink some hot tea, do yoga, make some breakfast, and have some me time before dd wakes up but I am such a sloth, I can't break away from my cozy bed! I'm really thinking about it though! I'm working on it-!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Okay so I'm having a wierd morning. I replied to the question about quilting yesterday and it's not here. I also wrote a very impt. email yesterday and I dont see it in my send box.







Okay well I guess my words weren't as impt. as I thought yesterday......rant over

So about quilting. *raising hand here* I'm another one that wants to quilt. I stand tall with *Mags* about just wanting to cut squares. I have a bunch of flannel scraps that I plan to make a quilt with. Hopefully soon. I think rag quilting looks fun too and I plan to do this with jean material as well.

*HI Crunchydoula*-I am also a doula!







Welcome. We love all reasons for TH and all levels of doing it. I'm guessing no ones perfect here. I know that I am not. My biggest downfall is often the computer. Too much time spent on here. I'm trying to get away from it a little (says this as I sit here typing this







)

Well ladies I hope you have a good day. Maybe in early 2009 (!) we can start a quilting project together. Just have a start and finish date and show pics of progress along the way? Anyone up for it. Def. has to be after the holidays for me.


----------



## SharonAnne

takebirthback, that's a great idea!

I've actually been thinking about making a small quilt out of the bibs I have. I have an absolutely RIDICULOUS amount of bibs.







I have no idea how I got so many bibs







: But, a lot of them are so, so cute







Anyway, most of them are that terry cloth material, which I think would make a real soft, cozy quilt. And could be used to mop up spills in a pinch!







:

Anyway, I'm in







A virtual quilting bee!









The greatest thing that ever happened to me, homemaking-ly speaking, is a home management binder. I'd tried to get one together several years ago, but couldn't really get into it. But, then, a group of friends and I started talking about it again, last year, and I found the secret...for me, anyway. I made it PRETTY!







:

Seriously, I went out and bought a pink binder, made all the pages inside it on the computer, in MS Publisher, in the Garnet color scheme. It's so girly, and so cute. It makes me happy to see it sitting on top of my clean kitchen table









Anyway, it helps me to have lists to tick off every day. I find that it's the only way I can really keep up with my home. I also work 40 hours a week OH, so I really need something to keep me on track when I am home


----------



## holyhelianthus

That is such a great idea, SharonAnne!! Is there any way we could see some pictures?


----------



## quelindo

I haven't had a chance to read this whole thread yet, but I'm excited to find it! I never had any career ambitions, though I did graduate from college with a double major (English and Journalism). I did some temp jobs and then nannied for a few families until I had my DS...all the while wishing I was at MY house taking care of MY kid. (Not to say I didn't love the kids I cared for -- it just wasn't the same.)

I'll be back with more comments later when my son isn't hanging on me.


----------



## SharonAnne

Of my home management binder? Sure, I'd be happy to take some pictures







I'll try to get some time when I'm home tonight.

Of the bib quilt? Sure, I'd be happy to take pictures of that, too. When I start making it







:


----------



## neveryoumindthere

I'd love to see a pic of the binder too!







:

I do sew. I make all the fancy dresses for my dds for weddings, holidays etc. I love it. I too hate patterns, but when you have expensive fabric to work with you really appreciate it







I do NOT however like making adult sized clothing, it's just too cumbersome with all that fabric.

Anyway I wanted to post asking if anyone has any crafty, useful projects using a glue gun. I finally got a cute pink one to have on hand for those 'creative' moments.lol


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

As of right now I do not do a management binder. I have been interested in the past, but not quite sure how to pull it together or how to use it really. I like structure to a certain degree, but am not sure if I'm quite that structured. Part of me likes the idea (if I figured out how to use it) and part of me thinks I'd never use it.
I do have a daily planner on my desk that has a lot of things written down. And I'm huge into lists. I always have a notebook dedicated to lists. That's generally how I keep track of everything. I'm very very good at lists and I







them!!!

*Sharonanne*Any tips or helpful info on binder use?


----------



## SharonAnne

I'll come back tomorrow and do a longer post, (I'm about to leave my office and I have a strict "no computer" policy for myself at home during the week







) but I just wanted to say that my biggest problem with my binder in the past was the structure. I would get a bunch of lists together and plan to do this, that and the other thing every Monday and then Monday would come and something would happen and my list would go out the window. It'd be frustrating and I'd just give up on ever having structure or organization (or a clean house







: )

What I had to do was give up on the idea of perfection and make my lists kind of loose guidlines. Really, it's teh same stuff, I've just changed the way I think of it.

I promise, I'll come back tomorrow and share pictures, if I can take some tonight and more.







Let me know if anyone has any specific questions; I'll be happy to answer them







Really, my binder is, like, my favorite thing in my house







I've started to get my housekeeping stuff in similar colors, to be all cute and pink and color coordinated (pink rubber gloves, pink apron, pink cleaning cloths :teehee: )


----------



## captain crunchy

Hi all, popping back in! I want to see your HMB too Sharon - I can never get mine together -- I get on a kick where I love it, but I rarely use it. Instead, I have about a bazillion lists on old envelopes -- oh well, at least I am recycling right?

A mama on another thread about play kitchens said that breast cancer was the best thing to happen to kitchen appliances -- which I thought was funny. She meant, she loves pink -- I would love to get some girly and cute kitchen-y things. I have a turqoiuse feather duster that I absolutely love -- it is all plush and huge.

I still want my apron for Christmas!! Boy won't that just peeve my feminist friends (I am one too but ykwim) when I tell them my husband got me an apron for Christmas


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

Sewing patterns don't have to be expensive. Every "holiday" Joann's has a sale for $1 or $2 patterns. The brand changes every time, but every few months you can get Simplicity, Butterick, Burda, or McCall's patterns for $1 or $2, and once or twice I saw Vogue for $4. Stock up on those sales, and buy fabric later.

Also, Hancock Fabrics is having a great sale now, and most of their fabrics are 30-50% off.


----------



## captain crunchy

Question for any business-minded mamas: Are patterns expensive? Do people buy vintage patterns? There are a TON at my local thrift store -- I mean, a ton -- for I think 25 cents each. Some are outdated, but many are vintage styles that would be popular today.


----------



## alison_in_oh

I'm excited to see your binder too, I'm just getting mine off the ground and always eager to see what others have deemed important to store there.







And cute is awesome, I am all about the cute!


----------



## Tangled Hill

I







this thread! I'm slowly headed down the path of traditional homemaking. My newest thing is learning to knit. I'm slow and clumsy, but getting better. Hopefully, attending my weekly knitting meet up will help.

Anyway, I put together a home management binder about a year ago, and I secretly thought it would be one of those things that I spent hours and hours working on but would never really use enough to justify the effort. Instead, I've actually found it indispensable! Here are my sections:

*Not labeled - first section* (routines for morning/afternoon/evening, 1-year overview calendar, main contact list, and resolutions for the year)
*Daily Planner* (weekly schedule with my main "to do" list)
*Personalized Cleaning Checklist*
*Unschooling Record Keeper*
*Food* (food log - I'm slimming down, meal planning, grocery list, price lists by grocery store, grocery receipts I need to keep for this reason or that, a list of meals we all like, coupons, and tons of recipes)
*To Do Lists* (I like to make lists, so this is the section for that - currently includes a working xmas gift list, my xmas card list, and things I need to do around the house)
*Addresses and Contact Info*
*Household* (our annual drinking water report, recycling guidelines, etc.)
*Important Info* (copies of S.S. cards and birth certificates, etc.)
*Medical* (prescriptions, doctors' contact info, etc.)
*Budget* (budget print outs, monthly calendar where I record all budgeted and non-budgeted expenditures in different color ink, and a folder for bills with stamps and envelopes)
I truly do use it on a daily basis. It's nice to have so many areas of my life gathered all together in one cute, flowered binder. I highly recommend creating one. I scoured the Internet for ideas when I made mine, and there are lots of good sites out there with tutorials, photos and ingenious ideas. It's a fun project - especially choosing what to use for the cover of each section. The very front page of mine is a drawing ds did for it (our family with a few Pokemon), and the covers for each section are whimsical things I found on the Internet and printed off. It came out cuter than I expected, and I've loved using it all year.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

Hi, I just subbed to this thread. In order of importance/skill, I crochet, bake, sew, cook mostly from scratch, garden, embroider, know some basic carpentry, and am generally awesome. Notice how I didn't say clean







Oh, I'm also an obsessive planner who has my own wedding planning business.

I'm definitely a hardcore feminist who wants nothing more than to be a SAHM. I think the two can go very well together, despite the stereotypes.

I'm a few months out of a depression that stemmed from infertility, and I'm trying to become 'ready' and more functional by the time this little one arrives. Hence, why I'm here.

As for captain crunchy, it really depends on the sewing patterns. I think we all know the difference between something nasty from the 70's and something pretty from the 50's (or vice versa). Patterns don't have to be expensive at all, as I said. Joann's has a ton of sales.

I can't do a lot of sewing for myself these days as I'm knocked up, but I'm finishing a few items up from the summer (a wrap dress and a trench coat for a Carmen Sandiego costume; morning sickness killed htat one. Oh well, next year), and then I'll be making a mei tai. I'm also crocheting a blanket (how cliche) now, then probably working on some lace.

Yeah, I'm so old school I can make lace. sorta. Getting better, I swear.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns

Oh, I like this thread! Can I join in too?


----------



## CarsonBookworm

Joining. I knit, can draft my own patterns, sew, crochet, weave, cook, bake, darn, make lace, needlepoint, embroider.......also know some carpentry basics.

Wow....haven't thought about all of that in a very long time


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Loving hearing info on home binders. Sounds like it can really work well if you know what is impt. to you and how to prioritize it. I'm gonna wait it out still b/c I think it might be more work then it's worth for me. However I have a feeling when we start homeschooling and the boys are in different activities, I can totally see where this would come in handy and that excites me. Right now things are pretty low key with two little ones and my little dayplanner is working well. Stick with what works right?

So I have a wierd question. People in my life have been really questioning me lately on how I get everything done. Or why I do the things I do. For example my sil and some cousins (all my age with their own families) were just blown away that I would host Thanksgiving. COuldn't figure it out for the life of them why I would want to do it. I usually get asked frequently how I get everything done. But one day my sil actually said to me that I had "too much time on my hands" after I told about my current crafting projects I had going on!? (too much time?? I do a million things all the time) Then I have a friend that has actually labeled me as adhd, asked about my past history and if I had racing thoughts...I guess she thinks I'm mental or manic or something cuz I'm always go go go. I for the life of me can't figure this out. Why do ppl constantly question how and why I do the things I do and how I get it done. I am fast person. I talk fast, I move fast. I am very busy. I am high functioning and a very effective person. I get things done. I like to have multiple things going on at once. I am great at multi tasking. Anyways I am putting this here b/c these questions all stem around how I work. My home is my work. I'm a sahm along with a few other things but the majority of my life is based in my home. I do a lot, I'm good at it and I get things done. Why do I get the sense it's seen as negative by others. Does anyone else deal with this? My dh thinks its b/c ppl arent used to homemakers anymore. They aren't used to the "little woman" who does all these things...cooks from scratch, sews, crafts home items, gifts etc along with everything else running a house requires. But I just dont know. Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

On a lighter note...
Do any of you find pure joy in repurposing? This is my newest thing I love to do in life. Not totally new, but I have gotten so good at it in the past year. Most recently I felted wool sweaters and am making my families Xmas stockings with them as well as the arms were made into wool pants for my boys..as well as a few to donate. I am currently saving my old towels that I will be replacing with organic ones (From the Linens and THings Going out of business sale!







). With the old towels I plan to dye and braid or crochet into rugs.

Please tell me your repurposing victories. I welcome the ideas and I just think it's such an awesome thing to do!!


----------



## SharonAnne

A Blog about my HMB.







Yes, I started a blog this morning, just for you guys







:


----------



## holyhelianthus

Looky what I found!!!!







:

I was poking around the Apartment Therapy sticky in the decluttering board and someone had linked to this. Woot woot!!

Mamas I need help. I need a good daily rhythm and the drive to do it. Anyone have any suggestions on this?


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

*Sharonanne*-I'm now a follower on your HB blog!







(I'm Mytruths)
It looks great.

*MAGS-*Thanks for the great website. That also makes things very clear for me.

It's all making me want one more and more.


----------



## quelindo

Wow, SharonAnne, impressive! I have a binder, too, but it's not as pretty as yours.









I actually have two. One has my address book, gift ideas, our budget, a list of books I want to read, and some other sections. The other binder has the year broken down by weeks -- one sheet per week. Each sheet has an area for things I need to do around the house, phone calls I need to make, and errands I need to run. The chores are filled in already and the other things I fill in at the beginning of each week. This binder also has a few things in it like directions on how to clean out the vacuum cleaner filter and change the reverse osmosis filter, etc., since that's something the weekly sheets reference. I hope that all makes sense.


----------



## glendora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy* 
Question for any business-minded mamas: Are patterns expensive? Do people buy vintage patterns? There are a TON at my local thrift store -- I mean, a ton -- for I think 25 cents each. Some are outdated, but many are vintage styles that would be popular today.

You can make money with those on ebay or etsy. Quite a bit, even.


----------



## marimara

SharonAnne, your HMB is very inspirational. I typically don't do these kind of binders and lists because I, too, needed way more flexibility. I really liked your ideas and may make myself something like it. They way yours is set up, it's more like reminders and a way to organize everything about the house. Not just, ok it's Tuesday-you must do this and that, etc...I'm loving it, I just need a printer that works now so that I can get these printed out!

Welcome, Mags!-I think alot of us here need help in the daily rhythm department too! What we're discussing right now is a Home Management Binder to help organize us!

I've previously been opposed to using a binder because it seemed too rigid and boring to me but after seeing a flexible one like Sharonanne's I might actually do it now to stay organized. I think having addresses, birthdays, meal planning, shopping lists, phone numbers, and daily/weekly/monthly/ checklists in one place could actually help me out, even though I'm not a person who likes my days planned out to the T.


----------



## alison_in_oh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
SharonAnne, your HMB is very inspirational. I typically don't do these kind of binders and lists because I, too, needed way more flexibility. I really liked your ideas and may make myself something like it. They way yours is set up, it's more like reminders and a way to organize everything about the house. Not just, ok it's Tuesday-you must do this and that, etc...I'm loving it, I just need a printer that works now so that I can get these printed out!

I've been really focusing on my household routine for a couple of weeks now, and I was getting frustrated because a weekly rhythm is just not feasible for my family. My husband doesn't work regular hours, and there's no predictability from week to week.

But things are shaping up now without needing "Monday Washday Tuesday Ironing, etc."! It started with my morning and evening routine, which I strive to accomplish no matter DH's schedule. (We had a breakthrough a few days ago, DH was home and we wanted to spend some evening time together, but I told him I HAD to get the dishes done before I could do anything else -- so he did the dishes for me while I got the baby ready for bed!







)

Those routines are slowly becoming habit, so that I'm accustomed to starting my day with fairly straightened living spaces and getting dressed and ready to go as early as possible (I still zone out over my morning coffee but not as long, LOL.) Just "setting the stage" makes me *want* to do something productive during the day. So I assign a "purpose" to that particular day. Each week I try to have an Errands day, a Housecleaning day, a Minicleaning day, a Paperwork day, a Laundry Catch-up day. It just depends what that particular day lends itself to.









To facilitate this I have a notebook for errands lists and to-dos, and in my household binder I have a calendar to keep track of what chores I've done so I can see how long it's been since, say, I washed the bathroom mats or changed the water in the fish tank. I also have sheets in my binder outlining what my basic housecleaning routine is, and I'll be adding sheets for in-depth or "zone" cleaning ideas.









My binder also has a list of tried-and-true meal ideas to use when meal planning, and I am going to add a "cheat sheet" listing the ingredients needed for those meals, that I can use either to shop ahead for those recipes or to quickly see if I already have what's needed at the last minute, LOL.

I love that I am finding a way to stay on top of my chores, WITHOUT needing to have predictable days!


----------



## Tangled Hill

Okay, I finally posted about my home management binder on my (non-commercial) blog. It's a post I recycled from an old blog I was writing on when I started using the HMB nearly a year ago, but I've made almost no changes to the binder since then. It's been working swimmingly.









Can you tell I







my binder? Lol! Okay, now back to cleaning....


----------



## MonP'titBoudain

I belong here!







My traditional skills are sewing, crocheting, canning (still learning) cooking from scratch, baking, gardening (with chickens to come soon!!) as well as the daily house-keeping stuff. I can also build basic things and muddle my way through a knit object. My goal is to master knitting this winter cause kids sweaters are ridiculously expensive and there are so many thrift sweaters waiting to be repurposed!

Except I've fallen WAAAAY behind on all daily home maintenance. It's embarrassing (and I always swore I'd never be embarrassed by my house. Ugh). I fell of the wagon when I went on bedrest with dd and have never quite gotten back into my daily routines. I'm loving these posts re: HMB. I had one going a while back but I never got the hang of how to make it my own. I also had a schedule posted on the wall, but that too fell through the cracks. Gosh, I sound like such a loser, lol! Whatever, we've all been there and all these HMB posts are really inspiring!


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alison_in_oh* 
I've been really focusing on my household routine for a couple of weeks now

This is finally what I've been working on for the past three days and I am determined to stick with it. Each day I've been waking up, taking a shower and getting myself and the kids all ready for the day. Even if we are just planning on staying home we all get ready just in case we do decide to do something I don't have to run around getting ready at noon. Plus I have found the I really do get a ton more done around the house when I'm not in my pajamas all day. I have also noticed that when I put on a little make up I feel better about myself and look forward to my DH coming home!

I am also working on revamping my home management binder. I have it already started in one of my old Monogramed binders that I love I just need to add more to it!

One thing I am working on right now is streamlining our meals through out the month, so that I can keep our grocery budget down and help my mind remember to have dinners ready each day. For example right now we are going to do Spaghetti night on Wednesdays, Pizza on Fridays (Homemade pizza, french bread pizza, english muffin pizza etc. for variety) and Crockpot meals for Sundays(day of rest). Then we are going to designate Saturdays Family night and set the table nicely and light candles. This night we will always have a simple desert. And on weekends we are going to do pancakes and waffles. I figure this will really help me to spend less and take up less time for planning and cooking. I hope it helps.

Tonight I am going to start my nightly routines in an attempt to make the next day run smoother. This will include getting the food ready for tomorrows crock pot meal, laying out my clothing and the kids, and packing the diaper bag ahead of time. I have already picked up the house and ran the dishwasher from today's dishes, so I can put them away in the morning. I'm not sure what else to include. I would like to review my calendar to see if there is anything coming up that I would like to do with the kids and make sure I'm not missing anything I need to do the next day.

I am trying to take this all one step at a time, because I can already see how this will help to make my life easier, so I don't want to ruin it with taking on too much.


----------



## 1littlebit

i think my strongest skill is cooking from scratch.. and we eat tf... so i spend a lot of time cooking lol. after that it is organizing. i am great at the organizing... not as good at the implementing said organization. lol.i can knit... and i love doing it...but i can only knit a few things. i love to sew.. and am actually quite good at it.. but i have this weird aversion to patterns... probably because i have no idea how to use one.

speaking of... can any of you teach me how to read a pattern?

and takebirthback -i do get people wondering what i do all day. when my cooking and stuff comes up people always say 'o i wish i had that kind of time'









the other thing i get a lot is people telling me to take college classes. i dropped out completely after ds was born. i really thought i was going to go back... lol.... how naive i was... i should have known myself better than that lol.. its not something i can handle.. nor do i have any interest in it. yet people keep insisting i need to take college classes. i agree graduating from college is important... but college is always there... right now this is where i want to be yk? i think it is one of those things people really can't wrap their minds around. like i am only a sahm and a homemaker b/c i didn't know i could go to school and be a mom and a homemaker...lol


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

*Littlebit-*Thanks for responding. Glad I'm not alone, but sorry you also get the wierd questions. I think what I realized is that I have different priorities than a lot of people. Crafting is a priority to me for many reasons. I save my money family, I do it to keep my creative juices flowing and I do it for myself b/c I enjoy it and it's me time. So when someone like my sil says "you have too much time on your hand" she's just not getting my priorities. That is just one example, but it's really everything I do that we have touched on this thread..all the traditional homemaking things that I find and make time for that people just seemed to be baffled by. It's just all in my priorities, so I make it work. I guess it goes a long with anything else..someones always speculating about your life.









You sound like you handle the college comments well. I think that would really bug me after awhile!


----------



## BMG580

This blog is invaluable:

Down To Earth

Really good articles for basic functional gardening, baking, etc.:
Mother Earth News


----------



## CrunchyDoula

I meant to post the link to this home management binder. It is great!! I got it at Barnes and Nobel and it has just about everything you would need!! I just need to personalize it more.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/200...2760495/?itm=2

I also have the calendar for my wall...

http://www.amazon.com/Family-Facts-A...8623545&sr=8-4


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charbeau* 
This blog is invaluable:

Down To Earth


That looks like a great blog!!


----------



## 1littlebit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
*Littlebit-*Thanks for responding. Glad I'm not alone, but sorry you also get the wierd questions. I think what I realized is that I have different priorities than a lot of people. Crafting is a priority to me for many reasons. I save my money family, I do it to keep my creative juices flowing and I do it for myself b/c I enjoy it and it's me time. So when someone like my sil says "you have too much time on your hand" she's just not getting my priorities. That is just one example, but it's really everything I do that we have touched on this thread..all the traditional homemaking things that I find and make time for that people just seemed to be baffled by. It's just all in my priorities, so I make it work. I guess it goes a long with anything else..someones always speculating about your life.









You sound like you handle the college comments well. I think that would really bug me after awhile!

i totally understand. its funny when people suggest i have so much free time.. usually i feel like there aren't enough hours in the day. it is completely about priorities. sure i may spend my time doing things other people would not... but thats their choice. taking care of my family is my priority and that includes cooking, cleaning, running errands etc. i know other people can do that and work or go to school.. but i can't.... and i would imagine my cooking and cleaning is more involved then theirs is ... which is fine.. different priorities... i think what bugs me a bit its the underlying sentiment that my priorities are less important and easier then theirs.

the guy my best friend nannied for said it best 'i don't envy your job. taking care of my kids for a day is harder and more exhausting then any day i spent in medical school or work.' this guy is in the military and he is one of those surgeons that works with the robot things to do procedures on people.

and the college thing does get old. i think what really gets me though is that since i got pg young (i am 21) it is assumed that i am in suspended animation or something. that i had one child and decided to stay home with him... and as soon as he starts school (sense i have no interest in daycare) i will reanimate and finish college and get a job etc. i wonder how they will feel when the realize i am going to homeschool... at least at first.

the other assumption is that it would be incredibly stupid for us to have another baby anytime in the next 5 yrs b/c we could never handle it.







really? i think i am handling this pretty well thankyouverymuch. its part of the whole suspended animation thing though... if i had another child i would have screwed up my life entirely ... and would have to stay home and put off college even longer... *gasp* whatever will i do. lol its funny b/c i am doing great right now i love my life... my whole family says how amazing i am doing... how happy ds is... how great the apt is.... etc. but if i were to have another child.. well i would never be able to handle it and would be just another idiot ... thats a direct quote. "you got pg young once and you rose the occasion and are an amazing mother.. get pg young twice and your just another idiot"







figure that one out.


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 

and the college thing does get old. i think what really gets me though is that since i got pg young (i am 21) it is assumed that i am in suspended animation or something. that i had one child and decided to stay home with him... and as soon as he starts school (sense i have no interest in daycare) i will reanimate and finish college and get a job etc. i wonder how they will feel when the realize i am going to homeschool... at least at first.

the other assumption is that it would be incredibly stupid for us to have another baby anytime in the next 5 yrs b/c we could never handle it.







really? i think i am handling this pretty well thankyouverymuch. its part of the whole suspended animation thing though... if i had another child i would have screwed up my life entirely ... and would have to stay home and put off college even longer... *gasp* whatever will i do. lol its funny b/c i am doing great right now i love my life... my whole family says how amazing i am doing... how happy ds is... how great the apt is.... etc. but if i were to have another child.. well i would never be able to handle it and would be just another idiot ... thats a direct quote. "you got pg young once and you rose the occasion and are an amazing mother.. get pg young twice and your just another idiot"







figure that one out.


I completely understand what you are saying. I am 21 as well, will be 22 on Christmas. I had my daughter when I was 19 and my son just 7 weeks ago. I love my job as a mother and homemaker and I wouldn't change it for the world. I choose to do this, to take care of my family. I choose to raise my own children and not send them to daycare. This is my choice. I will go back to school one day, but that is because I found my passion, taking care of pregnant women. I also choose to not be affected by others views on how I 'must' parent because I am young. But I would argue that it is all about your mindset. I don't regret my children one bit; our daughter was a very welcomed oops and our son was planned and I wouldn't change a thing. They have helped me to grow and become a much better person. I am so thankful.


----------



## 1littlebit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crunchy Doula* 
I completely understand what you are saying. I am 21 as well, will be 22 on Christmas. I had my daughter when I was 19 and my son just 7 weeks ago. I love my job as a mother and homemaker and I wouldn't change it for the world. I choose to do this, to take care of my family. I choose to raise my own children and not send them to daycare. This is my choice. I will go back to school one day, but that is because I found my passion, taking care of pregnant women. I also choose to not be affected by others views on how I 'must' parent because I am young. But I would argue that it is all about your mindset. I don't regret my children one bit; our daughter was a very welcomed oops and our son was planned and I wouldn't change a thing. They have helped me to grow and become a much better person. I am so thankful.









its nice to talk to people who get it. i love being a homemaker i really do. i love being a mom. i love my son and i would welcome a new child ... as a matter of fact i have some major baby fever... DP, however, does not lol. i also would love to take care of pg women... i hope to be able to apprentice and become a midwife. after i had my son my world changed. being a mom is the most incredible thing i have ever done. being pg and having my section was the learning experience of a lifetime. i ended up with the section partly because i was young. the ob strait up lied to me until two weeks before my due date... and then lied to me again to coerce me into a section... i fought him on it and he said i had to do a c section or they wouldn't be able to keep me in their practice. everyone told me to listen to the doctor... i should have listened to myself. you live and learn. but because of this i really want to be a midwife one day.

i don't feel like i missed anything, or gave up anything. i think this is the hardest thing for people to grasp. i love my life i love my family. no i dont want to go back to college and get a job. no i am not biding my time until ds goes to school and i can go to college and get a job. good lord i have a job for cripes sake... the best one i could ever have... its not right for everyone but its perfect for me.


----------



## CrunchyDoula

How many of you iron? Like sheets, table cloths, napkins etc.? I honestly never knew how to truly iron a shirt or a sheet until today, but I personally love an ironed sheet!!


----------



## 1littlebit

i iron things if i need to.. i try to get them out of the dryer as fast as possible to avoid the need though.. lol.

can anyone fold a fitted sheet? i cant for the life of me.


----------



## alison_in_oh

Nope, not an ironer. That is, I *love* ironing my linen napkins, but that's about it!







I'll do my husband's shirts in a pinch, but he's honestly just as happy with the de-wrinkling he can get from a quick tumble in the dryer.









I'm lurking here and occasionally posting so I thought I'd introduce myself and sub.







I've been a SAHM for two years, since my son was born, and homemaking is the only career I've cared enough about to really work at improving myself.







Sometimes it's felt like a struggle, as I'm learning to be a mom and also developing all these homemaking skills from scratch (I got a minimal cooking and cleaning education growing up and that's it.) But in the last month or so I feel like I'm making progress, and I'm really looking forward to our move next year -- we'll be buying our first home, as well as moving to a more rural/agricultural community, and I'm just so excited to delve deeper into making my home a haven for my family, as well as raising and preserving food.









I just saw that my favorite author, Gene Logsdon, has a book on "Practical Skills". I must have it!







:


----------



## alison_in_oh

Oops...subbing.


----------



## quelindo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crunchy Doula* 
How many of you iron? Like sheets, table cloths, napkins etc.? I honestly never knew how to truly iron a shirt or a sheet until today, but I personally love an ironed sheet!!

I iron DH's shirts for work, but I despise ironing, so what generally happens is that I wash his shirts and hang them in the basement until he doesn't have any to wear, and he requests some and I have to do about five at a time.


----------



## 1littlebit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mama* 
I iron DH's shirts for work, but I despise ironing, so what generally happens is that I wash his shirts and hang them in the basement until he doesn't have any to wear, and he requests some and I have to do about five at a time.









LOL i like that. since i dp doesn't have to wear clothes that need to be ironed to work (he is an installation tech for verizon) when i do need to iron something i use wrinkle release lol. it is hands down the only chemical in my house... i use vinegar for everything else lol... my aunt bought me a giant bottle of vinegar and a 10lb bag of baking soda!


----------



## holyhelianthus

1littlebit~ My DH is a tech for Time Warner Cable!







Both our DH's do such physical work I always feel like I need to do better for him so that he can come home and RELAX but instead coming home is a big mess and the total opposite of relaxation for ayone in our family.









OK sorry to go OT!

I went to the great devil (aka- Wal*Mart) and bought all my supplies to make my HMB PRETTY!!!!! Oh yeah and functional. See I have had a HMB for a few years now and use to use it but now it's just storage. So I am making it bootiful in the hopes it will call to me. And I am giving it a name. Yeah I'll explain that one later.









Got the tree up yesterday finally (we usually do it the day after Thanksgiving but oh my gosh this month has been CRAAAAZY!) but it wasn't as fun as it usually is as we realized while doing it that out 2 year old with sev eczema had gotten a scab under her nail from scratching and her finger was infected. We sepnt hours holding her down, digging out the infection, and soaking it in peroxide. She kept saying to me as I tried to do it "Mama, please don't hurt me, I'm little!"







I was the bad guy after all was said and done so she wouldn't let me hold her or anything.


----------



## talk de jour

I LOVE this thread! Subbing!

I don't do a binder-- I have a filing cabinet with two doors.

I also love flower gardening, and next spring I'm going to do a veggie garden and herb boxes in addition. =D


----------



## 1littlebit

mags i completely understand! He does such physical work i want to have everything nice when he gets home so he can change his clothes and relax. unfortunately it doesn't generally work like that. he also gets off work at 4 and his home by 4:30 so that is sort of an awkward time dinner wise. he doesn't eat breakfast and only eats lunch sometimes so on the days he eats lunch he isn't hungry until around 7 but the days he doesn't he is starving by the time he gets home. that makes it hard to do the dinner thing. i don't want him to not be hungry when he gets home and have dinner sit there and get cold but i don't want to make him wait when he is starving. he does call and tell me when he is on his way to lunch if he goes but depending on what we are having for dinner i may have either already started and it will be finished to soon or if he doesn't have lunch not started it soon enough. lol and if ds has had a particularly high needs day everything goes out the window.

and omg i am so sorry about your dd!!! thats so hard! she'll be fine.... although you might take awhile to recover







when i used to get splinters and such my mom used to have me soak it in water as hot as i could stand.. sometimes with epson salts ... to see if that would get it out. she started doing this after the time she spent an hour trying to remove the worlds most stubborn splinter.. also known as a birth mark. lol i tried to tell her..







.


----------



## 1littlebit

we don't have our tree up yet. i wish we did. our christmas stuff is still at our old apt along with a bunch of little stuff we didn't get the first time around ... you know .. when we moved... oh um oct 31. lol...and i have only been back once.. and brought back the wool wash... and thats all. lol. my brother is helping me move the rest next saturday while dp is at work.


----------



## sunshinestarr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
.. get pg young twice and your just another idiot"

Subbing, and saying that I can't believe that someone would actually say that to anyone at all!


----------



## 1littlebit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
Subbing, and saying that I can't believe that someone would actually say that to anyone at all!

i know right. apparently once is a road block that you can rise to the occasion and handle beautifully ... since it was an accident... and those happen.... its part of life. twice apparently means you are incapable of making a good decision and are ruining your life. if i have another on in five years it will be a great and joyous event. i wonder what will happen in the next five years that will make it go for idiotic to wonderful and joyous. lol

the being young and a SAHM... and a traditional homemaker really throws people though. they are like but but but you need to go to college first... then stay at home







you need a college degree to be a sahm mom now? sheesh there really is to much emphasis on college.


----------



## holyhelianthus

1litlebit~ We had all 3 girls by the time we were 21 and DH still looks 17. Yeah. Needless to say I feel ya! But I just really don't care anymore. Children are a blessing not something to be "dealt with".


----------



## almadianna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
sheesh there really is to much emphasis on college.









i would tell my daughter to go to college regardless of what she wanted to do with her life.
the last place i want my daughter to be is where many of my aunts/cousins were, not being able to get a good job when they really needed it after a spouse died, they got a divorce, spouse got disabled, etc.


----------



## 1littlebit

yup but it doesn't have to be right now. i stopped going to take care of ds. i can't do both and obviously he comes first.

i don't know how in the world i would do laundry, cook, clean etc if i was in school all day. half the time i can't get everything done now!


----------



## almadianna

oh man i feel you... it is hard.


----------



## 1littlebit

isn't it though. its funny i actually thought i would go back to school soon after ds was born. i weaned him and went back on my meds (ADHD) and everything... but there was no way i could do both.... i don't handle school well as it is.. and with a little one i just couldn't do it. plus do was commuting 2 hrs each way to work... so i couldn't exactly share work with him. we have moved now! yay! five minutes from his work.. 2 hrs from my school lol. i'll get to it one day i think... but not now. we couldn't afford daycare anyway. how bad is that? normally a mom can't be a sahm mom b/c they don't have the money.. i can't not be. lol


----------



## gromero

I am finally delurking.

I am a sahm to my 4 babies (although my 6 yo has asked me to stop refering to him as a baby *sigh*), and although I do not sew, knit, or really do any of those crafty things, I do want to learn.

I can cook up a storm, bake with the best of them and I know how to clean a house like you wouldn't believe







.

I am 25 but I look 17, so I get a lot of rude comment from strangers....I have been asked if I knew what birth control is, been told to next time to keep my legs shut, asked if they were all the same father, etc.

I really love the idea of a HMB.....I have all kinds of things saved on my computer, and being able to print them up and put them in one place would be perfect.

Does anyone know of a recipe book that you can make your own? What I usually do is type up a recipe and then once I cook it, I take a picture of the finished product, and put it with that recipe, with comments that the kids or dh made about it, etc. Kinda time consumming, but I just wish we had something like this from my childhood of family recipes.


----------



## quelindo

Wow, I can't believe the comments some of you younger moms get! It's shocking how rude people can be. I didn't become a mom until I was 34, but I honestly am envious of young moms because I wish I'd started this journey a whole lot earlier. I think you guys are fabulous!







:


----------



## brooks97

I think I am a part time homemaker. I work full time from home and I have my kids with me all the time. I've been gardening, canning, making my kids their own blankets, crochet or knit our own household stuff. I'd like to do more.


----------



## holidaymama

I don't think I have posted yet on this thread, but I have read it all!

I consider myself a homemaker although I do WOH as a teacher. I love being a mom and wife though and if finances allowed, I would sah and be a ft homemaker in a second...at least I get three months in the summer.

I sew and cook and bake and clean and make anything that will be cheaper than buying...or I buy something cheaper and convert it into what I want...for instance, curtains...I can usually find sheets much cheaper than fabric so I would turn the sheets into curtains, things like that!

I love the used book store and buy every book on homemaking, cooking, holidays, quilting, sewing, gardening, farming (even though we live in suburbia!) that are on clearance...I don't think I ever spend more than $2 and usually only $1!

I'm only 24, but I had a neighbor lady that taught me everything I know...she lived through the depression and raised her boys in the 50s so she was an ALLSTAR homemaker! My mother never did any of that and still doesn't...thank goodness for my neighbor!

Next on my list to learn is crocheting...I have a couple of coworkers here at school that do it, and I need to learn so that I can crochet afgans and hats and mittens and scarves as well as washclothes, etc!

I LOVE this thread! Oh, and this ladies website has taught me so much: The Family Homestead


----------



## marimara

Welcome all new mamas! I'm excited to see such young mamas doing traditional homemaking too! I can't believe people would say such things, well then again I can believe it, people can be so nasty. I think it's great young mamas are taking care of their households and families. I really think that we could do so much better as a country if we returned to the home as the center of family life. So many families eat only ONE meal together a week! That sounds crazy to me.

Anyways, I am starting my Home Management Binder. I will post some pics when I get it finished! You ladies inspired me!!!!









It will probably take me a while though


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holidaymama* 
I don't think I have posted yet on this thread, but I have read it all!

I consider myself a homemaker although I do WOH as a teacher. I love being a mom and wife though and if finances allowed, I would sah and be a ft homemaker in a second...at least I get three months in the summer.

I sew and cook and bake and clean and make anything that will be cheaper than buying...or I buy something cheaper and convert it into what I want...for instance, curtains...I can usually find sheets much cheaper than fabric so I would turn the sheets into curtains, things like that!

I love the used book store and buy every book on homemaking, cooking, holidays, quilting, sewing, gardening, farming (even though we live in suburbia!) that are on clearance...I don't think I ever spend more than $2 and usually only $1!

I'm only 24, but I had a neighbor lady that taught me everything I know...she lived through the depression and raised her boys in the 50s so she was an ALLSTAR homemaker! My mother never did any of that and still doesn't...thank goodness for my neighbor!

Next on my list to learn is crocheting...I have a couple of coworkers here at school that do it, and I need to learn so that I can crochet afgans and hats and mittens and scarves as well as washclothes, etc!

I LOVE this thread! Oh, and this ladies website has taught me so much: The Family Homestead


Youtube has some awesome videos for teaching you how to crochet, that's how I taught myself! I only know how to do 2 stitches though, the single and the double crochet. But I've made hats, neck gaiters, and toys for dd, It's really calming.


----------



## Feb2003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gromero* 
Does anyone know of a recipe book that you can make your own? What I usually do is type up a recipe and then once I cook it, I take a picture of the finished product, and put it with that recipe, with comments that the kids or dh made about it, etc.

you can use blurb.com it's cheaper than shutterfly, snapfish, etc. I think a softcover, 40 sides (20 pages) book is about $13 per copy and the software is free.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Sorry I haven't been back to reply. Too all the young mamas...cheers to you on your early start to homemaking. I will be honest and say it usually throws me for a minute when I see a really young mama, but then I remind myself that my mom had me at 24, my brother at 22...my gma had my mom and siblings starting at 19... I mean, if it works, it works right? And it sounds to me like you mommas on here are not only making it work, but excelling at it. I agree with with *tumblingstar*that we would all be much better off if the family and home became the center again. That is what I try to do with my life.


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
I agree with with *tumblingstar*that we would all be much better off if the family and home became the center again. That is what I try to do with my life.

This is what I've been diligently striving to bring back, as well as making God the center or our home. It is so fulfilling to me to make delicious meals and sit down and spend quality time with my family. Knowing the my DH is out working hard for our family day in and day out and I am at home trying to make his job at work as easy as I can for him. I love keeping our house a haven and safe place that we all want to find refuge in. This is my goal.

My mother was always a homemaker, but not in the way I want to be. My father died when I was 13 and things really changed after that. We had people for months bringing us food, at least the whole first year. She never cooked quite the same. After that we pretty much fended for ourselves. I always wanted her to make me breakfast and sit down dinners, but that happened only a few times a week. I personally want that for my family. I want them to find their refuge at home and always feel safe here.

There is this great ministry(Christian) named Hearts at Home. They have conferences every year and I was lucky enough to go to IL and see one of my good friends and attend the National confrence! I can't wait to go back in two years when the little one can stay home with daddy!! They focus on moms who stay home and strive to bring their families back to the center.


----------



## Cativari

I'm new to this thread but I think I might belong here...if I get get more orgainized and motivated. Those 2 areas have always been issues for me. I start out great with a new routine or anything and it always falls short and doesn't last long. I try but it doesn't usually stick very long, but it's always been like that.

I would love to learn how you ladies accomplish your homemaking pursuits and stay on the wagon so to speak. Also I'd love to hear your prespectives on what you do and how it makes your life enjoyable. I just love to hear other people's stories, especially about this because I get so many (odd) looks when I tell others that I choose to be a homemaker and consider it my job. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who doesn't think it weird.

I'm looking forward to learning from all of you and sharing ideas.


----------



## 1littlebit

lol i always fall short too. you do your best and you et better over time. my favorite part of homemaking is cooking .. i love to cook. the kind of cooking where you have to start dinner in the morning for it to be ready by dinner. lol


----------



## Shenjall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crunchy Doula* 
....I love keeping our house a haven and safe place that we all want to find refuge in. This is my goal......



Yes!!!! Me too!!! The world can be such a harsh place but home is where we are safe. Home is where someone will always have your back, a hand to hold and a hug to ease your fears. My kids bring home stray friends all the time; ones who've missed their bus, etc. Its sweet.


----------



## holyhelianthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shenjall* 
Yes!!!! Me too!!! The world can be such a harsh place but home is where we are safe. Home is where someone will always have your back, a hand to hold and a hug to ease your fears. My kids bring home stray friends all the time; ones who've missed their bus, etc. Its sweet.









I have to admit this isn't a goal of mine but it has happened ever since DH and I moved out on our own. All the neighborhood kids and those in need (friends, family, and strangers) end up at our door. We don't mind (except some of the neighborhood kids are pains) but we just don't get it. Our house is usually a mess and we are usually in our PJs all day. But because we seem to be a magnet I have been wanting more and more to have snacks and drinks ready. I am going to try my hand at ginger bread and hot chocolate soon.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Hey everyone. I've been thinking about starting a home blog for a while now. I finally took the plunge and set one up today. I've only gotten up a welcome post so far, but I'm hoping this will be a place where I can journal my experiences as a home maker, an urban homesteader, and eventually a rural homesteader with land and animals and everything







Kind of like a home management binder online. Tomorrrows post will be about chicken pox, as that is what we're currently dealing with







but I plan to include HMB stuff, recipes I use, schedules, kids activities, my crafting/sewing projects, and come spring my attempts at gardening and canning. Thanks for taking a peek, and remember, it's brand new, and it will get better


----------



## holyhelianthus

Well where is the link??!!!









We should totally have a blogring. I know I am always trying to start these but really it'd be cool.


----------



## 1littlebit

i'm blog challenged. lol. seriously. i had a myspace once .. it lasted like a week


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Well where is the link??!!!









We should totally have a blogring. I know I am always trying to start these but really it'd be cool.

Apparently I'm message board challenged. Here it is:

www.homesteadinmyheart.blogspot.com


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Apparently I'm message board challenged. Here it is:

www.homesteadinmyheart.wordpress.com

Love it!!


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Here is my blog I have been meaning to start for months! I can't wait to get started and get some stuff up there!!

Our Nurtured Nest


----------



## Theoretica

subbing!


----------



## Feb2003

great post, Amanda! though you could also mention your name


----------



## marimara

Ok, just had a long post written and closed the window by accident! Aaaargh!

Well, *Warrior and CrunchyDoula* thanks for the links! Awesome blogs! I am inspired to try my hand at creating one again. I made one before but really didn't get much feedback on it from my family/friends. Except from my sister, who pretended like I was being hoity-toity about cleaning supplies! Since I am kinda like the black sheep in my circle I took it down. But maybe I'll make another just for 'puter friends!

Finished designing my HMB on the computer, just need to print it out. I found another site about them: http://www.littleturtleknits.com/blo...ent-binder.htm

I really think it's gonna make this household run more smoother if I can keep everything together!

PS, *CrunchyDoula* love the birds theme! I chose a birds theme for my HMB! I just love those little chirpers...


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Ladies, I'd love to follow your blogs but you need to put a button on there so I can do that. A "follow this blog" button.
I have a blog too:
http://wwwmytruths.blogspot.com/
Its very random with no huge purpose. And it's terribly boring with only one picture.







I'm trying to figure out how to give it a focus. Either crafting (which I have not really blogged about at all, so it will be completely different) or about the things we are talking about on here. I've also considered taking it down b/c I'm just not sure it's very interesting. *sigh*
Anyways, it's there for now. My random musings about my life. I do want to make it more interesting. Maybe with the new year.

Anyways, I also wanted to say that you ladies are really speaking to my heart when you talk about making the home the center and all of those things. I really feel like I have found my tribe now. It is just so important to me and I feel alone in it sometimes. And it is obvious to me that people like a lot of my family do not understand me. It certainly does not discourage me, but their comments and such are frustrating at times.
Thanks for being here ladies! I look forward to this thread going and going.









Anyone ready to start talking holiday stuff yet??


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Well, wordpress was making my head hurt, so I swiched it over to blogger

www.homesteadinmyheart.blogspot.com

I like this much better. I'm still trying to figure out all of the gadgets, so I'll look for that "follow this blog" button.

Yay for holiday stuff. We put up our tree last sunday. We always get a live tree. Fake trees seem to defeat the purpose for me. That and I love the pine smell that fills the house with a live tree. I think I've just about got my Christmas sewing done. All the gifts I'm making, and orders I'm filling for others. I'll start candy making next week, because that's going to fill out my gift list for people I had no idea what to sew for. We won't be hosting a Christmas dinner here though. We have too much family in the area, so we'll probably do Christmas eve with one set of grandparents and Christmas day with the other (Christmas morning is all to our selves though)

Can I just say that this thread has been truley inspiring for me. Just being a part of this has helped keep me focused and in line with my goals as a wife, mother, and home maker. Thank you ladies, for sharing your wonderful selves


----------



## 1littlebit

all your blogs are so great! i wish i could do one! lol. so do any of you not have a yard? i would really love to grow some of our food next spring but we are i an apt. would i be able to do that?

oo and any suggestions for houseplants that will stay alive in spite of me? lol


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
all your blogs are so great! i wish i could do one! lol. so do any of you not have a yard? i would really love to grow some of our food next spring but we are i an apt. would i be able to do that?

oo and any suggestions for houseplants that will stay alive in spite of me? lol

We are in a townhouse, so our yard is a community yard and maintained by the condo complex. Last year I had two tomato plants by my front door in pots (I just stuck the pots right into the landscaping







) but I never watered them, and guess what, they died







. Next spring I may either just build a raised bed in the yard and if they have a problem with it they can let me know, or I may try to do an extensive container garden on my miniscule back porch. As for houseplants that you can't kill, I have this same problem. Right now I have two pathos plants (keep them high because they're poisenus if eaten) one zizi plant and an aloe plant. All of these go months between waterings. Although if you water more often they grow better. My pathos plants will start looking very sad and wilty if I forget to water them, but then I give them a good drink and they perk right back up. I think philodendren are similar, and also hard to kill.


----------



## alison_in_oh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cativari* 
I'm new to this thread but I think I might belong here...if I get get more orgainized and motivated. Those 2 areas have always been issues for me. I start out great with a new routine or anything and it always falls short and doesn't last long. I try but it doesn't usually stick very long, but it's always been like that.

Same here, but each time I try again, a little more sticks.







I'm realizing in my adult life that anything worth doing is worth practicing, and trying again when you don't get it right the first time! I feel like I'm starting to identify as a homemaker because I think it's *worth* doing well, gaining traditional skills slowly over time, getting better at it -- not necessarily because I'm good at it already.









Admittedly, this last time trying to get organized and get a household routine flowing (after 8 years of being interested in the domestic arts and 2 years of doing it full-time as a SAHM!) really seems to be sticking, so I'm thrilled.


----------



## 1littlebit

lol our yard is a community one to.. its actually incredibly beautiful.. it has fountains and everything.. but i can't grow anything there.. i think they might get upset at me messing up their landscaping lol. we are on the third floor so all we have is a balcony.. i really want to try container gardening but i tried growing a tomato plant last year at my old apt and we got one tomato and it never really ripened!

thanks for the houseplant suggestions.. i think i am going to get an aloe plant!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
thanks for the houseplant suggestions.. i think i am going to get an aloe plant!

No problem! I wish I didn't kill plants, but well, it is what it is. I







my aloe plant though. It's pretty, difficult to kill, and has wonderfull medicinal qualities. If only everything in our lives could multitask so well.


----------



## 1littlebit

isnt that the truth lol. so do any of you have days where you feel like you can't get anything done? sometimes with ds it seems like i am with him all day.. and then do nothing.. how do i do both?


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
isnt that the truth lol. so do any of you have days where you feel like you can't get anything done? sometimes with ds it seems like i am with him all day.. and then do nothing.. how do i do both?

Well, I've been blessed with two boys that entertain themselves very well. They play together, and they play seperatly side by side. I sometimes help with suggestions for things to do or facilitate a space to color/paint/playdough but I spend very little time "playing" with them or directly entertaining them. On weeks like this when one is under the weather and needs extra cuddles, it does feel like I don't get much done. But I have some easy go-to meals that cook up quickly, and I don't try to do much crafting or baking on high needs days. If I can just maintain I feel like I did pretty good. Making sure the house is tidy before I go to bed helps a lot for days like that, because you're not starting out behind. The whole house keeping thing is still very new to me. For the past three years my tolerance for clutter has been very high, and DH (love him) who would rather a neater place, just kind of adapted to my house keeping standards. Now that I've been trying to step it up a notch, he's been laughing at me because now he has to clean again. Even on non-high need days, it's really about priorities. I find that I can usualy accomplish two major tasks in one day. And the first one is always "Watch Kids". Other than that I can either cook, clean, or sew. If I have a cooking day I may bake 4 loaves of bread and a chicken for dinner, but very little cleaning gets done. If I have a sewing day I'll probably just throw a few things in a pot for soup and call it dinner. I'm not motivated to have cleaning days very often, and I've been better at keeping up so I don't need to do major overhauls very often (like for the past two week. I told you I was pretty new to the whole housework thing ). I hope that helps. Sorry for the novel. And I hope I don't come across preachy, because I'm really just learning all this too, but this is what has been working for me recently.


----------



## SharonAnne

How old is your DS? When DD1 was littler, it was harder to get anything done; she wouldn't entertain herself for a second.







DH was fantastic and he actually did most of the housework when she was a baby, because she ONLY wanted me, and there are just some things you can't do with a baby in a sling. It was a hard time for me, because DH didn't do things the same way I did and I had to keep telling myself that there's no "right" or "wrong" as long as stuff gets done.









Now, DD1 is 3.5 and DD2 is almost a year. DD1 is pretty good at entertaining both herself and her sister for short stretches, so it's easier to get things done that way. And if DD1 is having a day where she just needs to be with me (which happens pretty often, I think it's a product of me WOH), she's old enough to help with some stuff. And she loves to help.







Again, I find myself having to repeat, "It doesn't have to be perfect" over and over in my head, though







: Three year olds are not at all good at folding clothes







:


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
isnt that the truth lol. so do any of you have days where you feel like you can't get anything done? sometimes with ds it seems like i am with him all day.. and then do nothing.. how do i do both?

I have those days too, where sometimes I feel nothing gets done. For me, I can't do any serious cooking, baking, sewing, or crafting unless the house is clean. So I always have to clean first. But of course, dd comes even before that. My dd is 27 months and is pretty good at entertaining herself. I try to enlist her 'help' is she wants to be involved with what I'm doing.

For example, if I'm mixing ingredients for baking I'll stand her up next to the counter where I'm working on a dining chair ( a sturdy one







) and let her 'help'. I give her own bowl and a wooden spoon and she stirs. Sometimes I just let her stir the big bowl. Or I put a couple tablespoons of water in her 'kitchen' bowl and let her 'cook' with me.

I try to set her up with a project before I start something big so she doesn't distract me. I'll get out her blocks and set them in the middle of the room where I am for example, or put in a favorite video. Or something like that.

I definintely do have days where nothing gets done besides tending to her needs (changing diapers, feeding, reading to her, hugging, and brushing her hair) and the very basic chores (making beds, clearing out sink), cooking basic food, & taking care of the dog. I get migraines so this happens more than I'd like it to. If I'm having a bad day or she is, this is basically what we do. Just the basic stuff.

Other days, I usually just pick one BIG project (like today it was to make the Christmas Gift Hot Cocoa Mix and assemble it into baggies and canisters, and then write out the directions onto cute little cards). If we are going out, I may not do a large project at all, just minor housekeeping. Like picking up toys, making beds, doing laundry, dishes, etc.)

I am trying the whole "clean as you go" routine and see if that cuts down on the major overhauling the bathroom type cleaning. My theory is to avoid crisis management, which was how I had been previously doing housework. You know, wait till the toilet is pretty nasty before you clean it.









Well, I guess I also answered the Christmas Gift question. I made Hot Cocoa Mix, put into cute little christmas baggies, tied off, put baggies into holiday canisters from Michael's and then on red cardstock (that I zigzag cut the edges-I don't know what this is called







) I wrote the directions in green sparkly gel pen ink. All adults in my family, neighbors, and friends are receiving this. Children get gifts. I bought my daughter, niece and nephew wooden puzzles toys from Imagiplay. For my other nephew, I was trying to get some clothes for him since he needs it. Still need to get more.

My dh and I use our points from our credit card to buy each other gift cards. That way we don't actually spend any money on each other! We got Amazon cards this year, mostly for cd's and books. My biggie gift this year was Victoria's Secret jammies and jeans from there as well (low five flare, baby!). And he surprised me with a jogging stroller too







His version of a surprise is to go online and ask me to pick out a jogging stroller if I could have one








I know, we are dorks and do not understand what surprise is supposed to be!

OMG, this is a novel, I'll go now, Spinach Lasagna is almost done!


----------



## 1littlebit

lol he's 10 months old and hasn't sat still since he learned to wiggle lol. and he's into everything. if he's in the kitchen he's either opening cabinets or tipping over the trash can lol


----------



## holyhelianthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
all your blogs are so great! i wish i could do one! lol. so do any of you not have a yard? i would really love to grow some of our food next spring but we are i an apt. would i be able to do that?

oo and any suggestions for houseplants that will stay alive in spite of me? lol

I answered this in my head this morning and forgot to actually post it









Get a pen and paper because I am going to tell you the 3 most important words for people like you and me- *self watering containers*.

Seriously.

I kill plants when I water them. I kill plants when I look at them. I have a brown thumb (thankfully I married a man with a thumb so green it's emerald but that doesn't help the plants when I go to water them). Since we have gotten self watering containers we have been able to maintain 3 house plants and have even taken trimmings from 2 of those to create 3 more plants (2 still in water and one planted and doing great).

HTH!







:


----------



## gromero

Well, since everyone is posting their blog, I will share mine too, lol....

http://ginascloset.wordpress.com/

I usually post about my kids, our life, general stuff.


----------



## alison_in_oh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
lol he's 10 months old and hasn't sat still since he learned to wiggle lol. and he's into everything. if he's in the kitchen he's either opening cabinets or tipping over the trash can lol

Oi, that was a tough phase for me, newly mobile and into everything. Things started getting easier around 18 months when he got interested in joining in whatever I was doing.









Oh, and I have a bunch of pothos (invincible plants!) and a dracaena (not so happy with being cat-nibbled) and a jade plant (goes forever between waterings.) On my chore calendar I have a designated color for houseplant watering, so I can tell at a glance if it's been WAY TOO LONG since I watered. LOL.


----------



## holyhelianthus

Oh my gosh Gina I like so love you right now! Through your blog I found "Cultivating Home" and I am so in love with it. Thanks much!


----------



## gromero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Oh my gosh Gina I like so love you right now! Through your blog I found "Cultivating Home" and I am so in love with it. Thanks much!










I so forgot about her blog....I love it too!!! Glad you found it!!


----------



## apmom

Just subbing so I can read all this great info when I have more time!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Okay I'm trying to catch up here. I've been really super tired the last few days and going to bed way early.
I have to back track a little bit.

I do NOT iron. I hate ironing with a passion. I suck at ironing. I'd just rather let things be wrinkly. But I must by stuff that doesn't wrinkle much b/c we don't seem to have a problem with it.

I tried to look back and see who it was the has talked about wanting to wake up early ahead of the family but couldn't find it so forgive me. I just wanted to say that I LOVE being the first to get up. I love having some coffee and getting on line and having total peace and quiet. I so get why you want to do this. However, my kids get up at 5:30 themselves, so there just isn't any chance to get up before them







I wish. I think I would do it too. I am in a better mood and my day starts better when I have a few minutes to myself first. Instead I usually wake up to whining from my almost three year old.







: But such is life and we get through it.

I have been glad to read what y'all have been saying about how your days go and how much or what you get done each day. I am right there with all of you. Each day is so different. And there are absolutely days I don't get anything done. Before I had kids I got into this mode of superclean the house one a week. All of it. (Small house, but did take me a few hours). It was nice to do it all at once. But there is no way to do that with the kids. Now I am in the mode to keep things tidy and somewhat clean as I go along. I vaccum once a week, but sweep a million times a day!! I try to clean the bathrooms once a week, but honestl I fall short sometimes. The kitchen is forever being cleaned as we all know. I do a lot of laundry all the time as we are an all cloth household 100%. I am constantly picking up and putting away as the day goes on. I rarely have empty hands. I learned this trick once I had my second child. There is no time like the present to put something away. I will tell you I really suck at mopping. I don't do it a lot.







I do clean my floors, but it's more like chunks of it at a time or spot cleaning. One of my homecleaning duties I am trying to improve on it mopping. To help myself I am going to get a clorox swiffer thing (don't know what it's called but it's like the swiffer wet jet); make cloth pads for it and USE IT! I think Mops are nasty and annoying and getting down on my hands and knees is really no fun.

I know this is getting long, but this is my only chance...

As far as Xmas goes I am totally organized this year and quite honestly impressed with myself.








I have gotten everything done so smoothly and in perfect time that I have not felt any stress which is my goal on top of getting it done. Every year the holiday stresses me b/c I do a lot....baking, making presents, hosting etc. And every year I get better at doing it while enjoying it instead of freaking out about it. I am not hosting at my house this year, but I have made tons of gifts. I have a huge 5 dozen cookie swap to do coming up, which is daunting seeing as how I've never makde 5 dozen of anything!! I am hosting a small holiday playdate at my house. I was trying to find a cute, simple festive activity for the three year olds. I saw a cute idea to take popcorn balls and have them decorated like round tree ornaments. But they are supposed to be eaten, no hung. Any other suggestions are welcome.
One thing I'm really trying to figure out is what to make Xmas morning at my house. I want to start a tradition. something that everyone looks forward to that is made always Xmas morning. Any thoughts? What do you make?

And actually I'd love to hear any traditions y'all have surrounding the holidays. Our children are 3 and 14 months so we are just trying to figure this out. So far we love to drive and look at lights. We have several towns to go to that have special Xmas festivities. Decorating the tree of course.
We always go to mils Xmas eve, and Fils Xmas day sometime. It's so fun to figure out traditions. It makes me very







:

Well I shall end this. Thank you for reading it all if you did. Sorry it's so long, only chance I've had to write this past couple of days!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I had something else to add









One thing I did this year that I always knew I wanted to do and that I feel is traditional is to make my families Xmas stockings. I got it done this year and am so happy that I made them. I don't know why but it just makes them feel extra special to me and I hope they last forever. I felted sweaters I picked up from good will. Then I used some white fleece for the cuff and added decorations.
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2252.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2263.jpg
Excuse the very plain, only partially decorated tree...we have a 14 month old this year!









A few years back I made our families advent calendar that is a tradition that I love. Everyday you pull an ornament to hang on the tree. The day of Christmas is a star.
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2229.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j5...t/IMG_2232.jpg


----------



## Cativari

How do you ladies do it with small kids? I have 2 little kids both high needs. A 11.5 month old and a 2.5 year old. Niether of them nap regularly and even when one naps the other usually doesn't. The only time I can get them both done is when we all lay down for a family nap but that happens very rarely. Night time sleep is about the same I'm up 2-6 times a night between the 2 of them.

So getting things done during naps isn't possible. And when they're awake one or both are needing something.

DD (2.5) does help pick up so I can keep the mess in line and most of the time we're fairly organized. The trouble comes when I try to do something like learning a new skill or reading a book for myself, they don't seem to like it when I do something for me. They are read to and interacted with a lot so I'm not concerned about the amount of mommy time they get.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

*Cativari*-I do not have high needs children, so that is the first thing. They do go through periods with each age that at times makes it more difficult then other times to get things done. Also my children go to bed very early. They go to bed at 6:30PM. My three year old has done this literally since the day he was born (of course with waking up in the night as a baby). But he has been on that schedule his whole life. We don't force it. We have tried to push it back a little bit later, since he's older now but usually the latest is still only 7 or 7:30. I did purposely try to get my youngest on the same schedule though so they would both be in bed and my dh and I would have that time at night. And it has worked. But remember, my children get up at 5:30 in the morning as well. So we get good on one end, but pay for it on the other. But that is fine with us. We like our schedule the way it is for now. But early to bed means time in the evening. I do not clean in the evenings. But I do craft quite often. As far as cleaning and cookie extensively I just let the kids do it along with me or they amuse themselves. I dont' know if they are predisposed to this or just over time they figured it out, but in our house it seems to happen naturally.


----------



## alison_in_oh

It's similar here. Once my son got to be about 18 months, he A) started going to bed reliably at about 7:30-8 and staying asleep at least until the wee hours of the morning; and B) was eager to participate in whatever I was doing. So although I can't do much when he naps (our house is set up so every sound telegraphs into the bedrooms!) I am learning to be productive while he's awake (just accepting that things will take twice as long with toddler help!), as well as working both my evening routine and "me" time into the time after he goes to bed.

I fully expect everything to change when #2 arrives, and perhaps even for it to take another 18 months to fall into a routine!


----------



## SharonAnne

OMG I found these aprons on amazon and couldn't wait to get here to post the link. I LOVE the Josephine style! (Completely coincidental that my DD1's name is Josephine, I swear







: )

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&sear...essie%20Steele


----------



## LeighB

Ooo, I adore those aprons! And I am soooo not an apron kind of girl.


----------



## Carlyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
No problem! I







my aloe plant though. It's pretty, difficult to kill, and has wonderfull medicinal qualities. If only everything in our lives could multitask so well.

An aloe plant by the kitchen sink is a necessity, for a drying rack for the plastic bags you wash and reuse! Mine also holds my little scrubby things for the pots and veggies, and the drips from those water it, too!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlyn* 
An aloe plant by the kitchen sink is a necessity, for a drying rack for the plastic bags you wash and reuse! Mine also holds my little scrubby things for the pots and veggies, and the drips from those water it, too!

That is one multi-tasking plant! Some day when I have a kitchen with more than 18 inches of counter space (quite literaly) I too will have one in my kitchen. Plants in the kitchen sounds really nice.

On a completely different note, tomorrow I'm going to sauce and can about 30 lbs of apples. One of the local orchards still had Gold Rush apples in storage, so I got 20 lbs, and my grocery had a 10lb/$10 sale so I got another 10 lbs of golden delicious to add to it. Yum!


----------



## gromero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
One thing I'm really trying to figure out is what to make Xmas morning at my house. I want to start a tradition. something that everyone looks forward to that is made always Xmas morning. Any thoughts? What do you make?

And actually I'd love to hear any traditions y'all have surrounding the holidays.

For xmas morning, I make homemade cinnamon rolls, with orange juice or milk. We get up, open our presents, eat, get dressed and leave to go see family. I would love to be able to do a big breakfast set up, but we just don't have the time to sit down and eat, we need to be out our doors by 10am. I make cinnamon rolls the night before, put them in the fridge and pop them in the oven while the kids are opening gifts. The kids looooove it and it makes the house smell so yummy.

For other traditions we have, we go see the lights as well. We also read a story each night that is christmas-ey. We do the usual baking of cookies, breads, etc. We donate to the Ronald McDonald house, and only twice in the past have we been able to cook meals for them around xmas time.......I don't think the kids really remember it, but next year I would like to do that again.

I loooooooove this time of year!!!







:







:


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Hmm... I hadn't thought about Christmas morning breakfast yet. It would be fun to start a tradition now. I was just thinking about a breakfast cassarole (with bread, eggs, sausage, cheese) that could be put together the night before and popped in the oven in the morning to cook while opening presents, but cinnamon rolls sound really good too. I think my mom usuallly did cinnamon rolls, but the store bought kind.


----------



## Pinoikoi

We have home made waffles and fruit for breakfast on Christmas.. well, last year we went to my mothers for Christmas because we were moving and I didn't even put the tree up last year.. She went all out for breakfast, though.. this year it is at our house!


----------



## Jenivere

So I wrote a long post to this thread a few days ago but it was eaten when I hit Post Reply and I was to annoyed to re write it.

I'm a SAHM and I love learning about traditional homemaking skills. I have basic sewing, crochet and knitting skills. I enjoy canning, cooking and baking from scratch. We kept a garden this year and plan to double it next summer. We will be switching back to cloth diapers with this baby.

A skill I really want to learn is making rag rugs; I want rag rug making supplies and patterns for Christmas. We switched our kitchen to hardwood floors and I want something warm to stand on when cooking and washing dishes.

Lots of great apron patterns here. http://www.amazon.com/Boxes-Katje-Ca.../dp/0374309221 I want to make this. http://www.sewthankful.com/IndygoJun...onPattern.html


----------



## Jenivere

I also want to learn how to do a Bohemian Braid. http://www.sandpoint.net/~rafter4/bohbrd.htm


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Hello all the new ladies! Welcome.









Christmas morning I'm thinking about making overnight french toast with fruit. I agree about doing things that are made the night before and popped in the oven that morning. Maybe a quiche too. Cinnamon rolls always sound good though. I'm impressed about the homemade ones. I've only made them one time and it was def. a lot of work. But it was worth it.







:

*JENIVERE*- I also plan to make rag rugs this year. I do not have time to get started on them yet. But after the holidays, that and quilting are on my list!


----------



## Jenivere

I have a recipe for cinnamon rolls in my America's Test Kitchen cookbook that is simple and not time consuming. My family loves it too. I think for Christmas I'll make up a breakfast casserole the night before. We'll probably have that and toast and oj or maybe some cinnamon rolls. Perhaps after the holidays I can work on a rag rug. I'll be in my last month of pregnancy and I know I won't feel up to doing anything real physical so that sounds good.


----------



## Shenjall

I found a recipe before that involved putting oatmeal, apples, and cinnamon and other things I dont remember into a crockpot the nite before..... I have to find it, I think I'd like to make that this Christmas morning. We usually do a casserole with...everything.... from the previous nites big dinner so a good wholesome breakfast would be a nice change...


----------



## daekini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shenjall* 
I found a recipe before that involved putting oatmeal, apples, and cinnamon and other things I dont remember into a crockpot the nite before..... I have to find it, I think I'd like to make that this Christmas morning. We usually do a casserole with...everything.... from the previous nites big dinner so a good wholesome breakfast would be a nice change...

I would test this out before doing it on Xmas eve - my crockpot is a bit on the hot side and it turned out... well, horrible!









I'm finding this thread fascinating, my family was of an Amish derivative, I'm pretty modern and new-fangled myself... however, I am skilled at homemaking as a result of early exposure to baking ones' own bread, growing and putting up food, raising yard animals, making clothes.

People are often shocked when they realize how much of my kids' things (clothes and dolls) are from my own hands. It's thrilling to me, to be able to straddle the divide between being edgy/modern/eclectic and homespun/simple.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I just bought a basket made from an Amish family in Ohio. I turned my MIL onto them as well and she bought several baskets!

That is really neat that you have that in your history!


----------



## Carlyn

I also always make cinnamon buns for Christmas breakfast. I prepare them the night before, and then pop them in the oven in the morning. We drink orange juice in wine glasses and set the table pretty with our advent candles burning. My mom always did the same thing, and my husband was quite happy for me to keep up the tradition! We always make the cinnamon buns into the shape of a Christmas tree or a candy cane.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini* 
It's thrilling to me, to be able to straddle the divide between being edgy/modern/eclectic and homespun/simple.

This is exactly what I'm striving for. It's nice to be among people who "get it"







:


----------



## MamaPam

I've been following this thread for awhile, but not sure if I've ever posted. I'm a stay at home mom of three and soon to be four little ones. Since we're home most of the time, I find it somewhat harder to keep up with things since we're always here doing something nothing stays done. I know part of that is just the stage we're in with the age of our kiddos etc. I enjoy what little time I can find to craft. Its very relaxing and enjoy having home made things in my home. Right now I've been working on hand embroidering onesies since we found out this baby is a boy.

We're getting ready to move (at least that's how things are look) and will be traveling to spend Christmas with family, so I don't have any decorations up. It feels strange, but everything will be done at my parents for the kids to enjoy. My mom made cinnamon rolls Christmas morning too, but I'm allergic now. I love the idea of doing a breakfast casserole since it can be made the night before. Putting orange juice out in fancy glasses, also sounds like a fun tradition to start.


----------



## jackson'smama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
I am hosting a small holiday playdate at my house. I was trying to find a cute, simple festive activity for the three year olds. I saw a cute idea to take popcorn balls and have them decorated like round tree ornaments. But they are supposed to be eaten, no hung. Any other suggestions are welcome.

we did salt dough ornaments last year (3 year olds) and this year. last year we baked them and then painted. i recommend dividing the dough and using food coloring to dye each chunk the color you want. then let the kids smush and roll and cutout with cookie cutters whatever they want. we did trees, stars, gingerbread men and twisted red and white for candy canes. then just did some "free form" ornaments that were totally ds's design. also did some hand impressions. prick a hole in the top for your hanger and bake them about 20 minutes or so. look GREAT on our tree and make great gifts for the grandparents as well!

i'll introduce myself. i'm a sahm to two small boys ages 4 and 17 mos. there isn't enough time in the day to do everything i want to do, but i can garden, can, and sew and i love to decorate. i'd love to learn some new skills in crafting but i can't seem to find the time to do it!
i love to clean, but i can't do it as much as i'd like. fortunately, my 4 year old loves to "organize", so he helps alot and seems to enjoy it.
we live in a 230 year old log house on 4 acres with a large garden and several fruit trees. we're working on the chicken coop. the setting just makes it perfect for me to have the aspirations of all the things you all are discussing. it feels like i'm supposed to be donning an apron and baking something or i just wouldn't fit in in this house!

nice to meet you all!


----------



## Shenjall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini* 
I would test this out before doing it on Xmas eve - my crockpot is a bit on the hot side and it turned out... well, horrible!









I.


Great suggestion! Thank You!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Great idea on the salt dough ornaments...Thanks!!
What kind of paint did you use on them btw?


----------



## SharonAnne

Thanks for bringing up salt dough ornaments! My mom did them one year with me and my best friend.... we had so much fun! This was well over 20 years ago and my friend still has hers and still remembers making them with us.







What a fun memory.

I'm almost done with DD1's winter ensemble. I crocheted her a pair of mittens, I'm in the middle of the scarf and I'll do the hat next. I usually bring knitting/crocheting to work with me and work on it during the downtime (I do get quite a bit of downtime during the holiday season







), but I keep forgetting to put it back in my bag. Grumble grumble


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I've decided I'm going to do cinnamon dough ornaments as the project for the party. Thanks for the help. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## MamaPam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
I've decided I'm going to do cinnamon dough ornaments as the project for the party. Thanks for the help. I'm looking forward to this.

Those should turn out very well and the kids will have fun. We did a Christmas party with a group of kids last year. I hosted, but someone else took care of the craft. The bought this lace up stocking activity from Oriental Trading. It sounded good, but even the oldest kids couldn't do it by themselves, because the material made it very hard to do.


----------



## CrunchyDoula

I was just curious of what all of the Traditional Homemaking skills would encompass? Please feel free to add to the list!

Cooking
Cleaning
Laundering
Sewing
Baking
Knitting/Crocheting
Canning
Children Rearing
Grocery Shopping

What else?


----------



## Tangled Hill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crunchy Doula* 
I was just curious of what all of the Traditional Homemaking skills would encompass? Please feel free to add to the list!

Cooking
Cleaning
Laundering
Sewing
Baking
Knitting/Crocheting
Canning
Children Rearing
Grocery Shopping

What else?

You know, I just add all the other "home" things, too - homeschooling, homebirthing, home-churching, etc.

I'd also think that any sort of handicraft would fall into traditional homemaking - embroidery, lacework, toy making, candle or soap making, that sort of thing.

Gardening, of course. As well as more homestead-type things like raising animals and cooking on a wood stove.

Anything the neighbors/friends/extended family look at you cross-eyed for doing the "hard way."


----------



## Pinoikoi

doily making..

btw: WHAT are doilies for?


----------



## MamaPam

I know many of you have been talking about aprons and thought you might interested in this Apron in an Hour Tutorial. It looks easy enough that even I could do it.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskanteach* 
doily making..

btw: WHAT are doilies for?

I have actually crocheted two doilies. They were way fun to do, but took forever. I think they serve the same purpose as a table runner or lacy endtable cloth. I have one on a short bookshelf with candles on it, and the other goes in the center of the kitchen table with a vase of flowers on it. The bookshelf one is about 12" diameter, and the table one maybe 20". I'll get pics if you're interested. And yes, I felt very "susie homemakere" while I was crocheting them


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Hmm... re-reading that I hope I didn't come across as snarky. I was really just answering the question.







I think they used to be one of those thing girls did to show off their skills. I did them because I love pretty things


----------



## Pinoikoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Hmm... re-reading that I hope I didn't come across as snarky. I was really just answering the question.







I think they used to be one of those thing girls did to show off their skills. I did them because I love pretty things









Nope, not snarky at all.. My grandmother had them in her house on the chairs on the arms of the chairs on end tables.. I figured she didn't like the things she was covering up with them or something.. She wanted her chairs to match her tables? When I was older I thought maybe they were used to avoid dusting, like she throws them in the washer once a week to avoid dusting the tables, but I never really knew..

If you want to crochet me doilies- feel free.. I am sure I can find someplace to put them, but personally not my cup of tea.


----------



## SharonAnne

You know, I used to hate doilies, but I can definitely see some uses. Like the previous poster mentioned, throw them in the washer once a week and cut down on your dusting. And when DD2 spills DD1's orange juice, we've got an instant towel!







:

I'd have to find some very specific designs, though, for them to match in my living room and not look too "fussy".

Along the same vein...anyone ever do filet crochet? If you can crochet it is SUPER easy, although it looks hard and very impressive. I made one for my inlaws one Christmas that was our last name, and I thought my MIL was going to explode when she saw it. I should make one for myself, huh?


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
This is exactly what I'm striving for. It's nice to be among people who "get it"







:

Yes I agree. I love to be so traditional, yet I am absolutely my own person and modern and edgy. I'm the June Cleaver with the lip piercing and the tattoo smack dab in the middle of her chest that you can pretty much see in any shirt or dress.








I LOVE breaking stereotypes down as well. It's onne of my favorite things to do in fact. When other Moms first meet me, I'm pretty sure they are not assuming I'm at home cooking from scratch and really really into setting a beautiful holiday table, and Def. NOT crocheting!!








But that is me. All the while the next day going to get some new ink.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

Sharon Anne, I've done filet crochet and I find it mind-numbingly boring. One of these days I'll do one with our last name and probably some Irish crochet motifs around the edges, but for the most part ugh; double crochet and chains over and over and over and over again, while having to actually pay attention?!?! Not my idea of fun.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

It's becoming clear to me that I need an apron, and I could so use some advice. Ideally, I'll be making it because then I can use my love of crazy batiks, but I want something that I won't care too bad if I get bacon grease or spaghetti sauce on it.

So, anyone know a good way to get out bacon grease?

Also, know any good tutorials for a full apron? The 1/2 apron shown above was cute, but I need something that covers a large chunk of my shirt.


----------



## captain crunchy

Still looking for my perfect apron too --- people look at me like I have 4 heads when they ask me what I've asked of dh for Christmas and I tell them, an apron -- I've even had a couple of people laugh and I am like, no I am totally serious.









I love the idea of sewing and I think I could be good at it but I don't have a sewing machine yet and well -- I am a larger lady so that would be a heck of a lot of hand-sewing







and I want a beautiful apron. I don't care if it gets stained per se -- I like to use my nice things rather than keep them away, but I want it to be beautiful and not cost a fortune!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
Yes I agree. I love to be so traditional, yet I am absolutely my own person and modern and edgy. I'm the June Cleaver with the lip piercing and the tattoo smack dab in the middle of her chest that you can pretty much see in any shirt or dress.








I LOVE breaking stereotypes down as well. It's onne of my favorite things to do in fact. When other Moms first meet me, I'm pretty sure they are not assuming I'm at home cooking from scratch and really really into setting a beautiful holiday table, and Def. NOT crocheting!!








But that is me. All the while the next day going to get some new ink.









Slightly OT, but I just wanted to share, my DH is getting me a tatoo for christmas. I already have one on my hip, and I've wanted another one forever. This is the picture I'm getting on my upper back. The artist is a friend of mine, and I love this image so much.

Now back to your regularly scheduled home making discussion...


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

So I think we're going to try to do a gingerbread house this year, out of real gingerbread and everything. I may make a second one out of grahm crackers for my 3yo to decorate, I'm not sure I want his "help" on the big one







Has anyone done these before? I'm excited, they look like so much fun!


----------



## jackson'smama

re: doilies. if you have them small enough (and white), they make cute "snowflakes" for the Christmas tree!


----------



## jackson'smama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
So I think we're going to try to do a gingerbread house this year, out of real gingerbread and everything. I may make a second one out of grahm crackers for my 3yo to decorate, I'm not sure I want his "help" on the big one







Has anyone done these before? I'm excited, they look like so much fun!


never from "scratch" - the kit i bought was hard enough! i did let my just-turned-four-year-old ds help me. this was day one of our advent calendar activities. he LOVED it. i mean LOVED it! it is a little goopy looking b/c we did it in our dining room where the wood stove is and it was about 80 degrees in there. i stuck it in the freezer to set when we were finished and now it's on our mantle (had to be in a cooler spot inaccessible to our scavenging dog!).
bag over head: i bought the 9.00 kit at walmart. i had to cut the icing bag a little bigger hole so ds could squeeze the icing out. that made the piping a little thick and goopy rather than thin and precise. but i love that he did it (he put on all the candies). and i'm gonna try to find some kind of spray shellac or something so that i can keep it.
good luck!


----------



## marimara

Hello everyone!

I wanted to mention since ya'll were talking about being non-traditional while at the same time being traditonal, blowing people's perceptions, and what not-I'll add that I too have many tattoos (well not that many, 3). I have one on my arm which is quite visible in the summer since it's so hot here. In many other ways, I'm not what most would look at and think "oh she's into crocheting, or baking bread, or sewing cloth diapers!". The other thing is, I'm not extravagant or even eclectic in my dressing. I kinda wear just normal clothes. Nothing that screams "I'm different". I'm also an artist so that throws the balance off too. People are always shocked when they get to know me, because I am such a mix of all things. I have had so many different types of jobs that I'm kinda Jill of all trades. I'm a sort of granoll-y artistic intellectual.







My ancestry is quite mixed too, with a combo of Native American, Asian, Celtic and European. That and then I married an Italian guy with an Italian last name so that really throws people!

So for everyone's viewing pleasure, I will post pics of my now finished Home Management Binder. I pretty much like it as is, but am having a hard time with the Dry Erase markers staying put on the page after I close the book. Anyone have any tips in that department? I chose a bird theme, because I am loving birds right now







Oh and I threw in a few Zen quotes to keep my motivated! Let's hope that works









I also threw in a photo of my latest crocheting adventure. A beanie hat for my niece. I am doing it in silky acrylic even though *I* prefer to work in wool or natural threads. I had leftover acrylic from a hat I made for a friend who is wool sensitive so I thought I use it up. I saw some pps talking about how mind-numbing crocheting is







I actually find it so calming. My brain is frequently on overdrive so I like the stillness of the repetitiveness.









So here is the linkie:http://www.flickr.com/photos/tvena/s...7611210390189/


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Slightly OT, but I just wanted to share, my DH is getting me a tatoo for christmas. I already have one on my hip, and I've wanted another one forever. This is the picture I'm getting on my upper back. The artist is a friend of mine, and I love this image so much.

Now back to your regularly scheduled home making discussion...

Oh wow, that is such a beautiful picture. That will make such a nice tattoo! I'm jealous.


----------



## SharonAnne

Tumblingstar, that's why some of the pages in my HMB aren't in sheet protectors. Like, my menu planning sheet for the month, is just plain paper, so I can write on it easily, and not have to worry about closing the book.

But, leave it open for a few minutes, even blow on the ink tomake sure it's dry, and you shouldn't have too much of an issue


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

*Tumbling-*Great job on the notebook. Thanks to y'all I have decided to do one too even though I'm still not sure I'm at a place where I need one! LOL I saw the cutest notebooks the other day. But it will have to wait until the new year I still have too much to do this month.
Please keep us updated on how it's working for you. Also, would you mind giving a breakdown of your sections..(even though I could pretty much see them in the pictures). I'm constantly taking notes.

Also, I have not done a hat yet, but need to for a friend. I really need to figure out how to crochet in a circle. I have not mastered that one yet. I'm very new to crocheting. I've only done it for a few months.


----------



## quelindo

Tumblingstar, I LOVE your binder! I have one but it's not pretty. Once a year or so I revise it, so maybe I'll tinker with it soon.


----------



## quelindo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
we live in a 230 year old log house on 4 acres with a large garden and several fruit trees. we're working on the chicken coop.

You're living in my fantasy house! I live in an older suburb of a major city with a tiny, tiny lot. I like my community for a lot of reasons, but there's not really enough room to plant trees and have a huge garden, and chickens are not allowed. I really feel like I have two sides -- the part of me that likes being close to a city, and the part of me that could totally do the Laura Ingalls Wilder thing.


----------



## quelindo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenivere* 
I also want to learn how to do a Bohemian Braid. http://www.sandpoint.net/~rafter4/bohbrd.htm

They have Swedish and Bohemian techniques on that page, and I'm both (1/4 of each)...that's so cool. I really wish my grandparents had not died before I was born or when I was too young to remember them.


----------



## SharonAnne

I'm thinking a rag rug would be awsome in my kitchen. I guess you just collect old t-shirts and stuff like that?


----------



## Jenivere

Oh yeah, old t-shirts is what I plan to try my hand at first and If that works out I'd like to make a sturdier one out of old wool blankets etc.


----------



## SharonAnne

Jen, keep me posted on how it goes; I'm really interested.









I'm going to ask DH to get me that apron I posted the other day for Christmas. I WAS going to tell him not to get me anything, and not to expect anything in return, because we're having money woes, but I really, really want that apron.







:


----------



## Tangled Hill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
So here is the linkie:http://www.flickr.com/photos/tvena/s...7611210390189/

What a gorgeous HMB! I love all the different tree motifs!!


----------



## daekini

LOL, you ladies should have been at my son's preschool when, among a group of moms discussing bagged lunches, I brought up the fact that I make all our bread for the kids' sandwiches.









They were like







"people MAKE bread?????"


----------



## LeighB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini* 
LOL, you ladies should have been at my son's preschool when, among a group of moms discussing bagged lunches, I brought up the fact that I make all our bread for the kids' sandwiches.









They were like







"people MAKE bread?????"

Too funny! I've had that same response, people really are shocked.

So, I have an odd kinda question for you all. What do you wear, like just on a regular old day? I feel like I'm trying to keep this warm, inviting, clean house, and I run around in jeans and a ratty t-shirt.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
So, I have an odd kinda question for you all. What do you wear, like just on a regular old day? I feel like I'm trying to keep this warm, inviting, clean house, and I run around in jeans and a ratty t-shirt.

Mostly jeans and a fitted t, long sleeve shirt or sweater right now. When it's warmer often jeans and a nursing tank. I don't care if my boobs hang all out when were just at home. I'd like to wear more skirts, and I'm trying to. I think they're very pretty and make me feel very feminine. But I really only wear skirts a few times a month. Maybe I'll look for more next time I'm thrift shopping.

I guess I try to look clean, but I don't go out of my way to be overly stylish unless I'm dressing up for something specific.


----------



## hippie_mommy

I'm totally loving this thread









I homeschool my three kids, and I really love practicing all of these traditional skills. I do most of the stuff listed in this thread. I cook from scratch, manage the house, crochet, knit, sew, garden, bake bread, can, etc. I posted pics of my home management binder a while back (almost 3 years ago.) Its funny to see what I was writing about then... Anyways, here's that old post - http://www.hippiemommy.com/2006/01/0...s-resolutions/

I also made an apron a few months ago. I bought some Amy Butler fat quarters and followed a pattern I found online. Let me find the post where I put a pic up - http://www.hippiemommy.com/2008/08/01/my-new-apron/

Thanks again for this thread! Its so encouraging to see so many like-minded mamas.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

In the winter I wear jeans mostly. Actually a lot of times I don't get out of pjs and robe till midday. My boys nap early so there's not much need to get fully ready until noon or 1. A lot of times we are out very early in the morning, but sometimes I'm in pjs till noon...
In the summer, I wear a lot of dresses. I feel feminine, pretty and stylish in them. I like that they are a one item deal and they look cute without having to put anything together. Once upon a time I was stylish, not so much anymore.

Hippie-I love Amy Butler fabric! That's what I plan on making some aprons out of too..one day!


----------



## hippie_mommy

I really like wearing dresses, but they're often more difficult to nurse in... I wear a lot of skirts or jeans with layered tops (tanks and then long or short sleeves). I am also addicted to the mama-made Amy Butler fabric headbands that you can buy on Etsy. I have wayyy too many of them, lol. They are perfect for holding my hair back when I cook and clean, and they look so cute. If I'm not wearing one of the headbands in my hair, then I usually have some kind of a dyed silk scarf in there.

I feel better when I really get dressed for the day. Its hard on cold days like today, though, because I just want to put on my fuzzy robe and hide under the covers, lol.


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini* 
LOL, you ladies should have been at my son's preschool when, among a group of moms discussing bagged lunches, I brought up the fact that I make all our bread for the kids' sandwiches.









They were like







"people MAKE bread?????"

Speaking of homemade bread, who has a good recipe for a sandwich bread? I've tried to find one I like but they are all really crumbly!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
Too funny! I've had that same response, people really are shocked.

So, I have an odd kinda question for you all. What do you wear, like just on a regular old day? I feel like I'm trying to keep this warm, inviting, clean house, and I run around in jeans and a ratty t-shirt.

I can usually be found in my pj's till the afternoon, but I've been trying to change that. Once I get dressed it is usually yoga pants and a tee or jeans and a tee. If I'm cold I throw on a hoodie and slipper boots!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Mostly jeans and a fitted t, long sleeve shirt or sweater right now. When it's warmer often jeans and a nursing tank. I don't care if my boobs hang all out when were just at home. I'd like to wear more skirts, and I'm trying to. I think they're very pretty and make me feel very feminine. But I really only wear skirts a few times a month. Maybe I'll look for more next time I'm thrift shopping.

I guess I try to look clean, but I don't go out of my way to be overly stylish unless I'm dressing up for something specific.

I was reading a blog awhile back that talked about being more feminine in your day to day life by wearing more skirts and dresses and I'd really love to do that, problem is I only own one dress!! And none of my skirts fit me anymore!! Maybe I'll have to make some soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
In the winter I wear jeans mostly. Actually a lot of times I don't get out of pjs and robe till midday. My boys nap early so there's not much need to get fully ready until noon or 1. A lot of times we are out very early in the morning, but sometimes I'm in pjs till noon...
In the summer, I wear a lot of dresses. I feel feminine, pretty and stylish in them. I like that they are a one item deal and they look cute without having to put anything together. Once upon a time I was stylish, not so much anymore.

Hippie-I love Amy Butler fabric! That's what I plan on making some aprons out of too..one day!

I am the same way! PJ's till noon! I also want to wear more dresses...I need to make some!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
I really like wearing dresses, but they're often more difficult to nurse in... I wear a lot of skirts or jeans with layered tops (tanks and then long or short sleeves). I am also addicted to the mama-made Amy Butler fabric headbands that you can buy on Etsy. I have wayyy too many of them, lol. They are perfect for holding my hair back when I cook and clean, and they look so cute. If I'm not wearing one of the headbands in my hair, then I usually have some kind of a dyed silk scarf in there.

I feel better when I really get dressed for the day. Its hard on cold days like today, though, because I just want to put on my fuzzy robe and hide under the covers, lol.

I love homemade headbands! I'm really don't like my hair in my face when I'm cleaning and running around with the kids! I feel the same way when I'm able to get up and ready in the morning. It often leads to a more productive day.


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
I'm totally loving this thread









I homeschool my three kids, and I really love practicing all of these traditional skills. I do most of the stuff listed in this thread. I cook from scratch, manage the house, crochet, knit, sew, garden, bake bread, can, etc. I posted pics of my home management binder a while back (almost 3 years ago.) Its funny to see what I was writing about then... Anyways, here's that old post - http://www.hippiemommy.com/2006/01/0...s-resolutions/

I also made an apron a few months ago. I bought some Amy Butler fat quarters and followed a pattern I found online. Let me find the post where I put a pic up - http://www.hippiemommy.com/2008/08/01/my-new-apron/

Thanks again for this thread! Its so encouraging to see so many like-minded mamas.


Oh!!! I love your apron! Amy Butlers fabrics are some of my favorite!! I want to make a full length one! One of these days...


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Slightly OT, but I just wanted to share, my DH is getting me a tatoo for christmas. I already have one on my hip, and I've wanted another one forever. This is the picture I'm getting on my upper back. The artist is a friend of mine, and I love this image so much.

Now back to your regularly scheduled home making discussion...


That is such a beautiful piece!! I've always wanted to get a tattoo, but haven't known what to get and I don't just want something random. I has to have meaning.


----------



## SharonAnne

I'm not a hip, tattooed mama; although, I do love tats. Maybe someday. Like Jessica mentioned, I haven't found something that has enough meaning for me. But, I still doubt that when people look at me, they think "Ah, there's someone who just crocheted a hat, mittens and scarf for her daughter! And I bet she's got a loaf of bread in the oven!"







:

DH and I own a business, and, so, I mostly dress accordingly. Today, I'm in yoga pants and a tee shirt, because I have a sore throat and no meetings. So I'm just going to hide in my office and work on the computer, where no one can see me, anyway







So, I've got plenty of skirts, but not overly feminine ones, if that makes any sense. When I get home from work, the first thing I do, after kissing my babies, is pull on some yoga pants









On the weekends, I'm almost always in yoga pants, unless we're going somewhere and then I might put on jeans.







I guess I dress up so much during the week, that I just don't want to be bothered when I'm home.

That being said.... I really love to wear frilly feminine skirts/dresses. I have a swiss dot dress with yards and yards of tulle underneath it that I want to lose weight for.







But, I have to admit, I feel absolutely ridiculous cleaning my living room in a big poofy skirt


----------



## marimara

I wear a lot yoga pants too around the house. And if I go out in fall/winter it's usually in jeans and a cute top. In summer/spring, I like linen or cotton pants/capris and a tank ( I really love the ones with the built in bra







). I also have been loving the silk wrap skirts/dresses like Enwrapture or Kariza. I have 3 long ones and one short one and I love them. They are so pretty and feminine and easy. They dry really quick too after handwashing. Other than that, if it's super hot I'll be in a swimsuit


----------



## holyhelianthus

MyLittleWarrior~ GORGEOUS tat!!!!! I only have one- a 69 on my foot (on it's side as the cancer symbol, you dirty minded girls!







)

So I am preggers again







: and I need some ideas for stuff to make. I want to make some diaper covers, babylegs, blankets, etc. Throw them at me, mamas!


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

Congrats magstphil! I'm making stuff like that and a mei tai.

I usually wear jeans and a tank top around the house, with some sweater over it if it's cold. I learned back in high school to always dress in layers, and never got over the habit.

Because of my weight issues (I have PCOS if you've ever heard of it), I'm sick of wearing pants. I suspect once this bub is born I'm going to be going into skirts almost full time, especially in the summer. I just need to find a way to make skirts feasible for an Illinois winter.


----------



## Jenivere

Well congratulations Maggie!!!

Here is something I plan to try making. http://www.diapersewing.com/prefold_to_fitted.htm

Right now I mostly wear maternity jeans and T's though in the summer I love to wear long flowy skirts and t's. I either put the top and sides of my hair into a clip, all of it into a ponytail or I wear a head band. I just had about 5-6 inches cut off this past saturday so my hair is now shoulder length.


----------



## SharonAnne

Ashley, long skirts, heavy fabrics, and boots







And tights or leggings underneath


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

SharonAnne, I'm kinda afraid of tights. Last time I wore them I developed some weird speckled bruise on my thighs....


----------



## SharonAnne

Weird. I wonder what that might have been? Maybe an allergy to whatever they were made from?


----------



## hippie_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Ashley, long skirts, heavy fabrics, and boots







And tights or leggings underneath









Yep. I can comfortably wear skirts all winter here in Colorado, although we have the benefit of a lot of sunny days. I really like wearing knee-length skirts with tall Uggs. Everything in covered, and it looks cute. I wear long skirts too, though. The Uggs are so warm, and then I usually just layer a tank and a sweater on the top. Its super comfy, but still very warm.


----------



## 1littlebit

i love to wear long skirts... its just that i have a hard time finding ones that aren't to long.. i'm kind of short. lol. i mostly wear either pants or long skirts.. i don't really do the shorts or short skirt thing... not sure why i just never feel comfortable ... and they always seem to be really short .... also anything to long but not all the way long makes me look stumpy since my legs are short already. and as far as tops usually a camisole and a button down or fitted (but not tight) t shirt... long or short depending on the temp... or a sweater... again fitted but not tight.. i'm not much for very baggy or very tight...baggy makes me look like a really short guy.. and tight just makes me uncomfortable lol. and then a headscarf ... which right now i consider protection,.. since ds loves to pull mamas hair... hard. lol.


----------



## neveryoumindthere

Funny, I can never find skirts long enough. I prefer ankle-length...If you can sew, make up some bias skirts. Grab a Simplicity pattern, they're so EASY and fast to make!
They are long and flowy and comfortable enough that you can sit on teh floor cross-legged too







Which reminds me I want to make a bunch for myself, but my machine is on the fritz..of course when I was in the middle of making a handbag for a friend and a sling for my sister







:

I'm only 9 weeks postpartum so lately i'm in whatever fits, but before that I am usually dressed casual-dressy, black pants and a nice top. Earrings.I do my hair which is quite curly into different styles, often I'll at least throw on some eyeliner and lip gloss before dh gets in..lol \ I actually want to get a pair of shoes with a heel (wedge) for only wearing in the house. I think I'll do that soon









I *hate* dressing frumpy and/or in baggy clothes, i actually physically feel lazier/unmotivated ...um.....like now







:


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
MyLittleWarrior~ GORGEOUS tat!!!!! I only have one- a 69 on my foot (on it's side as the cancer symbol, you dirty minded girls!







)

So I am preggers again







: and I need some ideas for stuff to make. I want to make some diaper covers, babylegs, blankets, etc. Throw them at me, mamas!


Congratulations! Ok, for some projects, let me see what I can dig up....you're baby will be born in summer right? hmm.
You could make a ton of little flannel squares (2 ply, sewn T&T) to use for dribbles, cloth wipes, etc.
How about some adorable burp cloths Look at these, http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php...ng_id=13972334
Felt crib shoes http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php...ng_id=17865908
Loot at this website http://www.make-baby-stuff.com/homemade-toys.html

Have fun!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

*MAGS-*







:CONGRATULATIONS!







: That is wonderful news. I am hoping for a baby boy for you since that's what you are hoping for too!









*HIPPIE-*Where in CO are you? I was born and raised in Boulder. Then at 22 I moved away to Seattle and somehow landed myself here in Mississippi..wierd..I know. I do miss my home and I am totally a Boulder tree hugger!!







:


----------



## Cativari

Generally I dress comfortably for me. That means when I'm out jeans and a t-shirt/sweat shirt (if it's cold) and when I'm in either the jeans and a t or yoga pants and a t.

How do you ladies structure your week? Month? Year? I've been considering "streamlining" household chores and routines so it's more predictible and I have more time to maybe (if kids permit) learn/continue to learn things like sewing, kniting, and maybe even gardening (it'll be a few years).

Also what do you ladies wish you would have learned about homemaking growing up that you didn't? For me it would have to be organization, time management and that it's okay to need some 'me' time. All of which I'm still working on learning.

ETA: Congratulations MAGS. Have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## hippie_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
*HIPPIE-*Where in CO are you? I was born and raised in Boulder. Then at 22 I moved away to Seattle and somehow landed myself here in Mississippi..wierd..I know. I do miss my home and I am totally a Boulder tree hugger!!







:









: I'm in the Boulder area. I grew up in Florida, but this feels much more like "home"!

My dh has always wanted to live in Seattle. He loves being so close to the great snowboarding areas here, though, so I don't know if we'll ever move out there now.

Do you think you'll stay in Mississippi?


----------



## LeighB

Mags- Congrats!! Make-baby-stuff.com (i think that's the site) has really great stuff.

Hippy- I'm in CO, about 25 minutes from Boulder, in Loveland.

Cativari- I'm starting to plan out my things weekly. Any longer than that and I go off track.
I definitely didn't learn anything about home making growing up. Our house was filthy and we ate processed food every night. I've really had to work hard to change that.


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 







: I'm in the Boulder area. I grew up in Florida, but this feels much more like "home"!

My dh has always wanted to live in Seattle. He loves being so close to the great snowboarding areas here, though, so I don't know if we'll ever move out there now.

Do you think you'll stay in Mississippi?

I just south of you in Littleton! We are actually looking to move up to Longmont here shortly!


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
Mags- Congrats!! Make-baby-stuff.com (i think that's the site) has really great stuff.

Hippy- I'm in CO, about 25 minutes from Boulder, in Loveland.

Cativari- I'm starting to plan out my things weekly. Any longer than that and I go off track.
I definitely didn't learn anything about home making growing up. Our house was filthy and we ate processed food every night. I've really had to work hard to change that.

Hey another Colorado mama!


----------



## flowers

Oh how could I have missed you all!







:







:







:

I am a full-time sahm to 2 boys and have finally realized the reason why I *used* to get frustrated as a sahm is b/c I didn't have any homemaking skills. My mom worked full-time out of the home and will openly talk about how she dislikes to cook, clean, craft etc. It has been a real challenge for me to catch-up-so to speak.

Now that I am here I am loving it though! I am starting to cook using more rhythm and traditional foods, I just learned how to knit and am really trying to do more do-it-yourself projects around the house.

I just had the thought last night on our family walk that I should make myself a business card saying, "Family Living Specialist"
















I really love the idea of homemaking and want to get better and better at it! I have always loved the idea of self-sufficiency and since we are going to be keeping the kids home with us I think learning by doing is our best bet.









Now I am off to read through this monster thread and reap all the wisdom of you wonderful homemakin' mamas!







:


----------



## hippie_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crunchy Doula* 
I just south of you in Littleton! We are actually looking to move up to Longmont here shortly!

Wow! Lots of Colorado mommies! We should get together and make aprons or something, hehe.









I just realized that I recognize your username from the Colorado Attachment Parenting board









Longmont is nice. You can get a lot of house for your money there! Several of our friends just moved there, and they really like it a lot. We looked at moving to Littleton when we thought dh was going to take a job downtown, but he ended up taking something up here instead. That made the choice easy. It worked out for the best, though, because I really love this area. Its perfectly crunchy!

And Loveland is beautiful too. Every time we drive up there from here, I fantasize about having a ton of land, a huge garden, and a cute little homestead.


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
Wow! Lots of Colorado mommies! We should get together and make aprons or something, hehe.









I just realized that I recognize your username from the Colorado Attachment Parenting board









Longmont is nice. You can get a lot of house for your money there! Several of our friends just moved there, and they really like it a lot. We looked at moving to Littleton when we thought dh was going to take a job downtown, but he ended up taking something up here instead. That made the choice easy. It worked out for the best, though, because I really love this area. Its perfectly crunchy!

And Loveland is beautiful too. Every time we drive up there from here, I fantasize about having a ton of land, a huge garden, and a cute little homestead.

That is a big reason for us wanting to move to Longmont, plus my DH and I skydive and the drop zone is right there!


----------



## Jenivere

I have very bad habits and I am not great at keeping the house clean so I stick to adding a new habit every few weeks. I do some fly lady but not exactly though her ideas work well when you go slow and stick to them. I've been keeping the bathrooms picked up for a few months now and about 3-4 weeks ago I added making my bed to that and picking the room up each morning before going downstairs as well as gathering all laundry. Last week I added her weekly home blessing hour. I do it a bit different since I base it on the size of my home and what things I actually have. But this week I dusted things I didn't dust the week before (some things like ceiling fans haven't been dusted in months so once I get all caught up I'll be able to do most of my dusting in ten minutes blocks). I washed down door handles and frames where little hands touch a lot, wiped down mirrors, did a quick vacuum, changed the sheets and I still need to sweep and mop my kitchen. My house has been looking nicer than ever and I just have to keep reminding myself to do baby steps. I'm 33 weeks and get out of breath easy so that helps, I can't go on long cleaning sprees without being winded and exhausted. For now I'll stick to weekly and daily habits, I'm not ready to add yearly ones yet.


----------



## marimara

Welcome Flowers! Yeah, we get excited about aprons around here







I actually don't have one but today I caught myself wiping my hand on my pants and thought "now if I actually had an apron, hmm...."

Jenivere, I too have been working on baby steps to keep the house looking clean. I'm tackling all the big projects and then hope to just keep it up with bimonthly maintenance for things like ceiling fans, shining the dining room table, cleaning toddler handprints off of windows and doors. Gotta love 'em









Someone asked me to break down my HMB but I don't have the time right now, maybe tomorrow









I'm making black beans and yellow rice for dinner. I used to do an awesome Yucatan Black Bean soup, I might have to find that recipe....I've been trying to do at least one vegetarian meal a week, preferably two. We used to be lacto-ovo-vegetarians (for 7 years) but when we were trying to conceive I started back up on poultry, still no pork or beef though.


----------



## Cativari

This is a little off topic but do any of you move frequently? DH works for a company that moves us and I want to maintain some kind of normalcy for the kids and family. Moving all the time I'm finding it hard to be as consistant as I should be.

How do/would you make your family feel comfortable and settled if/when you move?


----------



## mommaof3boz

subbing


----------



## gromero

Ok, so if my dh asks, I am blaming you guys....lol







....I was at Michaels today, and I found two books that I *had* to have....

http://www.amazon.com/Apron-25-Fresh.../dp/1600592015

and this one

http://www.amazon.com/Gooseberry-Pat.../dp/0848732529

The thing is...I have nooo idea how to sew or even have a sewing machine. Dd has a little girls apron that I bought her awhile back and I have been wanting one, but never liked the design of them. With all this talk of aprons and then seeing that book, well, it had to be a sign, right?! Lol

The other one...well, I just didn't didn't excerise any self control, lol.


----------



## neveryoumindthere

Gina, sewing is not too hard. I taught myself 5 years ago while on bedrest and I now even make formal dresses for my dds (and myself) as well as a ton of other things .

Look up info, videos, forums about sewing and you'll pick it up. Grab a cheap Brother sewing machine (my fave was my Brother 1217) and practice practice practice.

HTH!


----------



## sofysmommy

another Colorado mom here!!!! I just bought this pattern


----------



## hippie_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gromero* 
Ok, so if my dh asks, I am blaming you guys....lol







....I was at Michaels today, and I found two books that I *had* to have....

http://www.amazon.com/Apron-25-Fresh.../dp/1600592015

I checked that one out from the library, and I loved the patterns. The patterns for the etsy page that was linked above ( http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=100812 ) are in there. They are so cute!


----------



## hippie_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sofysmommy* 
another Colorado mom here!!!! I just bought this pattern

Ooh, cute! You ladies are tempting me!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 

Hippy- I'm in CO, about 25 minutes from Boulder, in Loveland.


Hey I grew up in Loveland and went to college at Colorado State University. My parents still live in loveland, on the east side of Boyd lake. I miss my mountains.


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gromero* 
Ok, so if my dh asks, I am blaming you guys....lol







....I was at Michaels today, and I found two books that I *had* to have....

http://www.amazon.com/Apron-25-Fresh.../dp/1600592015

and this one

http://www.amazon.com/Gooseberry-Pat.../dp/0848732529

The thing is...I have nooo idea how to sew or even have a sewing machine. Dd has a little girls apron that I bought her awhile back and I have been wanting one, but never liked the design of them. With all this talk of aprons and then seeing that book, well, it had to be a sign, right?! Lol

The other one...well, I just didn't didn't excerise any self control, lol.

Oh, I love Gooseberry Patch! They have the best recipes!


----------



## Alana

I am loving this thread, and loving to see so many women loving homemaking!







: There are so many skills that I want to be learning, and really make home my center. We moved onto a small farm last year so that I could pursue some dreams I have had for a long time.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Hey I grew up in Loveland and went to college at Colorado State University. My parents still live in loveland, on the east side of Boyd lake. I miss my mountains.

I grew up in Boulder and went to CSU too!







I MISS MY MTNS TOO!!!!!! That is so funny you say that, cuz I always tell ppl that too.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Okay I can barely stand it anymore. I'm ready for the holidays to be over now b/c I want and apron and a homebinder. LOL
I absolutely do NOT have time for either right now though! So STOP tempting me!!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I'm serial posting b/c I've got time thanks to a naking baby.

I meant to answer the question what do I wish I learned growing up. Well I feel like my Mom was very organized and her and my Dad both cooked and they were great hosts and my mom did simple sewing. But the thing is they never directly taught me anything. They didn't teach me how to cook at all. My Mom never showed me sewing or really any of that. The only thing she really engrained in me is being anally clean. I just sort of figured it all out on my own, but I did see basics growing up.

I also wanted to answer about moving. We move a lot house wise, but we don't move long distances so we haven't had any issues with keeping things normal. It's just part of our lifestyle at this point.


----------



## LeighB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Hey I grew up in Loveland and went to college at Colorado State University. My parents still live in loveland, on the east side of Boyd lake. I miss my mountains.

Very cool! I go to CSU now.


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
Very cool! I go to CSU now.

All us CO moms should have a meet up! I love meeting new people!! The Tattered Cover downtown is always nice! I just had a meet up there with my doula group this week!


----------



## hippie_mommy

I'm always up for a bookstore trip!

Which doula group are you a member of?

I'm looking at getting certified this year. I'm hoping to go through ALACE.


----------



## LeighB

Yes! I'd be all for that.


----------



## marimara

Aw, man, I wish I was in Colorado. Been there, beautiful. I don't suppose anyone is in South Georgia? Nevermind, stupid question, no one from MDC could possibly be here


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I wish I was back in CO right now too! I'd love to meet up with some Mamas! And I LOVE the Tattered cover bookstore!
But I am in MS...Jackson (middle of the state more or less). Where in Georgia are you?


----------



## marimara

Way down south Georgia, Valdosta to be exact. Almost Florida!


----------



## Jenivere

I'm sitting here listening to fly lady and sewing aprons for my kids.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Hey, I finished my gingerbread house! Out of real gingerbread even! It doesn't look like a magazine cover, but it's not bad if I do say so myself. Pictures are in my blog.


----------



## MamaPam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Hey, I finished my gingerbread house! Out of real gingerbread even! It doesn't look like a magazine cover, but it's not bad if I do say so myself. Pictures are in my blog.

I think your gingerbread house looks great. I love the windows.


----------



## LeighB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Hey, I finished my gingerbread house! Out of real gingerbread even! It doesn't look like a magazine cover, but it's not bad if I do say so myself. Pictures are in my blog.

I think it looks nice!


----------



## marimara

Awesome gingerbread house!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Really great gingerbread house!!


----------



## sofysmommy

very cool gingerbread house!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sofysmommy* 
very cool gingerbread house!









: Thanks guys. DH has already started destroying it though







. We leave the Saturday after Christmas for a week vacation, so I guess he might as well eat it now because it probably won't be good when we get back. DS1 was looking at it today and noticed some missing gumdrops and said "Mommy! Someone took the trees!"


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Did I kill the thread? Quick, dead thread CPR! What is your favorite holiday tradition? I had a ton of fun with the gingerbread house, and I think we'll try to continue that tradition. Also, DH has been reading the boys How the Grinch Stole Christmas with their bed time stories. They love the story, and it's really cute to see them snuggled up with DH on the bottom bunk bed reading


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Did I kill the thread? Quick, dead thread CPR! What is your favorite holiday tradition? I had a ton of fun with the gingerbread house, and I think we'll try to continue that tradition. Also, DH has been reading the boys How the Grinch Stole Christmas with their bed time stories. They love the story, and it's really cute to see them snuggled up with DH on the bottom bunk bed reading









Lets see...we have a few









On Christmas Eve we always get together with my family and we have Picolle. We usually go and drive around looking at Christmas lights and then we come back home and open our Christmas Eve gift, which is always Pj's. Then we play games! This year we are going to be playing the Wii!


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
Okay I can barely stand it anymore. I'm ready for the holidays to be over now b/c I want and apron and a homebinder. LOL
I absolutely do NOT have time for either right now though! So STOP tempting me!!
























Me too!! I don't have the time or the money to make an apron right now! I want to get my HMB in better shape as well, but it is going to have to wait.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
I just had the thought last night on our family walk that I should make myself a business card saying, "Family Living Specialist"
















Oh, I love that!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
Wow! Lots of Colorado mommies! We should get together and make aprons or something, hehe.









I just realized that I recognize your username from the Colorado Attachment Parenting board










Yeah, I'm over there. I'd like to get more involved...but I keep running out of time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cativari* 
This is a little off topic but do any of you move frequently? DH works for a company that moves us and I want to maintain some kind of normalcy for the kids and family. Moving all the time I'm finding it hard to be as consistant as I should be.

How do/would you make your family feel comfortable and settled if/when you move?

We have moved every year we have been together. For me moving is normal so I've never had a hard time setting up our home and us feeling settled. I just make our home our own and cozzy, it never really feels temporary.


----------



## marimara

Here we're still here! Just busy with holiday parties and such. I've finally got all presents together. Hmm, holiday traditions. Well we don't really have any yet, we are military and almost always travel for the holidays so we haven't had the time yet to make our "own" traditions. Plus my dh is the grinch and doesn't really get into holiday festivities. I did put up a small tree and other holiday decor around the house (the mantle, atop the armoire, dining room table). I hope to get a large tree next year. But then again, I think we will be traveling again...sigh...


----------



## alison_in_oh

Due, I think, to the influence of this thread I've decided to start a tradition of homemade cinnamon rolls on Christmas morning.







We put up the fake tree today (just got back from a trip a few days ago) and it's feeling festive but I can't wait to have a real tree next year.









I have some coupons for Michael's and I'm thinking of making some more holiday decorations.


----------



## sofysmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alison_in_oh* 
Due, I think, *to the influence of this thread I've decided to start a tradition of homemade cinnamon rolls on Christmas morning.*







We put up the fake tree today (just got back from a trip a few days ago) and it's feeling festive but I can't wait to have a real tree next year.









I have some coupons for Michael's and I'm thinking of making some more holiday decorations.









me too
we are super sick here so I bought 2 cans instead of trying to make it from scratch


----------



## transformed

*ot, and yet, on topic.








*

how _do_ you fold a fitted sheet?


----------



## alison_in_oh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
how _do_ you fold a fitted sheet?

Gosh it's hard to describe, but there's an explanation in Home Comforts. You basically find the corners, then fold widthwise to touch the corners with the elastic inside. Then tuck the side that's on top under the elastic on bottom, so you again have elastic on the top along three sides. Fold lengthwise and now all the elastic is inside and you have a nice square-sided rectangle; one more widthwise fold and you should be about the size of a typical folded flat sheet.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## transformed

there arent any corners!?


----------



## Feb2003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
how _do_ you fold a fitted sheet?

I poke one hand (straight fingers) into a mattress pocket/corner, hold it there (pointing toward the ceiling), and then invert the opposite corner on top of that...I do that with the other two also and then invert one of the pairs onto the other so that all the corners are nested...then fold the straight sides in the depth of the corner and fold it all up

WOW, does that make sense at all?


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

I wad them into a ball and stuff them in the linen closet on top of the matching flat sheet and pillow cases. I remember when I was a kid my mom folded fitted sheets so well I couldn't tell the difference between them in the closet and it was a major PITA to find the sheet I needed







So this way I can tell which one is which







:


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I'm here too and no you didn't kill the thread. I just haven't had much energy to post.
I hate fitted sheets btw and I have tried to learn to fold them so nice. But I suck at it..officially. So I do like MLW and sort of ball them up. You can def. tell the difference b/n them and the flat sheet!









I think cinnamon rolls sound like a great Christmas morning breakfast too. I'm still decideding b/n those and overnight french toast though. I'm going to go look up cinammon roll recipes. I made them once and thought they were very time consuming. Lets see if I can find an easier recipe.









We are just starting our traditions. One thing we dh and I love that the boys got into this year was driving around looking at Christmas lights. We driven through several large neighborhoods on a couple different nights..always listening to Christmas music of course!


----------



## gromero

I have a recipe for homemade cinnamon rolls......

3 tsp dry active yeast
1 cup warm water
2 tbsp of butter/margerine
1 egg
3 1/3 cups of flour
1/4 cup of sugar
1 tsp of salt

In a large mixing cup disolve 3 tsp of active dry yeast into 1 cup of warm water. Set aside.
In a large bowl place the butter, egg, flour, sugar and salt........mix evenly blended, then pour water/yeast over flour mix. I always mix with my hands just cause it's faster and gives me more control over the dough. Once dough pulls from the sides and forms a round ball, place tea towel over it and place in over with the oven light on. (No temperature setting just the light). Let rise about an hour. Cut into half, roll out one half into a rectangle, spread butter/margerine over the whole surface. Sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar mix (basically 1/4 cup of sugar to 2 tbsp of cinnamon...or more if you like...I like lots of cinnamon!) Then roll out and cut. Sometimes I place mine into muffin tins so they rise UP not out. You can place this recipe in the fridge after you have rolled and cut the buns. Don't forget to drizzle with icing. Bake at 350 F for about 20 mins in a greased baking pan or muffin cups.

I will be back later....I have to wake dh up for work and shave his head and help get him out the door.


----------



## gromero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
*ot, and yet, on topic.








*

how _do_ you fold a fitted sheet?










http://www.marthastewart.com/article...a-fitted-sheet

That's how I have been doing them.

Also. if I have a matching set....fitted, flat, pillow cases etc., I just fold the sheets up and put them INTO the pillow case...no more searching for the set in my halllway closet. Just grab the pillow case and I am ready to go!

HTH!


----------



## alison_in_oh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
there arent any corners!?









LOL! Usually there's a seam of sorts at each corner? Like...this?

http://www.alternative-windows.com/i...tedsheet04.jpg

You kind of have to stretch the elastic slightly to make the corners look square.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

Despite coming from a totally broken home with a mother who hates Christmas, I have a ton of holiday traditions I plan to continue.

First one is spending December painting ceramic ornaments

comme ca

I've done this every year since I was 6, and it means Christmas to me.

Next is watching How the Grinch Stole Christmas, usually on xmas eve, but a few days before that is ok too.

Logistically, once this kiddo is born we won't be able to xmas morning at our own place (as we'll be 3 hours away at grandmas) but I plan to do our gift giving on Yule (being a pagan, this is very appropriate), and continuing on with a Yule celebration. This makes it really easy for me to have my own xmas/Yule dinner, and continue my dad's tradition of "roast beast" (see The Grinch, above).

That's about it so far.

*****

I actually went out and bought fabric for an apron today. I have an inordinate love for batiks and my local Hancock's had their batiks for 50% off. So I picked two fabrics in similar tones that I"m going to turn into my super awesome colorful hippy apron. Here's hoping it turns out well.


----------



## SharonAnne

I had a rough Christmas about ten years ago, after my grandmother died. All my favorite holiday traditions really centered around her and time at her house, and Christmas was just NOT Christmas that first year. I spent a lot of time moping and crying. At some point, though, I guess I figured that she'd be really mad at me if I kept that up for every Christmas for the rest of my life







: So, I got my crap together and started working on new traditions, as well as old traditions, that remind me of her, but with a happy heart, instead a gloomy one









My favorites are....

The first Saturday of December every year, one of my cousins (who was a pastry chef) holds a big Gingerbread Party for all the kids at his house. Every year, they do something different, houses, trees, sleds, teddy bears. This year was the 10th anniversary, so my cousin actually built huge gingerbread churches, complete with candy stained glass :shocked It was awesome. Then the kids get icing and enough candy to choke a horse and have at. My daughter, historically, eats way more than she decorates with.







Then, the moms go to a couple cute stores in town, while the dads watch Charlie Brown Christmas with the kids.







Then we get pizza and the kids often play on the trampoline for a while (even though it's FREEZING







). It is such a great start to the holidays.







I look forward to it every year.

Other than that, we always get together with my parents on Christmas Eve. We do this whole traditional Polish thing (mom's side of the family is from Poland), and that's the night that just kind of kills me with missing Grandma. But, with the help of my brother, and my kids







Christmas Eve has become one of my favorite parts of the holiday again.







I wear one of my grandmother's pieces of jewelry every year, and I try to wear a dress (she was always trying to get me into dresses







) and that's my small way of honoring her that night.









Christmas Day, we always go to my inlaws', and it's always very fun, with the opening of the presents, and also very relaxed, which is such a nice change after the formality of Christmas Eve.









My favorite Christmas tradition, though.... my brother and I watch Beavis and Butthead Do Christmas, with lots of hot chocolate.








:


----------



## Jenivere

I got the aprons for my kids finished after much arguing with my sewing machine. A job that should have taken a half hour took like two hours. I think Kara did something to the tension at the same time she broke the foot on it a few days ago. But hey, at least some of it went really fast because my new Christmas present http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/12333.htm was working flawlessly.


----------



## rainbowmoon

I am







this thread! Though I admit I haven't read ALL 20 pages yet but I'm working on it!









after I move this next month I want to make some tea towels. I used to do cross stitch but would love to try to embroider some.. anyone have any ideas? or good links online maybe?


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

Ok......what are tea towels?

My next gigantor project, eventually, will be to make an embroidered family tree for my uncle. He's REALLY into geneaology and I'm starting to get into family history. My paternal grandfather was 2nd generation (making me 4th) and my paternal grandmother is in DAR. Accordingly we have a lot of details going back a long ways, including the name of the tiny Lithuanian village my great grandfather came from! Which means I know what region, and what clothing patterns were used, and all that.

Now to learn how to do some awesome embroidery....at least I can do cross stitch.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflwrmoonbeam* 
Ok......what are tea towels?


http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-tea-towel.htm


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Thank you for the cinnamon roll recipe. Looks good!







:


----------



## psandcs

"I have done some rag quilting and love it!!!! I still have a rag quilt that I haven't finished on my daughters bed right now. I started it when she was a year old and now she's 2! I used her old flannel receiving blankets. It's so soft and cuddly."

How did you do that? I've got a stack of flannel receiving blankets that I want to do SOMETHING with...

Christine: wife of almost 18 years to a very spectacular dude







and mommy to two wild and crazy guys.







:







:


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
I wad them into a ball and stuff them in the linen closet

My kind of woman.







:


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psandcs* 
"I have done some rag quilting and love it!!!! I still have a rag quilt that I haven't finished on my daughters bed right now. I started it when she was a year old and now she's 2! I used her old flannel receiving blankets. It's so soft and cuddly."

How did you do that? I've got a stack of flannel receiving blankets that I want to do SOMETHING with...

Christine: wife of almost 18 years to a very spectacular dude







and mommy to two wild and crazy guys.







:







:

I love rag quilting! Let me see if I can find some good online directions. Here you go: http://www.ilovetocraft.com/quilting...le-quilt.shtml

I didn't use any batting for my dd's though. Just 2ply flannel squares sewn together with an X and then all sewn together in a patchwork fashion. Super easy. Then you 'rag' the unfinished side with scissors. Have fune!


----------



## dawncayden

subbing


----------



## Jenivere

So I dug out my old control journal, pulled out the outdated calendar pages, did quick update to the zones (we've moved houses since then)my morning routine ( added another child plus I'm pg) and will simplify it more later.

I need a place to keep track of things but I am working hard to hold myself back and just do this all a little bit at a time so I don't burn out. That's harder for me than anything when it comes to housekeeping.


----------



## MadziesMom

Can I just say I have LOVED reading this thread. What a brilliant idea! My friend and I have had similar conversations about home making and the desire to create a loving home that is peaceful, warm and healthy by all meanings of the word. I can't wait to read the books mentioned and look forward to coming back here and reading more! Before I had my twins, I thought I would be a career mom. That I would have a career and not SAH. But now, I can't imagine not being here with them everyday. I am a little lacking in the organizational department, but am hoping once the twins get a little older, that will fix itself! I love to knit and crochet although not that great at it. I just joined my local co op and am a member of Holistic Moms Network. I cook from scratch whenever possible, try to bake my own bread although that has fallen by the wayside as of late, I would love to learn more about becoming a more self reliant house hold. I do make my own laundry soap and dishwasher detergent as well!
Awesome thread again and let's keep supporting each other on this journey! There are so few of us left out there!
Blessings,
MadziesMom


----------



## Om Girl

I'm working on reading through this whole thread, it's HUGE!

I decided to pipe in because it's something that intrigues me. I'm a SAHM currently on maternity leave from my PT job and hopefully I'll be able to continue being a SAHM. Fingers are crossed with this economy!
I LOVE and adore being home. I've started baking homemade items from scratch; cakes, breads, etc. I love to cook and cook 3 meals a day. I never used to take pride in keeping house, but now I find it really enjoyable. DH and I garden together...he's got a greener thumb than I and we're going to start composting in the spring. I knit when I have the time and really want a sewing machine.

Gromero-I too follow Martha's tips for linens! So handy!


----------



## gromero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
Thank you for the cinnamon roll recipe. Looks good!







:

You're welcome! Enjoy it!

So, who else is uber-excited about christmas?? I can not wait...I love this time of year. The kids and I are making sugar cookies, chocolate chip cookies, bananna bread and chocolate cherry cheesecake cherry brownies today. I have to start the prep work for dinner tomorrow night (nothing special, just making some roasted whole chickens for us and my sister) and finish wrapping presents.

Tomorrow the kids are making their own place mats (I just use a large piece of construction paper and lay out tons of art and craft stuff for them to go to town with, them I laminate it...I have one from each year from the kids and I love looking back at them....I think this year we might put a picture on them as well), I also have some things to decorate their own ornmate with, but I don't know if we will have time for that or not. We still need to write a letter to leave out for Santa....ahhh...so much to do in such little time.

I could not afford to buy the matching jammies this year, so I need to rummage through their drawers and hopefully find something kinda matchy for christmas morning (my kids like to sleep in their undies only maybe a shirt now and then).


----------



## HeatherRea

subbing for now


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gromero* 
You're welcome! Enjoy it!

So, who else is uber-excited about christmas?? I can not wait...I love this time of year. The kids and I are making sugar cookies, chocolate chip cookies, bananna bread and chocolate cherry cheesecake cherry brownies today. I have to start the prep work for dinner tomorrow night (nothing special, just making some roasted whole chickens for us and my sister) and finish wrapping presents.

Tomorrow the kids are making their own place mats (I just use a large piece of construction paper and lay out tons of art and craft stuff for them to go to town with, them I laminate it...I have one from each year from the kids and I love looking back at them....I think this year we might put a picture on them as well), I also have some things to decorate their own ornmate with, but I don't know if we will have time for that or not. We still need to write a letter to leave out for Santa....ahhh...so much to do in such little time.

I could not afford to buy the matching jammies this year, so I need to rummage through their drawers and hopefully find something kinda matchy for christmas morning (my kids like to sleep in their undies only maybe a shirt now and then).

i wanted matching jammies too, but also couldn't get any. But really I got on to tell you that I think the placemat idea if fabulous. I love ideas of things you can do each year and then have them to look back on and see the progression of your childs growth. So neat!


----------



## KariM

It's going to take me several days to read through all the replies, but thought I'd sub!

I'm a WAHM (sewing based business) to 3 kids and also unschool with them. I'm not keen on cleaning, but do enjoy many of the traditional homemaking skills and am always eager to add to my skills set.


----------



## lisap

Hi All,

I have been reading many of the replies and thought I would chime in. I work part-time from home and I am going to start homeschooling my two children (2.5yo & 5yo)this spring. I have been working on an organic farm and love the idea of growing my own food. I also cook three meals a day and I love it!!! I do considar myself a homemaker and I'm proud to say so. I also am interested in learning how to sew and knit (I can do both, but very basic). I started canning and preserving this year and I plan to do even more next year. I made some awesome soap this evening to give as Christmas gifts. I love the idea of handmade things as gifts.

DH and I are considaring moving to an organic farm in the next 5 years. We are on a major kick to simplify our lives and live with what we need (not an easy task).

-lisa


----------



## SharonAnne

Welcome to all our new friends! It seems that this thread grows every day!









I also love the placemat idea!







I saw (on Oprah I think) a long time ago, where a mom had a dress from when she was young..or when her mom was young... and she dressed her daughter in it every year on her birthday and took a picture. It was so awesme to see all the pictures, as she grew into the dress.

Crap, I should have done that.







:

I shouldn't be here! I have too much to do! Dinner here tonight!







: And I have to bring the girls Christmas shopping for something for Daddy and grandparents.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I have adhd too -







its really hard.

Me too


----------



## SharonAnne

You guys will totally appreciate this...

DH got me a Kitchen Aid Mixer for Christmas! One of the big, solid ones, where the bowl lifts, instead of the head tilting.







WOOHOO!!

Anyone else get an awesome homemaker present?


----------



## alison_in_oh

I got a book about root cellaring!







That's a traditional skill I've been thinking a lot about acquiring, and I'm amazed that my hubby thought to get me the book -- and that someone was able to write almost 300 pages about putting produce in the basement!


----------



## LeighB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
You guys will totally appreciate this...

DH got me a Kitchen Aid Mixer for Christmas! One of the big, solid ones, where the bowl lifts, instead of the head tilting.







WOOHOO!!

I have one of these and I adore it! It was thrifted to me a few years ago and it's just awesome.


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
You guys will totally appreciate this...

DH got me a Kitchen Aid Mixer for Christmas! One of the big, solid ones, where the bowl lifts, instead of the head tilting.







WOOHOO!!

Anyone else get an awesome homemaker present?









I got one once, best gift evah!!!!!!!!!

I rather enjoy my Wustof knives though.


----------



## sunnybear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
You guys will totally appreciate this...

DH got me a Kitchen Aid Mixer for Christmas! One of the big, solid ones, where the bowl lifts, instead of the head tilting.







WOOHOO!!

Anyone else get an awesome homemaker present?









I got a Kitchen Aid mixer, too!! The big one like you described. Mine is blue, I'm so happy...I love blue, and nearly everything in our kitchen is blue now! I also got these awesome blue vintage salt and pepper shakers, except they're much bigger then normal ones. They hold 8 oz. each, and they look sort of like something out of Alice in Wonderland (something else I also love). I also received a set of blue glass candle holders.


----------



## AngelBee

I actually got a Kitchen aid mixer too. Only a white one that you have to lift the head. I have NO CLUE how dh pulled that off.







: We have been so financially challenged, but he said he had to do it.









I am so excited to use it!


----------



## AngelBee

I would like to discuss a topic I have been thinking alot about.

In the situation of an emergency, I have been thinking alot about moral building and recreational activities.

I would like to create a list of things that are free/homemade/very inexpensive, etc that family and children can do together or alone.

Things like:

Bible reading
Read outlouds
chalk games
dice games
card games
games using common day things like kick the can or cat's cradle
Paper dolls (paper of lace ups with wood)
Paper toys (like folding games and such)
wooden toys
lace up cardboard or wood toys
felted wool food or wooden food
ride on wood toys
outdoor games with balls, hula hoops, etc
dolls
stuffed animals
doll clothes
doll furnature
doll houses/fairy houses
play silks
bean bags (to throw and play with or to sit in)

Also recipes for things like:
play dough
salt dough
make up
bath stuff
silly putty
things like that...

Some websites about these types of things:
90 Low cost or no cost things to entertain your children all summer long
http://www.destroydebt.com/articles/...mmer-long.html

Free computer games (if you still have internet during emergency)
http://thekidzpage.com/mainnew.htm

Games and activities
http://www.education.com/activity/?cid=61000.0000001

The Treehouse (GREAT list)
http://oldfashionedliving.com/treehouse.htm

Birthday Party ideas
http://oldfashionedliving.com/bgames.html

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...out.html?cat=2

http://kids-games.suite101.com/artic...oor_kids_games

http://parent-child-activities.suite..._fashioned_fun

http://grandparents.about.com/od/rev...dFashioned.htm

Indoor games
http://www.kids-fun-and-games.com/parlour-games.html

http://www.mainstreetmom.com/fun_old_games.htm

Couple dice games
http://www.kids-fun-and-games.com/rainy-day-games.html

Card games
http://www.kids-fun-and-games.com/child-card-games.html

Outdoor games
http://home.howstuffworks.com/easy-o....htm/printable

Any interest?









I honestly feel this is part of my job as a homemaker to bless my family by making the transition into an emergency as smooth and unchanged as possible.


----------



## SharonAnne

I got a white one.







And, I also have no idea how DH managed to afford it.

AngelBee, I am no good at thinking of things like that, but I look forward to everyone else building on your list, so I can make my own!


----------



## AngelBee

Bumped with more moral building ideas.....









Editted my previous post 421.


----------



## Purple Sage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
Some websites about these types of things:
90 Low cost or no cost things to entertain your children all summer long
http://www.destroydebt.com/articles/...mmer-long.html

Free computer games (if you still have internet during emergency)
http://thekidzpage.com/mainnew.htm

Games and activities
http://www.education.com/activity/?cid=61000.0000001

The Treehouse (GREAT list)
http://oldfashionedliving.com/treehouse.htm

Birthday Party ideas
http://oldfashionedliving.com/bgames.html

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...out.html?cat=2

http://kids-games.suite101.com/artic...oor_kids_games

http://parent-child-activities.suite..._fashioned_fun

http://grandparents.about.com/od/rev...dFashioned.htm

Indoor games
http://www.kids-fun-and-games.com/parlour-games.html

Any interest?








.









I'm new to this thread, and just wanted to say Thank You for these links! They're just what I was looking for today.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

That is so great on the mixers ladies. I have an old old one that is off white that my Grandma gave me. I would love a pretty new colored one. But the one I have works just fine, so I'll prob. be sticking with it for a long time to come.

My dh suprised me with this and I do believe it goes under here since we all talk about sewing and crafting and all that as part of the traditional skills:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...1#post12863724

I'm very proud of my dh and of my new craft center!







:

Angelbee-Just bragging today, but will be back to further the discussion you are looking for!


----------



## sunnybear

AngelBee, thanks for all the links!!


----------



## Jenivere

My gift was a homemaking item which I think I mentioned up thread; a Viking Huskylock s15.


----------



## Jenivere

That desk is awesome!


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Anyone else get an awesome homemaker present?









I got a subscription to Mothering! My MIL got it for me because I'm finally pregnant with my first.


----------



## lisap

My DH got me a 7qt. cast iron enameled pot and a new tea kettle.


----------



## phathui5

I found a homemaking book from 1917 online!

http://hearth.library.cornell.edu/cg...image;seq=0006


----------



## alison_in_oh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
I found a homemaking book from 1917 online!

http://hearth.library.cornell.edu/cg...image;seq=0006

Wow, I've been perusing this book for the last couple of days and I love it. So that made me curious about the site where it's hosted, and I figured out that there are TONS of books online about home economics from 1820 to 1979! I'm in heaven, LOL!


----------



## StormySar

From scratch recipes can be found on my blog! www.motherhoodnaturally.com/scratchcooking

And if anyone is interested, I put out a monthly newsletter devoted to making, doing and cooking from scratch. You can geta free intro issue at www.motherhoodnaturally.com/store in the subscriptions category!


----------



## StormySar

On the topic of homemaking gifts...

My dh got me a new to me serger (refurbished brand I couldnt otherwise afford!), a walking foot and 1/4 foot for my sewing machine (for quilting) and some attachments for mykitchen aid - ice cream maker, sausage stuffer, food grinder and pasta attachments. Woo hoo!

I put my foot down with my cluttered house and am getting it back in line. It is looking marvelous compaired to what it did, and I'm getting rid of tons of stuff. This is feeling so. darn. good. I love being inmy house now! I posted some before and after pics of my kitchen in my closely spaced kids blog (in sig) its probably a post or two down, but its filed in organization if anyone is interested.

I'll be posting more progress and before and after pics as each space in my house gets a thorough cleaning/decluttering/organizing.

I decided after many unexpected guests, my house is not guest ready and that is NOT how I want to be. I love guests, and I love unexpected guests, and I hate feeling embarrassed. Yes, I have four young kids but come on... I cando better. I refuse to let my house get as bad as it was.


----------



## Carlyn

Good for you, StormySar! I agree, I want to feel that my home is open to guests at any time, and I don't have to be embarrased if someone stops by. At the same time, I want to feel confident that if our home happens to be a mess someday, I can still be a gracious hostess and our home will still feel peaceful and welcoming. I don't think that people expect perfection when they come over, I know I don't when I go somewhere else!

But I do feel better about things when my house is not all cluttered and messy. It makes me feel good to look around and feel that it would only take a few minutes to get things in order, not days and weeks







I am usually somewhere between the two! These days (early pregnancy) it's harder to manage it, but I'm trying. As your kids get older, I find that it helps a lot too, they can help out a lot more.

I am looking forward to checking out your blog, it looks great! Remember, enjoy your baby newborn. Newbornness doesn't last long, you'll have your house to tidy for years


----------



## SharonAnne

Yes! I don't know what spurred it, but everyone in my house is in a "GET RID OF EVERYTHING" frenzy!







: This past weekend, DD1 and I went through every single thing she owns, except her clothes and whatever's living in her closet, and we purged THREE boxes of toys, books, dolls, etc. Like, big moving boxes! Now, everything that's left is stuff she loves, and it all has a place to be put away. So far, we've been putting toys away at night before bed and it's been staying pretty tidy.









Next, I need to tackle the girls' clothes.







: I think I'm going to stop holding on to old baby clothes in case of another baby, because DD2 is hardly lacking in the clothes department, without even considering her sister's hand me downs. I'll hold on to some of my favorites, but donate everything else.

After that, the plan is to tackle the kitchen. My kitchen really is in a bad way. But, DH is kitchen inspired, so I have help, and am confident we can get it set up well, in a functional way, where things can be put away and not left on counters because we don't know where to put them.









Really, the long term goal is a pretty major overhaul of every room in the house, with the exception of the living room, which is already pretty clutter-free, and then swapping our bedroom with the girls' room. We've got, I estimate, about six months to a year before DD2 is going to want to be in her own bed. (She's already scooching away from me at night, instead of snuggling in like she used to). So, we want to get the rooms swapped before then (Our bedroom is the big one







)

Yay for organizational outbursts!







:


----------



## mimid

Hi all! I'm Miriam, SAHM to three and totally in love with homemaking. I'm so glad I found this thread, but I'm only halfway through the first page of posts. It will take a while to get through the rest.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
You guys will totally appreciate this...

DH got me a Kitchen Aid Mixer for Christmas! One of the big, solid ones, where the bowl lifts, instead of the head tilting.







WOOHOO!!

Anyone else get an awesome homemaker present?









I have one of those KAs. I love it and use it a couple times a week. I'd use it (and the attachments) more if it fit under one of my kitchen cabinets. Instead I have to keep it on top of the freezer and then I can't open the cabinet it sits in front of while plugged in. I can't wait to move!

I bought my own Hanukkah gifts this year. (Dh was so happy because he usually just clicks on the links I give him but is always worried he is making a mistake.) I got some yarn for a sweater for me, an ice cream maker (for my KA), a big rice cooker and this. i LOVE my mop!


----------



## Shenjall

Back to aprons for a sec....my sis sent me this email and I thought you ladies would appreciate it.

The History of 'APRONS'

I don't think our kids know what an apron is.

The principal use of Grandma's apron was to protect the dress underneath,because she only had a few,it was easier to wash aprons than dresses and they used less material, but along with that, it served as a potholder for
removing hot pans from the oven.

It was wonderful for drying children's tears, and on occasion was even used for cleaning out dirty ears.

From the chicken coop, the apron was used for carrying eggs, fussy chicks, and sometimes half-hatched eggs to be finished in the warming oven.

When company came, those aprons were ideal hiding places for shy kids.

And when the weather was cold, grandma wrapped it around her arms.

Those big old aprons wiped many a perspiring brow, bent over the hot wood stove.

Chips and kindling wood were brought into the kitchen in that apron.

From the garden, it carried all sorts of vegetables. After the peas had been shelled, it carried out the hulls.

In the fall, the apron was used to bring in apples that had fallen from the trees.

When unexpected company drove up the road, it was surprising how much furniture that old apron could dust in a matter of seconds.

When dinner was ready, Grandma walked out onto the porch, waved her apron, and the men knew it was time to come in from the fields to dinner.

It will be a long time before someone invents something that will replace that ' old-time apron' that served so many purposes.

Send this to those who would know (and love) the story about Grandma's aprons.

REMEMBER:

Grandma used to set her hot baked apple pies on the window sill to cool.

Her granddaughters set theirs on the window sill to thaw.

They would go crazy now trying to figure out how many germs was on that apron.

I don't think I ever caught anything from an apron.


----------



## SharonAnne

Shenjall, that's awesome







Thanks for sharing


----------



## flowers

I love that apron post. thank you for sharing!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimid* 

I bought my own Hanukkah gifts this year. (Dh was so happy because he usually just clicks on the links I give him but is always worried he is making a mistake.) I got some yarn for a sweater for me, an ice cream maker (for my KA), a big rice cooker and this. i LOVE my mop!

I have had my eye on that mop for a few years but wanted to hear that someone loved it. Right now we are on our hands and knees using viegar and water on our bamboo, but oh, wouldn't that be lovely!


----------



## marimara

Welcome to all the new THMers! Happy Holidays! I received a homemaking gift too, though not as cool as yours. My grandma gave me a pretty vintage sewing basket. I'll take a pic later if I remember. Happy New Year!


----------



## Jenivere

I want that mop too! I also get down on hands and knees to mop our bamboo floors but it's really hard for me to do right now and I know I won't feel like doing it post partum.


----------



## SquishyBuggles

LOVE the apron post!

I also got a stand mixer for Christmas. Not a KA but I love it all the same! Happy holidays to you all!


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tangled Hill* 
You know, I just add all the other "home" things, too - homeschooling, homebirthing, home-churching, etc.

Home-churching? I've never heard of that...

BTW, I've gotten really behind on this thread, but whoever posted their picture of their home management binder, I"M SO JEALOUS! Like seriously, I started one, kind of was laying papers into it since I didn't have the cash for a whole puncher and the library's was broken for some reason, had a toddler go through it, and now it's a mess. Really want to get it set up for the new year.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
all your blogs are so great! i wish i could do one! lol. so do any of you not have a yard? i would really love to grow some of our food next spring but we are i an apt. would i be able to do that?

oo and any suggestions for houseplants that will stay alive in spite of me? lol

Okay, I know this is an old question, but have you considered checking out park district programs? I live in an apartment (boo hiss) that has no yard. But within walking distance they have community gardens. We use that. It sucks in that I can't plant something like asparagus or strawberries. But at least it's *something*.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Sorry I haven't been keeping up. I'm having my usual holiday let down where I'm just exhausted. Completely spent. Only my BFF has been visiting so I haven't been able to decompress like normal. Instead I went right into hostessing and now my sons 3rd birthday is tomorrow. THEN I'll be able to chill...I hope.
Although I have to say I have much planned for the new year. This is the year I begin homeschooling my son. He's young but I'm homeschooling Montessori style. I have much to learn, much to make and just much to do...as usual







I'm very excited about this venture.
Anyhow I'll be checking in occasionally. But in the meantime I hope everyone has a great start to the New Year!!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

HAPPY NEW YEARS MAMAS!







:


----------



## ~Boudicca~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
HAPPY NEW YEARS MAMAS!







:

nak

thank you! you too!


----------



## gromero

Happy New Years mamas!!!

Sorry I haven't been around....the crazyness of the holidays is just starting to settle down, thankfully.

Dh and I do not give each other gifts on Christmas. What we usually do is with our tax return is besides put some into savings, pay for whatever things we have been putting off (like this year...we will buy everyone new bedding; 2 sets each including pillows....3 kids plus our bed and a guest bed, lol it gets kinda expensive), we split the difference and it is our mad money. I am sooo torn on what I want to get. Last year I spent about $500 updating kitchen things and I was planning on doing the same thing this year. Buuuuttt.....I realllllllly want a new DLSR camera, spefically the Nikon D60 with a new lens to go with it. If I got new kitchen stuff, I would more then likey get all new cups for the kitchen, new cast iron pans, hmmm....and a few things from my all time favorite store Williams-Sonoma







:. What would you mamas do?


----------



## Tangled Hill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boigrrrlwonder* 
Home-churching? I've never heard of that...

We're not religious at all, but I had read an article about home churching a few years back. It piqued my interest, and it made me consider all the things people are doing at home. The homeschooling movement is growing by leaps and bounds, homebirthing is taking off more and more (though the spell checker still doesn't recognize it), working from home has become routine, homesteading is becoming more and more normal, etc. I love the idea of the home being the center of a family's world, and I'm all for eschewing bog box mindsets.

Anyway, I just looked up home churching to make sure I was remembering the movement correctly. Here's an example of what I found, for anyone who's interested: Christian Home Church Network


----------



## marimara

My dd received a Klean Kanteen sippy for Christmas from her very generous grandparents and I wanted something to cover it since it's so cold in the winter. So I looked up online and found this http://miraclesanddreams.blogspot.co...n-kanteen.html This recipe calls for double crochets but I used only single crochets for a tighter weave.

A crocheted KK cover! I made this in like 30 minutes using a wool/blend chunky yarn I had leftover. However, since I don't know how to read crochet patterns the right way, I kinda made up my own directions, just using that website as a guide.

I crocheted 5 cs (chain stitches), connected them into a loop. Then did 2 sc in each loop until I came all the way around. Then I did 1 sc in one loop and then 2 sc in the next, alternating like this for 2 more rounds (till it was as big as the bottom of the Klean Kanteen). Then I just did single crochets (sc) all the way around till it was tall enough (I actually deleted 4 stitches about half way up because I thought it was too fat







) Then when it was tall enough I looped in a large hair elastic. I don't know how to describe how I did it, but maybe this will work: I just layed the hair elastic against the next loop and sc around (over) it. Does that make any sense? If you do it yourself you will know what I am talking about. Well, anyhoo, it came out awesome! It was soooo easy and I don't even know much about crocheting!


----------



## Aubergine68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
A crocheted KK cover! I made this in like 30 minutes using a wool/blend chunky yarn I had leftover.

Thanks for posting! I so need to do something like this for our family KKs
I just cut my hair short so I even have superfluous hair elastics to declutter!


----------



## gromero

Hope everyone is doing good...it's been kinda quiet around here.

Does anyone else still have their tree or Christmas stuff up? I was supposed to take mine down today, but some last minute things popped up and I wound up being gone from 8am-8pm, so it looks like it will have to wait until this Wednesday.

I am *almost* done with my Valentines day shopping though!!







I was at Target on Friday and I saw in their dollar bin these cute little mail boxes and pails, so I picked up a pail and mail box for each kid. In the pails I plan on putting their candy in, and in the mail boxes I am putting some stamps, stickers, pencils, (for dd a ring, rubber bands for her hair, lip gloss and some little jewlery), chap stick, some pipe cleaners, and I think that *might* be about it, just a few more things for the boys and the baby. I already have Valentines day place mats, so I will set everyone out on the place mats the night before so they will see it right when they wake up. I will more then likely make heart shapped panacakes for breakfast and do a few fun crafts that day with them.

Feels so weird to be Valentines day shopping on Jan. 2! But that is part of my goal this year....to be better organized, shop and plan ahead!

Gotta go....baby waking!


----------



## KathinJapan

I did my Valentines shopping in August. I go to the states once a year and tend to do a years worth of shopping.








We started crafts already.








Today we made patchwork cards, the idea was from Kids Craft Weekly Valentines edition 2008. If you google you will get the link. Will be doing more as the month wears on. It is the younger one`s birthday on Jan 31st. so will also be making some party decorations. Kindergarten is on holiday until the 19th, so gotta do something fun! I have a bit of work in there, but still lots of days at home to do fun crafty baking things. Today we also baked a pie.

Kathryn


----------



## marimara

Yeah, I already took down the Christmas decorations too. I went to Target the other day (speaking of







) and they had Christmas stuff at 75% off and I stocked up for next year! Got some really cute stuff! I also redecorated the house! I tend to redecorate once a year and I got the bug early this year. Normally I do it in spring but I started a new med and I think it's tweaking my brain,







I'm not finished though. I just got some prints made and want to get some framed of my lovely dd. Those are always the best decorations









I got some great new houseplants the other day, dracaena or Dragon Tree, for my dining room. Looks like this: http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...US303%26sa%3DN

I've also been working on my dd's baby book, her birthday book, and her photo album. My next goal is to do some more paintings so that I can get my Etsy store up and running.

What has everyone else been up to lately and what are your goals?


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 









My dd received a Klean Kanteen sippy for Christmas from her very generous grandparents and I wanted something to cover it since it's so cold in the winter. So I looked up online and found this http://miraclesanddreams.blogspot.co...n-kanteen.html This recipe calls for double crochets but I used only single crochets for a tighter weave.

A crocheted KK cover! I made this in like 30 minutes using a wool/blend chunky yarn I had leftover. However, since I don't know how to read crochet patterns the right way, I kinda made up my own directions, just using that website as a guide.

I crocheted 5 cs (chain stitches), connected them into a loop. Then did 2 sc in each loop until I came all the way around. Then I did 1 sc in one loop and then 2 sc in the next, alternating like this for 2 more rounds (till it was as big as the bottom of the Klean Kanteen). Then I just did single crochets (sc) all the way around till it was tall enough (I actually deleted 4 stitches about half way up because I thought it was too fat







 ) Then when it was tall enough I looped in a large hair elastic. I don't know how to describe how I did it, but maybe this will work: I just layed the hair elastic against the next loop and sc around (over) it. Does that make any sense? If you do it yourself you will know what I am talking about. Well, anyhoo, it came out awesome! It was soooo easy and I don't even know much about crocheting!

Thank you so much for this. I have been needing to make a few so bad. It sucks for my kids to get their milk in a freezing cold cup in the morning in the winter. I hate it for them! I haven't made any yet b/c I don't know how to crochet in a circle..I'm fairly new. But I think I can do this. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Xmas is gone as of two days after. once it's over I just can't stand for the decorations to be up. I put them up the weekend of Thanksgiving and I'm just so ready for the holidays to be over by the time they are I just take them down. I really can't help myself. It's always been my way.

I have not started anything Valentines yet. I am wanting to be more prepared and get things done a couple months in advance but I'm not sure I'm there yet. I have so much going on already this year, another holiday is at the bottom of the priority list. I'm putting together Montessori homeschooling activities. Painting my new crafting table. Working on my website and my business as it's expanding a lot. I want to get a homebinder together....I'm actually feeling slightly overwhelmed just writing it all down. So I'm really trying to prioritize and take things one day at a time to get it all done. Valentines will prob. come for us the week of this year.

But overall that is my goal is to be ultra prepared and organized that things get done flawlessly in the time they are supposed to without stressing me out. I am very happy 2009 is here as I feel like it is going to be a great year and one in which I am going to grow and learn and improve my life a lot!


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
Xmas is gone as of two days after. once it's over I just can't stand for the decorations to be up. I put them up the weekend of Thanksgiving and I'm just so ready for the holidays to be over by the time they are I just take them down. I really can't help myself. It's always been my way.

I have not started anything Valentines yet. I am wanting to be more prepared and get things done a couple months in advance but I'm not sure I'm there yet. I have so much going on already this year, another holiday is at the bottom of the priority list. I'm putting together Montessori homeschooling activities. Painting my new crafting table. Working on my website and my business as it's expanding a lot. I want to get a homebinder together....I'm actually feeling slightly overwhelmed just writing it all down. So I'm really trying to prioritize and take things one day at a time to get it all done. Valentines will prob. come for us the week of this year.

But overall that is my goal is to be ultra prepared and organized that things get done flawlessly in the time they are supposed to without stressing me out. I am very happy 2009 is here as I feel like it is going to be a great year and one in which I am going to grow and learn and improve my life a lot!










I feel almost exactly as you describe in your post! I took down Christmas decorations the day after. I just wasn't quite feeling very much in to the holidays this year and was ready to move on.

I also haven't started anything for Valentines day, but I was just looking at a tiny recycled plastic indoor gardening kit at Target for a tiny gift for dd that I'd like to pick up.

Are you a doula? If so how is your business going? You said it was really expanding, what are you doing to help facilitate that? This is the HUGE thing I am working on at the moment. I am re writing up my contract, overhauling my logo and so much more! I need to get my business off the ground and start supplementing our income a bit more.

Today I need to work on organizing my master closet which has my book shelves which house all our papers and books. My home management binder is in there as well and I'd also like to really get that in order for the new year!

I need to call around to the Montessori pre-school and figure out if they offer a scholarship for the tuition. I'd really like to get dd in school a little part time. I wish that I could homeschool, but I'm just not so sure I could.

Well I'm off to get my day started! I'll check back soon!


----------



## SharonAnne

I'm going to make one of those KK covers for my ginormous water bottle, too









My Christmas stuff is still up, because DD1 is just totally against taking our tree down. "But, mama, it's going to DIE if we don't keep watering it!" Right, and then daddy can burn it in the fire pit and we can roast marshmallows and have smores. Come ON!







:

I haven't even thought about Valentine's Day. Except, Kohl's has some really cute table linens that are V themed







I was thinking about it, but I needed a new coat more than red and white placemats. :sigh


----------



## mimid

We don't celebrate V day here, so I don't have to deal with that! LOL I am 99% finished with the girls' jackets. They are wearable (DD2 is wearing hers now) but they need the zippers put in. Then I get to work on my own sweater. I really enjoyed the sewing bit I did to seam them so I'm thinking of getting some linen and floss when we are near Michaels on Wednesday and adding some needlepoint to my full crafty day.

We are doing the weekly project from Unplug Your Kids this Wednesday so I'm excited. This is the first time I have an idea, the time and I won't forget (its on the calendar). The theme is "orange" so we are going to buy orange fruits and veggies at the farmer's market and then make an orange dinner.

I'd like to get some table cloths for our table and sew up the fabrics I got for the girls' tablecloths. Seriously. 2 seams. How long can that take?

I also want to get my little crafty area cleaned up and get a decent stash of cards ready.


----------



## AngelBee

I am just working on cleaning and TRYING to get organized.














:


----------



## alison_in_oh

We put in an offer on a gorgeous remodeled ~100 year old farmhouse today. It makes my homemaker's heart sing.







It also motivates me to keep up my work on keeping my current home clean and tidy, for practice!









My baby is due on Valentine's day, so the only holiday prep I'm doing is nesting.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

The giftmas decorations are still up.







My excuse: planning to save the wood to make toys for DD or other crafty thing, and cutting up the tree is a huge amount of work and we went to my parents' this weekend. So, it's on the agenda for next weekend. I still see people lighting their giftmas lights, so we aren't doing too bad, right?

I haven't even started thinking about Valentine's Day. My DD's birthday is at the end of Feb, so I'm trying to be together enough to get the crafting done for all of that. Valentine's Day isn't a big deal for us. I don't know if I even want to do the gift thing - rather save the money. Besides, if it falls on a weekday, DH will probably work late so even making a nice dinner seems kind of pointless, since he works so late. We'll see. DD's too little to care.


----------



## SquishyBuggles

We generally try to get our Christmas decor down by New Year's Day...I was successful this year! Score. I also haven't started thinking of VDay yet. I like to get each girl a small gift, usually something simple like a small teddy bear and candy. I need to get planning the crafts/etc we'll do for Vday! We don't do a whole heck of a lot in January, it's our decompression month!

I'm planning on starting my garden seedlings indoors in the next few weeks. I live in the desert and we have to get our stuff in the ground earlier than most places.

We also have baby chicks that are about to hatch!


----------



## Arduinna

OMG I LOVE this thread!

My favorite book for basic homekeeping is Home Comforts The Art and Science of Keeping House by Cheryl Mendelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
I can sew (but hate doing it and am no good at it either







)
I can make medicines and homeopathic remedies.
I can help a mama give birth.
I can treat someone with mental health issues.
I can inspire those that are surviving to thrive.
I can cook and keep a home.
I can make soap, cleaners, bath and beauty products.
I can defend myself from attacks.
I can cultivate food.

My Beloved husband can build a home and also a shelter in the woods.
Can hunt food & cultivate it.
Can defend us from attacks.
Can make furniture.
Can make anyone's home more energy efficient.
Can utilize traditional chinese medicine for health and healing.
Can train young people and anyone in martial arts.
Can skin a deer or other wild animal.
And can even make you a set of coasters from pine needles.









Love this thread! Glad I found ya'll!!









Love this post! I'll have to think about it more to remember all my skills, some of them are a bit rusty but I've been collecting info on how to do things for years like animal tracking and foraging and natural dyes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
I had the Readers Digest "Back to Basics" out of the library for a while. It had tons of great information, from baking bread to choosing the land for your homestead and planning your orchard. I'd love to see some more recomendations also.

I have this book, it's not in very good shape anymore anyone know if it's the same as the new book titled Back to Basics ? The author is different and it doesn't say readers digest anymore.

so my skills hmmm

from scratch cooking
baking
canning and preserving
aquarium maintenance
milk production and processing including breeding, birthing, milking and creating products made with milk
livestock including goats, cows, sheep, pigs, horses, poultry
dying
fence maintaining
gardening
maintaining and using a wood stove
knitting
crochet
sewing, although I suck at using patterns I need to create my own designs
candlemaking
counseling and mental health
design ( dh says I'm the foreman on our projects







)
organizing
decorating
hunting and fishing although I don't do that anymore
smoking food

I can't think of anything else off the top of my head.

I've been wanting some aprons for years but being plus sized the ones I find are too small, should probably just design one and sew some up.


----------



## SAHDS

I posted on the first page of this thread and then kind of forgot about it. I'd like to hop back in since it's such a successful thread but am a little behind. Can somebody give me the low down on the thread and what it's about, what to post, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## gromero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
I posted on the first page of this thread and then kind of forgot about it. I'd like to hop back in since it's such a successful thread but am a little behind. Can somebody give me the low down on the thread and what it's about, what to post, etc.?

Thanks!

Welcome back! Just hop right on in. We all just kind of talk about, well, homemaking stuff, lol. There isn't really any rhythm or reason, we all just talk about whatever is on our mind.


----------



## gromero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
I posted on the first page of this thread and then kind of forgot about it. I'd like to hop back in since it's such a successful thread but am a little behind. Can somebody give me the low down on the thread and what it's about, what to post, etc.?

Thanks!

I just looked at your pictures...do you live in So. Ca? We live in the IE. We loooove Disneyland, I actually talked to my sister earlier about taking the kids there next month.







:







:


----------



## hippie_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
I got some great new houseplants the other day, dracaena or Dragon Tree, for my dining room.

I'm a huge fan of houseplants







I bought the book _How to Grow Fresh Air_ a few years ago, and it is really fantastic. It helps you to pick the perfect plants based on what you want them to filter from the air and where you'll be placing them. Its wonderful.


----------



## Carlyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alison_in_oh* 
We put in an offer on a gorgeous remodeled ~100 year old farmhouse today. It makes my homemaker's heart sing.







It also motivates me to keep up my work on keeping my current home clean and tidy, for practice!









My baby is due on Valentine's day, so the only holiday prep I'm doing is nesting.









We live in an old stone house built in 1884...I love it! The farm we're renting on is so beautiful and peaceful. I hope it all works out for you! It is neat knowing that this house has been lived in by several women who have worked so hard caring for their families.


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
I'm a huge fan of houseplants







I bought the book _How to Grow Fresh Air_ a few years ago, and it is really fantastic. It helps you to pick the perfect plants based on what you want them to filter from the air and where you'll be placing them. Its wonderful.

I have to read that book. I must be breathing some pretty pure air then







I probably have 20 or more houseplants!


----------



## SAHDS

*gromero* - Thanks! I LOVE homemaking, I spend most of my time doing it, LOL. SAH w/ 2 kids in school leaves a lot of time on my hands.

We did live in SoCal, back in '99 and '00, but those 2 pics were from one of our family vacations. We love that area!

*alison_in_oh* - Do you have pics? I would LOVE to live in a home like that but they're no-existent where I live









Jumping on in, I LOVE houseplants. No matter how beautiful a room is, if it doesn't have live greenery, it feels cold to me. I like real plants and wood, cottons, etc.

Anyhoo, just taking a break from cleaning. I cleaned the 3 bathrooms today, vacuumed the upstairs (I love vacuuming), cleaned (did a bit of decluttering things that didn't belong there) my bedroom and reorganized my closet. I should do some laundry... oh and I need to start the rice. Crikey!


----------



## vm9799

hey all! i've been meaning to post in this thread since it started and just realized that i never did.







so i'm hoping it's okay if i jump in this late in the game.









i really enjoy all aspects of homemaking, and am in awe of those of you that really have those "traditional" homemaking skills. i for one, do not.







but there's no place i'd rather be than making a comfortable and beautiful home for my husband and kids.


----------



## marimara

I'm glad to see so many new folks in here tonight! For those of you who asked what this thread is about, well, let's see...hmmm...

Well, when I started this thread I was feeling that the center of our collective lives as Americans was being pulled away. It was being pulled away by television, by work, by activities, schedules, media/advertising, and others. I wanted to find ways to bring my family back home. And I wanted to find other people to help me do that. This thread was a way to talk about that. I was looking for a place where we would talk about the home being the center of our lives and all the traditional homemaking skills that go along with that. Whether that includes cooking, sewing, gardening, decorating, scrapbooking, etc...Then the thread kind of took on a life of it's own and I love it









So that's the thread in a jist !

Feel free to leave more thoughts on this matter; about the home being our center and how you keep it that way. About how you incorporate Traditional homemaking skills into your modern day lives and how you balance tradition with modernity (i.e.aprons/tattoos)


----------



## vm9799

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
Feel free to leave more thoughts on this matter; about the home being our center and how you keep it that way. About how you incorporate Traditional homemaking skills into your modern day lives and how you balance tradition with modernity (i.e.aprons/tattoos)










aprons: check (i have 3)
tattoos: check (i have 2)

i think i'm going to fit in quite nicely around here! lol!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Need to catch up again:
*Jenivere*I had meant to tell you that I thought that was so great you got a new sewing machine for Xmas!







That excites me.









*Crunchydoula*-I do do doula work but I don't currently have any clients. I started doulaing when I was pregnant with my first so I have not really been able to make it first priority. It is something I want to pick up and get moving this year. That was not the business I was speaking of though. I am also an Intuitive Reader and medium. I am being called to do more medium work to help people heal in their lives after the passing of loved ones. It's really amazing work and I'm so happy to be doing it. It's been a long time in coming for it to be out there to the public. But I'm finally ready.







:

I have so much to write about here about TH, but my head is so full it's not coming out. So.
Back to regularly scheduled programming....


----------



## SAHDS

Aprons - 4
Tattoos - 0

Did I miss a joke about aprons being "modern"? I thought they were more traditional and feel like June Cleaver (in a good way) when I put one on!







:


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

No tattoos, no aprons, but the apron I'm working on is going to be this totally awesome batik pattern.

Does that count?


----------



## SquishyBuggles

Aprons : 2
Tattoos : 1

But I'd like more...of both.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
I'm a huge fan of houseplants







I bought the book _How to Grow Fresh Air_ a few years ago, and it is really fantastic. It helps you to pick the perfect plants based on what you want them to filter from the air and where you'll be placing them. Its wonderful.

New book on my to-read list, though maybe I shouldn't since I need to stop. spending. money.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquishyBuggles* 
I'm planning on starting my garden seedlings indoors in the next few weeks. I live in the desert and we have to get our stuff in the ground earlier than most places.

We also have baby chicks that are about to hatch!

I'm so jealous. I already have the gardener's itch, but it's still months until planting time. And I live in the city in a rental where I can't have chickens...one day!

BTW
aprons: two, but none really cute ones, though one of them is a hand-me-down from my nanny from when I was little, which makes it special to me
tattoos: none; I must be the only person on earth who doesn't like tattoos


----------



## Arduinna

Tattoos 6
Aprons 0 but I'm designing one to sew


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boigrrrlwonder* 
aprons: two, but none really cute ones, though one of them is a hand-me-down from my nanny from when I was little, which makes it special to me
tattoos: none; I must be the only person on earth who doesn't like tattoos

<Aprons - 0
<Tattoos - 0


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boigrrrlwonder* 
I must be the only person on earth who doesn't like tattoos

I'm with you on that one. Although there was a mama on here who had a beautiful sewing tattoo on her arm. It was gorgeous.


----------



## vm9799

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boigrrrlwonder* 
tattoos: none; I must be the only person on earth who doesn't like tattoos

i think it's a personal preference. i myself have 2 *very* small tattoos. one on my inner ankle and one that's concealed enough that you could only see if i had a bikini on or i was naked.







both are very meaningful to me and i love them.

i don't personally like large "showy" tattoos. but to each their own!


----------



## marimara

So do you ladies know that I've been leaving (REAL) butter out on the counter in an airtight container, so that it stays soft at room temperature for up to a week and it does NOT go bad at all. It's so yummy!







: I can just rub it onto my freshly baked bread anytime I want it! Yay! Though I have a confession (sssshhhhhh....) I've been buying my bread from a local bakery from the day old section for uber cheap instead of baking.














:


----------



## vm9799

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
So do you ladies know that I've been leaving (REAL) butter out on the counter in an airtight container, so that it stays soft at room temperature for up to a week and it does NOT go bad at all. It's so yummy!







: I can just rub it onto my freshly baked bread anytime I want it! Yay! Though I have a confession (sssshhhhhh....) I've been buying my bread from a local bakery from the day old section for uber cheap instead of baking.














:

this is how we always keep our butter! it's wonderful that way.









oh, and i don't bake bread either.


----------



## marimara

Well the thing is, I was baking our bread, and it was great; but I've kinda been slacking lately with the holidays and stuff. But then again I was slacking as far back as late summer too because it was so friggin hot here in the South. Now that I've found this bakery with the day old bread, I just buy a few loaves at a time, freeze a couple and we're good to go. It seems like so much work to bake when I could just buy some equally yummy bread, kwim? There is the satisfaction of doing it myself though but I've got so much other work to do though that I can get my satisfaction other ways







per say (now the Rolling Stones "I can't get no satisfaction" is going thru my head")


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I grew up with parents that left the butter out. I don't tend to do it though. I would never do it in the Hot mississippi summer. I could see doing it now though, in cool weather of course. Actually I have a couple times knowing that I would be baking the next day and need softened butter.

I slacked last month on bread making myself. So much other baking going on with the holidays I just gave myself permission to not have to make the bread too.

You don't have to like tattoos to be in on this thread, it was just something we talked about awhile back...how a lot of us are TH with a modern flair, tattoos not being the only thing that is more modern; just one example.

One thing I've been wondering lately is: Is it really possible to get it all done? I mean in this day and age. Is it really possible to do it traditionally and do everything else this day and age requires and particularly with the break down of familial, friend and neighborly help? One minute I feel like I can do it. Make everything from scratch, keep a clean, organized, efficient home, make a lot things via sewing and crafting, add in homeschooling for us, add in part time jobs in the evening or for some full time jobs..etc etc.

During Xmas with all the extra stuff that had to be done I sort of had a mini breakdown at one point where I concluded that it's just not possible. I'm over here trying to be super woman and to what cost? If I do a few things great, usually something else lacking. For example, the house is beautifully clean, the gifts are made, but I'm barking at the kids to get out of my way, while running around them, not paying any attention to them. Or the kids are getting all my attention, but the house is not getting cleaned. So I put it out to all you TH mamas. Is it still possible to do it all and do it really well? And do you personally strive to do it? To be that superMom like I do?


----------



## holidaymama

TAKEBIRTHBACK - Don't you think that's the advantage we have though over old times...we CAN slack just a little on one thing...whether it's buying bread over the holidays instead of baking it, breaking down and buying windex once in while, or using the riding lawn mower?

I think that you should do what you are good at, try to slowly improve your weaknesses, but put your kiddos on the top of the priority list...and make them help you with chores









I admire all of you on here! I strive to be a good homemaker, and am successful in most areas, but it is hard...especially when you have to work out of the home all day...it's worth it to me though...my homemaking is my passion...it's just the job pays the bills for us









Keep the great info coming...and I have to put my 2 cents in...aprons ROCK!


----------



## marimara

Takebirthback~yeah I hear you on the Supermom thing, I too had a bit of a breakdown recently too. I have been having a lot migraines lately too and I think it has to do with stress. I DON'T think it's possible to do it ALL. I can't do it all. I don't even try to do it all. I know it's not possible. And I think we should stop trying. That sounds funny. What I mean is, perfection is not the end all, be all. There no such thing as perfection.

I know that in order to keep some sort of sanity around here there are going to be some concessions. For instance, bread baking. I'm not baking my own bread anymore. I'm buying it. It takes too much time. Instead, I'm using that time for more cleaning. Like I would clean the bathrooms only when they would be really nasty. But that took too much work and I resented it. Now I'm cleaning them more often and it's not a big deal. I'm just getting more organized in my housecleaning.

I've discovered that my house being not that clean was bothering me on an unconscious level so I've had to move things around in my schedule so that I could make more time to clean and not resent cleaning. That's been a big struggle for me.

I don't know of any mom who does it ALL and does it all really well. In college, I studied Women's studies, and I once did a paper on the Mommy Myth about how it's a myth out there that women can do it all, be the perfect mommy and worker and housekeeper and wife and citizen and volunteer and etc. Nobody can. Not even Mother Theresa. We just have to accept what we can do and be happy where we are with what we have in the present. No matter your faith, this moment will never be back again so we have to soak it up. I think that our children can be great teachers in this matter.

At least that's how I _try_ to look at it


----------



## vm9799

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holidaymama* 
TAKEBIRTHBACK - Don't you think that's the advantage we have though over old times...we CAN slack just a little on one thing...whether it's buying bread over the holidays instead of baking it, breaking down and buying windex once in while, or using the riding lawn mower?

i completely agree with this. we are so so fortunate in this day and age that we don't HAVE to do it all just to survive. and i personally don't strive to do it all. how exhausting! i just do the best i can. i make my husband and my children my top priority.....over my business and over the cleanliness of my house. don't get my wrong, i keep a super clean and beautiful home, and i run my business well, but nothing takes priority over my family.

and as for a lot of the traditional homemaking skills......the baking bread and sewing clothes, that's what makes me in awe of those of you that do those things. i don't have the skills, nor the drive for that stuff.


----------



## alison_in_oh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vm9799* 
i really enjoy all aspects of homemaking, and am in awe of those of you that really have those "traditional" homemaking skills. i for one, do not.







but there's no place i'd rather be than making a comfortable and beautiful home for my husband and kids.









I've decided that what makes me enjoy this thread and feel like a member of the "tribe" is that I want those skills. I think they're worth working to acquire.







I WILL learn to can, and root cellar, and sew! I WILL knit more and bake more in order to really surround my family with my loving touch!







I WANT my home to be invariably neat, tidy, fresh-smelling, healthful, and welcoming...eventually. Baby steps!







I also think it's OK that I don't really have a drive to iron more, or scrapbook, or do activities with my kids. We create homey homes in our own ways.









I have two aprons but I so seldom pull them out because they are big, bulky, heavy canvas deals. I need a good half-apron for stashing rags and things while I clean, I think.

Anyone have tips for having housecats and houseplants co-exist? I haven't had a significant number of plants in years, the pothos and dracaena (and seasonal poinsettia) I do have are ratty with teeth-marks!

Here's the "farmhouse style" (imported and added in the remodel) sink of the house we're hoping to buy! Can anyone figure out what that storage nook to the left is meant to be?

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...8156580_07.jpg


----------



## vm9799

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alison_in_oh* 
Here's the "farmhouse style" (imported and added in the remodel) sink of the house we're hoping to buy! Can anyone figure out what that storage nook to the left is meant to be?

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...8156580_07.jpg

if there are silver "bars" that slide out then it's the place to hang your dish rag or towels to dry.....we have these under our kitchen sink in our 1935 cape cod. if not, then i have no idea! lol!


----------



## SharonAnne

I had a teeny nook like that in my old apartment; I kept my baking sheets there.









Do I think we can really do it all? It depends on your definition of "all". I'm confident that I can do MY version of "all".

For me, it looks like this:

My house is clean and presentable, although probably still messy with kids' toys. That's okay; I have kids.









My family and I eat a good, mostly whole foods, diet. This includes me making our bread, yogurt, growing kombucha (which I'm in the process of doing for the first time







) and cooking from scratch whenever I'm able. It also includes shopping at smaller local stores, as opposed to grocery giants, whenever I can. (I have a great butcher.







)

I make useful things for my family. I just finished (in the middle of winter







: ) DD1 and DD2's "winter sets" of hats, mittens and scarves. I let DD1 pick out her own yarn and she really enjoyed watching me make her things out of it. Next year, DD2 will be old enough to pick her own yarn as well.







I'll be sewing a dress for DD1 for her birthday; she picked out the fabric for it.







I think the greatest thing about being able to make some of their clothes is letting them pick out fabrics and yarns and things. The colors they put together kill me sometimes, but DD1's stuff generally ends up suiting her just wonderfully.







I'd love to be able to make MORE of my kids' clothes, but that's not in my definition of "all". I know it's outside the realm of my possibility; for now, anyway.

Here's something that's important to my picture of homemaking, that I don't think we've talked about here. Anticipating my family's needs. For example, seeing that DH has two pairs of socks that are starting to wear thin, and either replacing them or darning them, before he needs to ask me to do it. Or, seeing that DD1's room is getting a bit out of hand and picking her toys up for her, before that happens and she gets overwhelmed. Knowing that DDs are going to want to play in the yard all summer long, but that our yard lacks shade...so, ordering a gigantic number of sunflower seeds to make a forest for them







Things like that, that we kind of do under the radar, that no one might notice at first, or for a while. But, you know, they'd notice if these thigns DIDN'T get done.







If DH had a ton of holey socks, or if the girls were sunburnt from playing out of the shade, or if there was no bread to make a sandwich with on a Sunday afternoon...

I think those are the types of things that are most important to me, and to my vision of doing it "all".

Add to my vision my full time job, owning and operating the business DH and I started together 8 years ago.... Yeah, it's a full plate.







: I love every dish on it, though


----------



## kellid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
Back in the olden days, traditional housework included many things. Of course, they did these things without modern conveniences (like washing machines!). Growing food and preserving it was a way of life and a major portion of your daily work. Quilting was done because people needed blankets to keep warm and as an heirloom. Nowadays, we just go to Target and pick up one! It was also done in a communal setting sometimes (like quilting bees). I read recently about women in a small community would all get together on wash day and wash clothing and linens together. They did this to share the work but to also have social interaction.

I can see how so many modern housewives or SAHMs are feeling isolated and I think it is in part a result of us our modern life. We don't participate in quilting bees or wash days with our neighbors and community. Instead we purchase blankets and linens at stores and go home alone. We take our kids to playdates instead of letting them run free in the yard while we wash, or hang clothes on the line. Or help pick the veggies. Ok, this was a long tangent I just went out on......

i am not kidding when i say, this is a huge reason i haven't been able to shake ppd for 5 years & 3 kids ago. the walls close in and you need to get out/socialize and it becomes a viscious/non-productive cycle.

heavy sigh...............................


----------



## Zannah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
I had a teeny nook like that in my old apartment; I kept my baking sheets there.









That's what I was going to suggest.


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellid* 
i am not kidding when i say, this is a huge reason i haven't been able to shake ppd for 5 years & 3 kids ago. the walls close in and you need to get out/socialize and it becomes a viscious/non-productive cycle.

heavy sigh...............................

I hear you on this mama! I hate that we as women don't rely on one another like we used to. I feel so lonely half of the time, but it seems like nobody else out there is feeling that way, even though I'm sure more the I know are. Too bad we can't all just be honest and support one another more.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crunchy Doula* 
I hear you on this mama! I hate that we as women don't rely on one another like we used to. I feel so lonely half of the time, but it seems like nobody else out there is feeling that way, even though I'm sure more the I know are. Too bad we can't all just be honest and support one another more.

Honestly, I'm lonely too. Not a mama yet, but I dont' see it getting much better having kids.

I'm also 24, fairly freshly out of college, and it's hard as all the friendships I cultivated over the years wither away as everyone moves away to their new life. I don't anticipate that getting better as it seems very rare these days for people to stay in one area for an extended period of time. Everyone moves, all the time, though we won't.


----------



## SquishyBuggles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
So do you ladies know that I've been leaving (REAL) butter out on the counter in an airtight container, so that it stays soft at room temperature for up to a week and it does NOT go bad at all. It's so yummy!







: I can just rub it onto my freshly baked bread anytime I want it! Yay! Though I have a confession (sssshhhhhh....) I've been buying my bread from a local bakery from the day old section for uber cheap instead of baking.














:

We always leave our butter out! My parents and grandparents left theirs out, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alison_in_oh* 

Anyone have tips for having housecats and houseplants co-exist? I haven't had a significant number of plants in years, the pothos and dracaena (and seasonal poinsettia) I do have are ratty with teeth-marks!

Bitter apple or tabasco sauce will keep the kitties out of plants! I would try to keep the dracaena away from the cat(s) though, they're on the warning list and could possibly harm your kitty.


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellid* 
i am not kidding when i say, this is a huge reason i haven't been able to shake ppd for 5 years & 3 kids ago. the walls close in and you need to get out/socialize and it becomes a viscious/non-productive cycle.

heavy sigh...............................









s
I know, it's so hard. I had such a hard time too, when my baby was a newborn. Even now, I have to 'schedule' time with my NEXTDOOR neighbor, who has a girl the exact same age as my girl, to play, because she's NEVER home. I see her MORE when we are out at a class or something, than in the actual neighborhood. So sad








I just wish we could kick back and drink some tea and watch the flowers and our babies grow together


----------



## alison_in_oh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquishyBuggles* 
Bitter apple or tabasco sauce will keep the kitties out of plants! I would try to keep the dracaena away from the cat(s) though, they're on the warning list and could possibly harm your kitty.

It's on a high shelf (the master bedroom and bath are separated by a wall with a ~2 ft gap at the top, and I keep my plants and knick-nacks on top of that wall); it's about a 4 foot vertical leap from the bathroom counter and there's barely any landing room around it. I haven't seen them up there recently but there always seem to be new toothmarks.









They've never been fazed by bitter apple but maybe I'll try a tabasco concoction.


----------



## Arduinna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
So do you ladies know that I've been leaving (REAL) butter out on the counter in an airtight container, so that it stays soft at room temperature for up to a week and it does NOT go bad at all. It's so yummy!







: I can just rub it onto my freshly baked bread anytime I want it! Yay! Though I have a confession (sssshhhhhh....) I've been buying my bread from a local bakery from the day old section for uber cheap instead of baking.














:

I've always left butter out and I live in the blistering hot desert (115+ summers )and leave it out in summer too. Although I enjoy cold butter on certain things.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
I grew up with parents that left the butter out. I don't tend to do it though. I would never do it in the Hot mississippi summer. I could see doing it now though, in cool weather of course. Actually I have a couple times knowing that I would be baking the next day and need softened butter.

One thing I've been wondering lately is: Is it really possible to get it all done? I mean in this day and age. Is it really possible to do it traditionally and do everything else this day and age requires and particularly with the break down of familial, friend and neighborly help? One minute I feel like I can do it. Make everything from scratch, keep a clean, organized, efficient home, make a lot things via sewing and crafting, add in homeschooling for us, add in part time jobs in the evening or for some full time jobs..etc etc.

Is it still possible to do it all and do it really well? And do you personally strive to do it? To be that superMom like I do?

Possible? probably, but unlikely for those of us that grew up in a regular modern family. I see it more as rotating skills, I tend to concentrate on one area at a time and let the others fall by the wayside for awhile. I can't imagine trying to do it all at the same time.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
So do you ladies know that I've been leaving (REAL) butter out on the counter in an airtight container, so that it stays soft at room temperature for up to a week and it does NOT go bad at all. It's so yummy!







: I can just rub it onto my freshly baked bread anytime I want it!

I do this, but without the airtight container. I keep it in the wrapper in a small bowl and fold the paper over the top of the stick of butter between uses. My butter doesn't usually last a week, even though I hide it in the plate cupboard (upper cupboard), because (run on sentence?) Sophia is addicted to butter in it's raw form. So, currently, we have no butter. I can't count the number of times I walk back into the room only to find her sitting on the floor with a stick of butter in her hand, chomping away like it's a chunk of bread or something.


----------



## SquishyBuggles

*Arduinna* I'm in the desert, too, and never have a problem leaving my butter out!


----------



## SAHDS

mmm... butter...


----------



## SquishyBuggles

Speaking of, has anyone made their own butter? Not that it's cost efficient, but we sometimes like to make our own by vigorously shaking heavy cream in a jar for several minutes. It is SO GOOD!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

*Holidaymama-*I think you are right, that there is a bonus to living in this time that things are ready made and easier in that regard. I had not really thought about it like that before, so I appreciate your thoughtfullness. I am still pondering it.

*Arduinna-*I'm not worried about butter going bad by leaving it out, just more like turning to mush in the hot Southern summers. Is it not just a pool of butter in your heat? Of course we have air conditioning, but things seem to just get yucky here if I leave them out, b/c of the humidity.

As far as doing it all goes, no one else is pressuring me. It's purely my own want. I'm not even totally sure where it comes from. I'm not trying to do things perfect by any means. I am NOT a perfectionist, but I do want to do it all. For example, I have a desire to stamp and make my own cards. I want to because I enjoy these kinds of hobbies and to me handmade is just such a nice touch. Well with the holidays and business I did not make my friend a card in time to have it sent to her across the country and I sit here feeling guilty that she didn't even get a card from me. And I had to realize that if I can't do it in time, if it's not going to happen,then I need to just give in and buy cards. But I want to make them. I really do. This is just one example of how I want to do it all. I want to because it makes me feel good. And usually I'm pretty good at doing all the things I want to and I'm organized enough that it doesn't usually stress me out. But then there are times that I realize it's all too much and there just isn't enough time in the day and I'm going to have to give some things up b/c I just can't do it all no matter how much I want to. This year is about prioritizing my priorities


----------



## marimara

I have an ebb and flow where I want to do and make more myself. Some months/weeks it's less. Sometimes I'm more crafty; sometimes I'm more baking/cooking mama. Maybe we could list our 2009 projects here so we could give each other ideas!

Upcoming 2009 Projects (that are already planned):

This April, for my birthday, I plan on getting a nice printer, and making my own greeting cards, using my art prints as the print. Thinking about the Epson Stylus all in one.

I want to make a table runner for the dining room and some pretty cloth napkins to match. Want something tropical/earthy.

Learn how to make a mean, yummy, easy, healthy, fast, stir fry. Chicken or shrimp.

Well that's all I have time for now, dd is having a meltdown....


----------



## LeighB

I just had to come post about my new apron! It just got here today and I loooove it. i ordered it on ebay from this seller:
http://stores.ebay.com/HanneToday
It came 2 days after I ordered it!


----------



## CrunchyDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
I have an ebb and flow where I want to do and make more myself. Some months/weeks it's less. Sometimes I'm more crafty; sometimes I'm more baking/cooking mama. Maybe we could list our 2009 projects here so we could give each other ideas!

Upcoming 2009 Projects (that are already planned):

This April, for my birthday, I plan on getting a nice printer, and making my own greeting cards, using my art prints as the print. Thinking about the Epson Stylus all in one.

I want to make a table runner for the dining room and some pretty cloth napkins to match. Want something tropical/earthy.

Learn how to make a mean, yummy, easy, healthy, fast, stir fry. Chicken or shrimp.

Well that's all I have time for now, dd is having a meltdown....

I'd love to make a craft list









Lets see I want to...

*Make Cards for all family members birthdays
*Make myself an apron
*Make DD a matching apron
*Knit both kids a blanket for their beds
*Make each kid a monkey quilt
*Make rag quilts out of each of the kids receiving blankets
*Make fleece car seat cover
*Make car seat ponchos
*Can Habenero Pineapple Jelly

And that is all I can think of for now. I'll come back later when I think of more


----------



## choli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
I do this, but without the airtight container. I keep it in the wrapper in a small bowl and fold the paper over the top of the stick of butter between uses. My butter doesn't usually last a week, even though I hide it in the plate cupboard (upper cupboard), because (run on sentence?) Sophia is addicted to butter in it's raw form. So, currently, we have no butter. I can't count the number of times I walk back into the room only to find her sitting on the floor with a stick of butter in her hand, chomping away like it's a chunk of bread or something.

I just leave it in an ordinary covered butterdish on the kitchen counter. It's never gone bad, even though it can be there more than a week sometimes. I hate hard butter.


----------



## SAHDS

Been busy re-organizing my closets, underneath the sinks, the laundry room cupboards, eating brownies...









*LeighB* - Love the old-fashioned design, which pattern?


----------



## SharonAnne

Oooh I love that apron!







Too cute!!!


----------



## vm9799

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
I just had to come post about my new apron! It just got here today and I loooove it. i ordered it on ebay from this seller:
http://stores.ebay.com/HanneToday
It came 2 days after I ordered it!

what a cute apron! i prefer a chef style myself.









i have 2 vera bradley aprons....i live in vera bradley headquarters and one of my close friends is the head of design for them. they are SOOO nice and i got them for a steal with my friend's discount.









they look like this.

and i have one in "java blue" and one in "hope toile".....which was their "breast cancer" design and retired last year.

i love them and wear them every day.


----------



## SquishyBuggles

Leighb, I love those aprons! Too cute. Love the retro/vintage look.

We just finished the most DELICIOUS pear puffed pancake...it was so good.


----------



## jewellz

subbing.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Okay I have GOT to sew me some aprons....and I still don't have the time.









*sigh*...one day it'll just be me and the sewing machine and lots of fun fabric....


----------



## SharonAnne

I made yogurt this weekend!







I'm so proud of me!







: I'm also growing a scoby for kombucha, but that's kind of slow going; not sure how it's going to turn out.

Of course, now I've got a gallon of yogurt....







: Anyone want some?


----------



## Carlyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
I made yogurt this weekend!









Of course, now I've got a gallon of yogurt....







: Anyone want some?









I use that much yogurt every week! It goes in a hurry around here. I'm so glad that it is such an easy process. Congrats on your new skill!


----------



## SharonAnne

Carlyn, do you make yours? I was really shocked at how easy it was to make. I was worried about keeping it warm enough while it cultured, but it did just fine wrapped in a couple bath towels!

Thanks for the congrats!







I feel like taking out an ad in the paper and everyone else is just kind of bleh about it.


----------



## lil_miss_understood

Okay, I just read the first post in this very long thread. I'm subbing so I can find it again later to read more and lurking in the meantime.


----------



## mrspineau

I love being a homemaker. I truly believe it is an art! I want my home to be beautiful, and welcoming, and warm. I want people to feel good when they come here, and I think that I achieve that. My biggest rule to live by when it comes to homemaking is that everything is to have a place, be beautiful, or useful. if it isnt, and I have nowhere to put it, I get rid of it. This helps keep me organized and helps keep my home in smooth working order.


----------



## Carlyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Carlyn, do you make yours? I was really shocked at how easy it was to make. I was worried about keeping it warm enough while it cultured, but it did just fine wrapped in a couple bath towels!

Thanks for the congrats!







I feel like taking out an ad in the paper and everyone else is just kind of bleh about it.









Yes, I do make our own yogurt. I put mine in a hard cooler with some jars of hot water, and shove it full of flannel odds and ends. I leave the cooler on the heat register now in winter. Works so well! I just finished a snack of fruit (which we picked and then froze in the summer) with a bit of maple syrup (not made by us this time, although we have made it in the past) and yogurt and granola (also home made







). YUM! That's one of my favourite snacks or breakfasts.


----------



## luvmyrory

Hi everyone!!!
I've read this _entire_ thread through from the beginning over the past few weeks and it has been so inspiring







:

hope you don't mind if I join in on all the fun. I'm Rebecca, homekeeper and mama to Aurora (2) and wife to Pete.

I've been at home, most of the time at least, since I had my DD and it has definitely been a journey. I have always loved the time with my little one, but I'm just now starting to get a handle on and enjoy the homemaking part. I struggle with organization and motivation and can easily feel overwhelmed. But its getting better each day!!

As a child, or house was total chaos. there were never any clean clothes, and if you wanted to use an actual dish (usually we used paper) you had to wash it yourself first. We pretty much only cleaned up our room etc if we were in trouble or Grandma was coming. I don't want to make it sound like I had this horrible mother, she is wonderful, it's just that she was dealing with way, way to much to effectively take care of our home.

So, as you can imagine, I've had some hurdles in my path to being a happy homemaker. And there are still times when doing the dishes can bring up underlying feelings of resentment. But I truly have found joy in keeping our home and creating a happy, warm, relaxing space for myself, my daughter and my husband,who is working on his PhD and very, very busy and often pretty stressed- it's important to me that our home be a haven for him.

Right now, I working on trying to get more rhythm into our days-- i.e. laundry on mondays, baking on tuesdays etc.. And it's not going super great, although things are getting done. DH and I did a lot of decluttering over the holiday break and that has helped tremendously. I had my fourth miscarriage, though, just after Christmas and that has sidetracked some of the plans and goals I had had for the beginning of the year... like making and actually using a HMB. I'm working through it each day though.

I blogged today about some of my recent homemaking endeavors, including the new apron I bought as a Christmas gift to myself after reading all the discussion here. I love it! Am wearing it now, hehe.

http://ittybittymiracle.blogspot.com...omemaking.html

Well, I'm so happy to have found this discussion!! and look forward to sharing tips and inspiration with all of you!


----------



## marimara

Welcome Rebecca! Your blog is great and your apron is so pretty! How is everyone doing?

How does everyone do their meal planning? I haven't been that successful in that arena yet. I tend to get sidetracked as the week progresses. I will be good for Monday, Tues, maybe Wed, but by Thurs and Fri I am kind of burned out. Any suggestions? I put ideas in my HMB section on meals but I lose interest in making a whole meal 5 days a week.


----------



## Carlyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
How does everyone do their meal planning? I haven't been that successful in that arena yet. I tend to get sidetracked as the week progresses. I will be good for Monday, Tues, maybe Wed, but by Thurs and Fri I am kind of burned out. Any suggestions? I put ideas in my HMB section on meals but I lose interest in making a whole meal 5 days a week.

I am not great at meal planning, but do manage to cook all our meals on time...somehow! A few things that seem to help me:
Planned leftovers - I will make a roast in the slow cooker. That's the first meal. I always add water in, so I get delicious stock too. So soup is probably the second meal, and a later meal in the week. Roast beef sandwiches another meal. Chopped up meat in a sauce over rice or noodles later. If I don't want so much of the same meat in one week, it's easy to freeze and use later.

Freeze extra meals - double or triple recipes and stick in the freezer for another time. It doesn't double or triple your prep time, just a bit more chopping, but then you have meals prepared and ready to go quickly.

Have a major prep day - I used the book The Big Cook last year with three friends. We had a fantastic time working together to prepare a whole bunch of meals for all of our families. We each took home 28 meals (14 varieties) from our time together! Almost all those meals are slow-cooker meat meals, so very simple to get going at home. I loved those, and plan to do more cooking like that again. http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/...+big+cook%2527

I'm looking forward to lots more ideas from all you great homemakers!


----------



## SharonAnne

I'm also meal-planning challenged. I explained to DH that I'm wanting to really get down with the meal plans, and he yessed me to death, but somehow missed the part where I asked him to give me an hour or so a week without the kids pulling at my legs so I can do that.









I planned to do all my cooking for this week over the weekend, but that didn't happen. I did make a quadruple batch of baked ziti, but it's sitting in the fridge, instead of being frozen in separate servings.







:







: I suck at this







:


----------



## marimara

I think this is maybe part of my problem, I don't eat red meat. We only eat turkey, chicken, fish, or vegetarian. Or maybe that's an excuse







I know of tons of meals, I just get sick of eating the same stuff over and over because I make the same stuff over and over







:
I think I just need to make my slow cooker a permanent space on my counter! That way I will use more often.


----------



## luvmyrory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
I think this is maybe part of my problem, I don't eat red meat. We only eat turkey, chicken, fish, or vegetarian. Or maybe that's an excuse







I know of tons of meals, I just get sick of eating the same stuff over and over because I make the same stuff over and over







:
I think I just need to make my slow cooker a permanent space on my counter! That way I will use more often.

We have this issue as well... except we don't eat fish either. I only eat poultry, so the other stuff just doesn't get made. And chicken can get boring, lol.

Does anybody have any yummy crock pot chicken meals to share?? (or other meats?) Sometimes, I'll just throw in a couple of chicken breasts in with a bottle of bbq sauce (or make my own in the crockpot if I have more time), let it simmer all day, then shread the chicken, mix up and put on sandwich rolls. This is particularly yummy in the summer.

As for meal planning, I do okay, I guess. We have a pancake dinner every monday (easily everybody's fav dinner of the week) and a simple, cheap, spaghetti/meatball/garlic bread/salad dinner one night- this usually feeds us for two nights actually. The other nights I plan a recipe, I'd like to get a system down where the recipes rotate on a monthly basis, so I can just look at a spreadsheet and know what to buy for the week. I've been pretty good at just hitting the grocery store once a week, and I usually buy a super easy backup meal to have on hand in case I fall through with one of the recipes one night.


----------



## SquishyBuggles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlyn* 
I am not great at meal planning, but do manage to cook all our meals on time...somehow! A few things that seem to help me:
Planned leftovers - I will make a roast in the slow cooker. That's the first meal. I always add water in, so I get delicious stock too. So soup is probably the second meal, and a later meal in the week. Roast beef sandwiches another meal. Chopped up meat in a sauce over rice or noodles later. If I don't want so much of the same meat in one week, it's easy to freeze and use later.

Freeze extra meals - double or triple recipes and stick in the freezer for another time. It doesn't double or triple your prep time, just a bit more chopping, but then you have meals prepared and ready to go quickly.

Have a major prep day - I used the book The Big Cook last year with three friends. We had a fantastic time working together to prepare a whole bunch of meals for all of our families. We each took home 28 meals (14 varieties) from our time together! Almost all those meals are slow-cooker meat meals, so very simple to get going at home. I loved those, and plan to do more cooking like that again. http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/...+big+cook%2527

I'm looking forward to lots more ideas from all you great homemakers!

I do a lot of this, too. I'd like to be able to plan a whole month's worth of meals but I usually don't get that far! It's a good month if I can get 2 week's worth done!


----------



## hammycakes

subbing for when i have time to come back!


----------



## neveryoumindthere

i *did* have about a month's worth of meals put together and was all organized (finally!) and then I found out I have Celiac and my girls (and I) can't have dairy either







: so about 3/4 of the meals are out and I'm having to start over.

Today I made stuffed zucchini in tomato sauce







: and yesterday made a simple chicken biryani

I find recipezaar to be one of the best sites, because I can search by 'rating' and so far I've made quite a few recipes that are really yummy! Try the Moussaka..Everyone here loved it so much I made it two nights in a row..shocking with my picky family!


----------



## lil_miss_understood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
i *did* have about a month's worth of meals put together and was all organized (finally!) and then I found out I have Celiac and my girls (and I) can't have dairy either







: so about 3/4 of the meals are out and I'm having to start over.

I feel your pain.
I still haven't had a chance to read the whole thread, but I couldn't let that pass without replying.
I can't remember if it's been recommended to you in Allergies (I know I saw you there), but Tinkyada makes good rice pasta, there are some nice corn pastas out as well (one is called Mrs Leeper's- this company also makes rice pasta) and some quinoa/corn combos too. Also, if you haven't been there already, you might want to check out this site for some good dairy subs.
HTH- if only a little.


----------



## neveryoumindthere

thanks Jacqueline.
I have gotten better and more creative and am really enjoying it I might add! For the last 6 years I've been a pretty awful cook, but the past few months or so I've been watching loads of cooking shows and lots of videos on simple things like even cutting onions and browning them. I'd never formally learned how to cook and I've just been winging it and it was not working! So, I decided to start at the begining and it's made a huge difference.

I bake gfcf bread every few days or so. I even made up the 'bechamel/cheese' sauce for the mousaka and even dh liked it (he's the pickiest of the bunch







)

I've been baking more too since I know my girls can't have a lot of baked good when we are visiting others/special events etc. I even made up a recipe of GF chocolate timbits that tasted just like the real ones! I really should have written it down. Never in a million years would I have thought I'd be able to make up my own recipes, I could barely make a decent recipe out of a book.lol

I do get rice pasta sometimes, but honestly, pasta is not even on my main list of meals to make cuz dh sees it as a 'snack' and not an actual dinner. I'll do it for myself and the girls for lunch though once in a while.

sorry for rambling. Really though, who else woudl listen to random thoughts on cooking besides the 'traditional homemaking' thread?









Off to check out that site. Thanks!


----------



## lil_miss_understood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
thanks Jacqueline.
I have gotten better and more creative and am really enjoying it I might add! For the last 6 years I've been a pretty awful cook, but the past few months or so I've been watching loads of cooking shows and lots of videos on simple things like even cutting onions and browning them. I'd never formally learned how to cook and I've just been winging it and it was not working! So, I decided to start at the begining and it's made a huge difference.

I bake gfcf bread every few days or so. I even made up the 'bechamel/cheese' sauce for the mousaka and even dh liked it (he's the pickiest of the bunch







)

I've been baking more too since I know my girls can't have a lot of baked good when we are visiting others/special events etc. I even made up a recipe of GF chocolate timbits that tasted just like the real ones! I really should have written it down. Never in a million years would I have thought I'd be able to make up my own recipes, I could barely make a decent recipe out of a book.lol

I do get rice pasta sometimes, but honestly, pasta is not even on my main list of meals to make cuz dh sees it as a 'snack' and not an actual dinner. I'll do it for myself and the girls for lunch though once in a while.

sorry for rambling. Really though, who else woudl listen to random thoughts on cooking besides the 'traditional homemaking' thread?









Off to check out that site. Thanks!

I'd have never pegged you as Canadian.








I hate to admit that I used to *love* cooking but since going gfcfef (gluten, egg and casein free), I loathe it. I just can't seem to get back in my groove. Of course, there's been a lot of other stuff going on too, so maybe once life in general calms down, I'll be able to too.


----------



## neveryoumindthere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
*I'd have never pegged you as Canadian*.








I hate to admit that I used to *love* cooking but since going gfcfef (gluten, egg and casein free), I loathe it. I just can't seem to get back in my groove. Of course, there's been a lot of other stuff going on too, so maybe once life in general calms down, I'll be able to too.









i guess the timbits gave me away.lol, but now you got me curious with the above bolded comment..how come?


----------



## lil_miss_understood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
i guess the timbits gave me away.lol, but now you got me curious with the above bolded comment..how come?









Probably just because I make no assumptions.







But I'm always watching and waiting for you guys to come out of the wood work. I *know* you're out there.


----------



## Carlyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
i guess the timbits gave me away.lol, but now you got me curious with the above bolded comment..how come?









As soon as I read about the timbits, I checked for your location!


----------



## SAHDS

Does anyone have a good recipe for a "foreign" (for lack of a better word







) cookie?

Thanks.

Oh, meal planning, I print out a grid (for the month) and pencil dinners in. That way I can grocery shop for perishables once a week (we have a well-stocked pantry) and I'm never stressed. I'm always surprised at how many days I have to designate for leftovers, though.


----------



## SquishyBuggles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
Does anyone have a good recipe for a "foreign" (for lack of a better word







) cookie?

Thanks.

Oh, meal planning, I print out a grid (for the month) and pencil dinners in. That way I can grocery shop for perishables once a week (we have a well-stocked pantry) and I'm never stressed. I'm always surprised at how many days I have to designate for leftovers, though.

Bunuelos! Not really a cookie...closer to a doughnut I guess. Not healthy in the least but soooo good.

4 eggs
1/4 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon vegetable oil
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 cup vegetable oil for frying

DIRECTIONS
In a large bowl combine eggs with 1/4 cup sugar and beat until thick and lemon-colored. Add the oil. Combine separately 1-1/2 cups of the flour, the baking powder and the salt. Gradually add this to the egg mixture and beat well.
Turn dough out onto a floured board (use remaining 1/2 cup flour) and knead thoroughly until dough is smooth.
Shape dough into sixteen balls. Roll each one into a circle about 5 inches in diameter. Let stand uncovered on waxed paper for about 10 minutes.
Heat oil in a deep fry pan to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Fry circles until golden brown, turning once. Drain on paper towels. Sprinkle with sugar/cinnamon mixture. Store airtight.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

My goal in life is to do montly meal planning and cooking. But this has not been realized yet b/c it is hard to adjust the money to buy that much stuff at once. But I have managed to start going grocery shopping about once every two weeks. I actually only meal plan for a full 7 days, but I find that there are lots and lots of leftovers and the plans change up. So things always get used up. I do like to have a menu for the week to follow more or less and I keep it and the recipe pg notated on a list on the side of the fridge. I also keep my freezer stocked. So whenever I make stuff I make double batch usually. I also try to keep the pantry stocked but it's getting low as we speak. Mostly what is in their is canned tomatoes as we us a lot of those.


----------



## quelindo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
i *did* have about a month's worth of meals put together and was all organized (finally!) and then I found out I have Celiac and my girls (and I) can't have dairy either







: so about 3/4 of the meals are out and I'm having to start over.

I feel your pain, too. I do have a bunch of recipes, though. Maybe we should share?


----------



## krankedyann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
i *did* have about a month's worth of meals put together and was all organized (finally!) and then I found out I have Celiac and my girls (and I) can't have dairy either







: so about 3/4 of the meals are out and I'm having to start over.

Oh, I've been there! When we were figuring out my allergies, I first made out a month of menus for gluten-free, then had to scrap most of it when we found out about the dairy allergy- I ate dairy at just about every meal. Then did it again, only to have to scrap one or two a week due to the soy allergy. Went about a month, then had to scrap another month's plan because we discovered a corn and egg allergy... Corn's in practically everything and no eggs makes baking hard!

At that point, I felt hopeless and just quit planning for more than a few days ahead! LOL After that, we only discovered an apple and cashew allergy, so that wasn't a major dent at all. I soon felt like I was stable enough to go back to planning a month out. Now, due to my business and budget, I typically have no choice but to plan several months out.

I do have a free sample week mailer on my website and it is gfcf, if this will help you out.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Sorry to all you mamas dealing with all those allergies! I know how it is for a short time. I had to do complete elim diets while BFing the first few months with my boys. It was hard. (HUGS)


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Hey all, I know there was some discussion on Home Management Binders earlier, and I just now got around to posting about mine in my blog here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
Welcome Rebecca! Your blog is great and your apron is so pretty! How is everyone doing?

How does everyone do their meal planning? I haven't been that successful in that arena yet. I tend to get sidetracked as the week progresses. I will be good for Monday, Tues, maybe Wed, but by Thurs and Fri I am kind of burned out. Any suggestions? I put ideas in my HMB section on meals but I lose interest in making a whole meal 5 days a week.

I also recently did a post about meal planning here. I'm really bad about doing it regularly, but things go so much smoother when I do.


----------



## ~Boudicca~

wow this thread is so hard to keep up with!

I feel like such a domestic goddess right now. Today I made cornbread for breakfast (which will be enough for tomorrow's breakfast as well) and made my first loaves of whole wheat bread. It came out beautiful!

I have to say that I think bread making is amazing. There is something so womanly and traditional about making bread. It was harder to knead than I thought it would be! But while I was making it I really feel like there was a connection between me and my female ancestors. I was thinking about how 50, 100, 150 years ago my little Hungarian grandmother on up to my great-great grandmothers probably stood in their kitchens doing the same thing, just working the dough that would feed their families. Sounds kind of lame as I type it







but it was a good feeling.

So far menu planning is in its infancy for me. I can plan about 3 days ahead tops. It's a work in progress.


----------



## luvmyrory

hi girls,

I thought I'd share a crockpot recipe we've been enjoying the past two nights. It's just perfect for this freezing weather







:!

I'm pretty short on time at the moment, so I'm just going to link to our blog, since I posted about it there, if that's okay.

http://ittybittymiracle.blogspot.com...ers-night.html

I hope you enjoy it as much as we do!


----------



## Pinoikoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmyrory* 
hi girls,

I thought I'd share a crockpot recipe we've been enjoying the past two nights. It's just perfect for this freezing weather







:!

I'm pretty short on time at the moment, so I'm just going to link to our blog, since I posted about it there, if that's okay.

http://ittybittymiracle.blogspot.com...ers-night.html

I hope you enjoy it as much as we do!

That looks SO beautiful! I always hate how lentils usually look so blah in a dish, but that is lovely!


----------



## SquishyBuggles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmyrory* 
hi girls,

I thought I'd share a crockpot recipe we've been enjoying the past two nights. It's just perfect for this freezing weather







:!

I'm pretty short on time at the moment, so I'm just going to link to our blog, since I posted about it there, if that's okay.

http://ittybittymiracle.blogspot.com...ers-night.html

I hope you enjoy it as much as we do!

That looks fantastic!


----------



## jackson'smama

i have been using a HMB for a couple of years now. I have each month's calendar in a clear sleeve. at the end of each month, i plan for the next month. i make sure to fill in all of our activities and work schedules. then, i pull out a list of meals that i've written down and start filling in the blanks - making sure that if i have to work 7pm to 11pm (the only shift i work one or two days a month as a mama-baby nurse!) that i have a meal that can be prepared early in the day of that it's a day of leftovers from the night before.
we are vegetarian which makes it very hard to come up with ideas - i'm not very adventurous. i usually find something traditional that i can adapt. i'm not a slave to the menu. i'll frequently swap nights - i just circle what i didn't make that night so i'll know i still have those ingredients ready for another night.
we're also "stockpiling" which helps when the night's planned dish isn't appealing or we had something get in the way of making what we'd planned and need something quicker.
stockpiling makes me feel very domestic







i don't want to romanticize the great depression but i truly think there's something in me that is connected to that time. blahblahblah....i'll stop now!


----------



## Purple Sage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
i have been using a HMB for a couple of years now. I have each month's calendar in a clear sleeve. at the end of each month, i plan for the next month. i make sure to fill in all of our activities and work schedules. then, i pull out a list of meals that i've written down and start filling in the blanks - making sure that if i have to work 7pm to 11pm (the only shift i work one or two days a month as a mama-baby nurse!) that i have a meal that can be prepared early in the day of that it's a day of leftovers from the night before.
we are vegetarian which makes it very hard to come up with ideas - i'm not very adventurous. i usually find something traditional that i can adapt. i'm not a slave to the menu. i'll frequently swap nights - i just circle what i didn't make that night so i'll know i still have those ingredients ready for another night.
we're also "stockpiling" which helps when the night's planned dish isn't appealing or we had something get in the way of making what we'd planned and need something quicker.
stockpiling makes me feel very domestic







i don't want to romanticize the great depression but i truly think there's something in me that is connected to that time. blahblahblah....i'll stop now!

Would you mind sharing some of your meals that you make on a regular basis and the foods that you stockpile?

We're a mostly vegetarian household, and I'm having a hard time thinking of more than a handful of meals that everyone in the family enjoys. I'm also trying to start filling my pantry and would love to compare notes in that regard.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jackson'smama

well, i feel like i make the same things all the time - i'm just starting to look into new recipes to shake it up a bit - specifically paula deen's quick and easy magazine (i get defective magazines for free from the printing company one county over!). so, i tried her hamburger stroganoff with morningstar farms crumbles or you could use tvp. other than reducing sodium next time, it was great and enough for leftovers. i love planning meals that can be stretched for two nights - my family does not object to eating the same thing two nights in a row. so, my biggies are:
"cheeseburger mac" which is fake burger crumbles, tomato paste, and garlic layered with homemade mac and cheese, topped with shredded cheese and baked. serve with any veggie - makes enough for us to have lunch or dinner leftovers
chili - make a big pot and freeze extra - use for straight chili, burritos, "mexican lasagna"
veggie and tofu fajitas
crockpot tofu (chicken is what i'm replacing) and noodles - tofu with cream of mushroom soup, peas, and garlic. add sour cream mixed with a little flour at the end - serve over wide noodles
"healthier" mac and cheese - homemade mac and cheese, pureed california mixed veggies, and whole california mixed veggies, tofu, top with cheese and sometimes cracker crumbs and bake - kids love it
baked "italian" - pick a noodle, add ricotta, cooked spinach, and spaghetti sauce, top with mozzarella and bake
"veggie plate" - pick any variety of veggies, add a starch (usually mashed potatoes) and enjoy! this usually involves our homegrown and canned greenbeans, limas, or carrots -very easy for last minute or nights when i only need one night's worth (not enough for any leftovers)
i make a few soups (but am wanting to expand on this) - veggie, potato, white bean. i just canned veggie soup yesterday (good for stockpiling)

as for stockpiling, i'm just trying to get what we'd use for at least several months (minus perishables like fresh fruit and veggies, dairy, etc....though i do buy milk and cheese in large quantities and freeze them). i'm still working on this - and right now, i'm only set on health and hygiene. i'm working on food still and this will include even more gardening this year. we cut our garden in half this past summer due to the ages of our children. this year, we'll re-expand.

HTH! i can't believe i've been solicited for advice - i feel like i'm always the one asking questions!


----------



## Purple Sage

Thanks for the ideas.







I make some of the same things you do, but I had forgotten all about Mexican lasagna and baked Italian. We've made those in the past and they were well received - need to add them to the rotation again.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

The big laundry question:
How do you do your wash?
I do whites, colors and a seperate load of reds. As well as a seperate load of towels and cloths. As well as a sep. cloth diaper load. I do all wash in cold, except I am only comfortable doing the diapers on Hot.

But how do you seperate the whites or do you? My son has so many shirts that have blue sleeves underneath a white shirt for example. Or there is red around the color. What do I wash this with? White or colored wash?

And what do you do with light colors like yellow? I put them in the whites usually.

These are my laundry questions that I continually debate every day every week. So I put it to my TH mamas. How do you do it?


----------



## marimara

I do darks, whites, and lights. Towels and sheets are usually separate (with the white towels washed with the white clothes). Diapers are separate of course. If a shirt has a dark and a white part to it, it goes with the darks just in case it bleeds. Yellows go in lights, unless they are dark yellow and prone to bleeding. Everything is done in cold, except diapers as well. Occasionally, sheets and towels will be done on hot too, maybe after a nasty virus or something.


----------



## alison_in_oh

I separate based on laundry additives and cycle choices. So DH's whites, that he insists must be chlorine bleached, get their own load (and because they're getting bleach, ONLY plain white whites go in that load.) I've started using a tiny bit of a dryer sheet in my regular laundry, so I'm being extra diligent to separate out towels and other things that I don't want fabric softener on. (If they're getting musty it's nice to add some oxygen bleach too!) I use vinegar and lavender oil on those instead. My husband goes through a lot of cycling clothes (spandex and the like) which can't have softener, need to be hung to dry, and often have anti-chafing ointment on them that I don't want to transfer to other laundry. So they usually get their own load too, sometimes with all my other synthetic fabrics and/or no-softener and/or needs-tea-tree (I like to add some vinegar and tea tree to the workout stuff to counteract all that man-sweat!).

If I were using color-safe oxygen bleach I might separate out the lights that show stains and need bleaching, but otherwise I don't bother between darks and lights in my regular laundry -- I've never had bleeding dye, and all the fabrics can take the same treatment.

And yes, diapers are their own load.


----------



## luvmyrory

Ok, well, we have to pay a $1.50 per load of laundry. I do a separate load of diapers on hot, but otherwise I just throw everything in together and wash on the colors cycle (warm) or brights (cold). It just gets too expensive to sort out the few things we have that are whites (mostly dh's socks anyway) for another load. If something is a new item, and looks likely to bleed, I'll wait to wash it until I have enough like colors for a full load. But, otherwise, I just throw everything together and haven't had any apparent issues.


----------



## rhiandmoi

I do pants, underwear (and socks), light shirts, dark shirts, reds, whites, bedding/towels, and misc gentle cycle.

We sort as we go so it's not to hard except that the shirts all go in one hamper and the reds, whites, and gentle all go in another hamper and then I have to dig through them one to get the loads. But if I stay on top of the laundry it ends up being about a load a day and no one runs out of anything.


----------



## gromero

I sort my laundrey like this:
Whites
Darks (I include my reds in this load, since it mainly all black, really dark clothing)
Colors
Jeans
Towels
Bedding
Dh's work clothes (He is a mechanic, so it has grease on them).

BBL....making muffins and gotta finish homeschooling.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

Ok, I think I have the simplest system. We do lights and darks. Neither of us wear enough white to ever justify a full load of whites, and usually towels and sheets wind up in the lights. Once this kiddo is born, I'm certain diapers will be their own load.

Currently darks are cold, lights are warm.


----------



## SquishyBuggles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
The big laundry question:
How do you do your wash?
I do whites, colors and a seperate load of reds. As well as a seperate load of towels and cloths. As well as a sep. cloth diaper load. I do all wash in cold, except I am only comfortable doing the diapers on Hot.

But how do you seperate the whites or do you? My son has so many shirts that have blue sleeves underneath a white shirt for example. Or there is red around the color. What do I wash this with? White or colored wash?

And what do you do with light colors like yellow? I put them in the whites usually.

These are my laundry questions that I continually debate every day every week. So I put it to my TH mamas. How do you do it?

I have 3 separate baskets, one for whites/lights, one for colors, and one for towels. Sometimes I'll separate the pure whites from the whites with colors because my H likes them to be bleached (once in awhile, def. not every time.) If it's a bright color mixed with white I usually thrown them in with colors. Light yellows go with whites/lights, bright yellow goes with colors. I also do separate loads of rags, because they usually involved pet mess or kid puke! Those I do hot, everything else I do cold.


----------



## marimara

Ok everyone~~~~I got my aprons today!
I don't want to interrupt the laundry questions so please do let me interfere with but I wanted to put this here before I forget it.

Here is the link with the photos; http://www.flickr.com/photos/tvena/s...7612870497788/

They are vintage terry half aprons like my grandma use to (still does) wear! I love them! Got them on Ebay for a song! score!







:
ETA: these are perfect for me since I am a child of the 70's








Question: the pink/psychedelic one came with 2 different round washcloth thingies with rickrack sewn on them. Maybe to tie on to the waistband of the apron and use as an extra towel when cleaning or something? potholder? What are your ideas?
I love vintage-y stuff!
Oh and those 2 books are my new faves, best recipes ever in the one book and the eat, pray, love is just plain good reading.

Back to laundry talk now,


----------



## sofysmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
Ok everyone~~~~I got my aprons today!
I don't want to interrupt the laundry questions so please do let me interfere with but I wanted to put this here before I forget it.

Here is the link with the photos; http://www.flickr.com/photos/tvena/s...7612870497788/

They are vintage terry half aprons like my grandma use to (still does) wear! I love them! Got them on Ebay for a song! score!







:

Question: the pink/psychedelic one came with 2 different round washcloth thingies with rickrack sewn on them. Maybe to tie on to the waistband of the apron and use as an extra towel when cleaning or something? potholder? What are your ideas?
I love vintage-y stuff!
Oh and those 2 books are my new faves, best recipes ever in the one book and the eat, pray, love is just plain good reading.

Back to laundry talk now,
















they are really cute!

I found this blog about aprons


----------



## marimara

aww, that was so sweet!

Oh, and my dh said his idea for the round things is that maybe they are pie warmers?!?


----------



## CultivatingMyRoots

This is my first post, but this thread is why I joined Mothering! I read through the whole thing, and in the process vaccuumed, did laundry, organized, and packed (we move next weekend!) and have been less stressed than ever.

I think most of it is feeling less lonely (as mentioned earlier in the thread, that's a HUGE downer) both from hearing of everyone else's motivations and inspirations, but also because I'm inspired to find other moms in the area we're moving to (Roseville,CA). Where we are now is smalltown, and the population is older. I am a young mom (pregnant with our second, who will be born less than a month before my 21st birthday) and older parents don't always relate well to alternative parenting, or sometimes to my age to begin with.

I feel for you moms who are lonely at home with the kids, thanks for keeping me afloat, and keep inspiring!







:


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CultivatingMyRoots* 
This is my first post, but this thread is why I joined Mothering! I read through the whole thing, and in the process vaccuumed, did laundry, organized, and packed (we move next weekend!) and have been less stressed than ever.

I think most of it is feeling less lonely (as mentioned earlier in the thread, that's a HUGE downer) both from hearing of everyone else's motivations and inspirations, but also because I'm inspired to find other moms in the area we're moving to (Roseville,CA). Where we are now is smalltown, and the population is older. I am a young mom (pregnant with our second, who will be born less than a month before my 21st birthday) and older parents don't always relate well to alternative parenting, or sometimes to my age to begin with.

I feel for you moms who are lonely at home with the kids, thanks for keeping me afloat, and keep inspiring!







:









Welcome to MDC and to TH!!!


----------



## mamaheids

:
Hello everyone! Well it took me 3 days to get through all the posts in this very awesome thread,







: and I would love to join your discussion.
I currently am figuring out new ways to serve my family as I have pretty much been relegated to the couch/bathroom for the past two months with morning sickness. (Baby coming in early August). I is really hard for me to make this adjustment, as I am experiencing fatigue like never before. (Even when pg with DD.) I've been able to do a little bit of knitting and have delegated to DH but I just can't wait to get back to the things I love about homemaking like cooking, sewing, organizing/decorating. (I got a brand new serger for Christmas and I haven't even sewed a stitch! Ugh!) I feel completely lost and out of my element right now, and didn't actually realize that I had taken on the homemaker role as seriously as I had until I all of a sudden couldn't do those things anymore!
So for now, I'm getting ideas, information gathering for when I do feel up to resuming my role. I'm really enjoying this discussion.
As for laundry- we have one huge laundry pile. It drives me nuts, but at the moment it is survival mode. We do darks (cold), whites/towels/sheets/rags (hot) lights (warm), reds (cold) and every so often a delicates cycle (cold).
I do occasionally (once every two weeks) HAVE to use chlorine bleach on the whites/rags because if I don't our F/L washer starts stinking. (Even if I leave the door open between washes.) Laundry is seriously the bane of my existance- just because of the sheer volume of it. I actually don't mind folding/putting away a load or two. But we have WAY more than that.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CultivatingMyRoots* 
This is my first post, but this thread is why I joined Mothering! I read through the whole thing, and in the process vaccuumed, did laundry, organized, and packed (we move next weekend!) and have been less stressed than ever.

I think most of it is feeling less lonely (as mentioned earlier in the thread, that's a HUGE downer) both from hearing of everyone else's motivations and inspirations, but also because I'm inspired to find other moms in the area we're moving to (Roseville,CA). Where we are now is smalltown, and the population is older. I am a young mom (pregnant with our second, who will be born less than a month before my 21st birthday) and older parents don't always relate well to alternative parenting, or sometimes to my age to begin with.

I feel for you moms who are lonely at home with the kids, thanks for keeping me afloat, and keep inspiring!







:










I'm surprised that you find it more difficult to find older parents who are into NFL/AP. I find that older parents tend to be more into that kind of thing than younger parents.

BTW, have you seen the younger mama tribe?


----------



## MyLittleWarrior

Hey Ladies!

Well it's a full month after the holidays, and things are finaly starting to fall into a nice routine here. I think that and also blogging about my HMB has been helping me actually _use_ it. I'm now thinking it's time for another major clutter purge though. I always have a box going for donation stuff, but I think it's time to ramp it up. Clear out the Christmas presents that were just off base, and any stuff that was replaced or duplicated over Christmas, as well as going through the kids and my clothes again. I can hardly walk through the basement, because "stuff" just keeps ending up there.

Slightly off topic, but since it was talked about earlier in the thread I'm going to share anyway...

I finally got my new tattoo yesterday! I love it.







: It makes me really happy. Pictures here.


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
Hey Ladies!

Well it's a full month after the holidays, and things are finaly starting to fall into a nice routine here. I think that and also blogging about my HMB has been helping me actually _use_ it. I'm now thinking it's time for another major clutter purge though. I always have a box going for donation stuff, but I think it's time to ramp it up. Clear out the Christmas presents that were just off base, and any stuff that was replaced or duplicated over Christmas, as well as going through the kids and my clothes again. I can hardly walk through the basement, because "stuff" just keeps ending up there.

Slightly off topic, but since it was talked about earlier in the thread I'm going to share anyway...

I finally got my new tattoo yesterday! I love it.







: It makes me really happy. Pictures here.

I love it, it looks so good!
I've been doing some de-cluttering lately too, as I also always have a box going. We donated a few boxes a couple of weeks ago and now are ready for another run.
Lately, I've just been trying to get my life orderly. I've been cooking tons lately. Tonight I'm doing Asian Stir Fry with rice noodles and chicken. I am on this kick to be really healthy because of my migraines. So I'm trying to eat more organic and cook from scratch.

I've been staying on top of laundry!!! I have to do one load a day or more depending on the week.

I still use my HMB but found that I"m not writing in it anymore. The dry erase marker thing wasn't working for me. Until I get a working printer, I am not able to really "use" my checklists for chores and projects. Instead I'm just doing it in my head, referencing the list the reminders. I'm still getting everything done, it's just not written down. Though, the rest of the HMB has been tremendously helpful to us. Having important #'s/addresses, stamps/envelopes, as wells as financial stuff all in one place is great. It's been keeping me way more organized.

Hmmm...what else? Well I've also redecorated recently, more of a tropical/garden green theme. Love it







: I usually redecorate once or twice a year to keep things fresh around here. What I mean by redecorate, is, since I mostly have neutral everything (couch, linens, furniture), I just add splashes of color with some valances, shower curtain, shams (instead of a whole new set I have a beige quilt, cream sheets and then I add colorful shams on top to go with the current theme), throw pillows, and throws. Of course my greenery (houseplants) add to the tropical garden them around here









Speaking of, got a new one today, a kalanchoe I think. It's gorgeous.

Well, that's all I have for now, how is everyone doing? Settled down after the holidays?

Question: Do you all do spring cleaning? or spring decorating?


----------



## Brown Lioness

*subbing*


----------



## Periwinkle

Quote:

Originally Posted by takebirthback
The big laundry question:
How do you do your wash?
All laundry is washed on COLD in the Heavy Duty cycle, unless it's been peed, pooped, or thrown up on, in which case it's washed on HOT.

I separate out things likely to bleed and/or things likely to fuzz up the rest of the laundry. Other than that, it all goes in together.

We just started making our own laundry detergent. Prior to that we used BioKleen or Seventh Generation.

Everything gets dried on Medium heat, and folded as soon as it's dry. If I can't fold it right away, I hang shirts and pants or other things likely to wrinkle over the back of a chair, and just leave things like towels, socks, tee shirts, etc. in the laundry basket.


----------



## Periwinkle

Oooh another thing about laundry. I definitely do NOT have a "laundry day". I find it easier to do 1-2 loads a day.


----------



## LeighB

I do all the towels, dish rags and socks in one load. All the rest of the clothes I just throw in on cold. I usually hang everything up and fold it when the baby is napping.

Anyone know a good way to clean wooden cutting boards? I have a great one that I just got and I'm paranoid to use it for anything but kneading bread.


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
I do all the towels, dish rags and socks in one load. All the rest of the clothes I just throw in on cold. I usually hang everything up and fold it when the baby is napping.

Anyone know a good way to clean wooden cutting boards? I have a great one that I just got and I'm paranoid to use it for anything but kneading bread.

I've used my wooden board for years without nothing more than a hot soapy wash and dry out. Though I never cut raw meat on it. Occasionally, I would spray it with vinegar. Now I use a bamboo one and treat it the same. I just cut raw meat on a plate and then it goes into the dishwasher. When I cut onions or garlic on it, sometimes I don't even rinse it off. Just brush it off. My grandmother told me it kills the germs to do it that way. I don't have a problem with other stuff smelling like onions or garlic either. BTW, if you wet it with water before cutting onions or garlic it won't absorb the odor.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

I want to have a spring cleaning this year. My home could use it!


----------



## SquishyBuggles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
I've used my wooden board for years without nothing more than a hot soapy wash and dry out. Though I never cut raw meat on it. Occasionally, I would spray it with vinegar. Now I use a bamboo one and treat it the same. I just cut raw meat on a plate and then it goes into the dishwasher. When I cut onions or garlic on it, sometimes I don't even rinse it off. Just brush it off. My grandmother told me it kills the germs to do it that way. I don't have a problem with other stuff smelling like onions or garlic either. BTW, if you wet it with water before cutting onions or garlic it won't absorb the odor.

Ditto this. I use my wooden board for everything but meat. I have a glass one for meat, I hate using it but I'm paranoid.


----------



## Toolip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 

Anyone know a good way to clean wooden cutting boards? I have a great one that I just got and I'm paranoid to use it for anything but kneading bread.

Don't worry.







There's really no reason to be concerned, it's just easy to convince yourself that wood is going to harbor things. In reality wood has natural antibacterial properties as well as the porous nature helps to get bacteria of the surface and then it dies inside. There are several articles about it. This is something I just found but there are many other studies.

I just wash is with soap and water generally. If I just cut a bunch of garlic I will sometimes use salt and lemon to help get the smell out - I don't know if it really helps more than washing but it's fun







I use wooden cutting boards for everything!! I LOVE good, sharp knives and good, solid, wooden cutting boards


----------



## SAHDS

I'm in the middle of laundry day right now. YEA...

I separate loads, whites, pastels and darks. I also put dish towels/towels/ linens in a separate load. Everything gets washed and rinsed in cold water (besides the dish towels) and dried on medium with hot to finish (my dryer has that cool-down and it drives me batty, I don't know why).

As for cutting boards, I'd never use my produce board for meat and vice versa. Never.

What else... OH, I made the best cake ever.







It was for my son's silent auction and was chosen first (the winning table paid hundreds). I was so proud but sad that I had to watch them eat it. The one we got was good, though. I'll be making it again Sunday when we have friends over. YUM!

And I have to give DH credit, he tilled the garden (and is prepping it for the Spring) PLUS he planted 160 new bulbs (tulips - my fav, daffodils and something blue)! I love fresh cut flowers when it's nice out!

OH, load is done...


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Oooh another thing about laundry. I definitely do NOT have a "laundry day". I find it easier to do 1-2 loads a day.

Me too.

Though I have a Laundry day scheduled to do special treatments such as stain removal and lanolizing. Also to catch up on left over laundry if 1-2 loads wasn't enough during the week. Or to do special projects such as curtains, rugs, etc.


----------



## AllieFaye

I find it easy to run the machines every day for one load, but for hand laundry, or non-routine washing, it's easier to set aside a special day for special scrubbing.


----------



## lolar2

bump


----------



## Christine&men

I am about to make my first batch of dryer sheets! Yipee!


----------



## Frisha

Joining you. I really need to take the time to get my other apron made it's sitting in pieces with my sewing machine.


----------



## woodchick

I can't believe I hadn't found this thread earlier! I've felt so 'at home' with you ladies as I've read through it!

Here are some contributions I feel I can add









Someone (probably back in November!) asked about a good homemade sandwich bread. I use Soulemama's WHO Bread recipe in our breadmaker. I make sure to pop it out of the pan as soon as it is done, let it cool a bit on the rack and then cool it in the fridge for a couple hours. Once it is cool throughout it will slice up nice and thin for me. We love it for sandwiches.

And here are a couple cookbooks that I have been inspired by over the past year or so (since DH gifted them to me!)
More With Less

Simply in Season

The recipes are great and the commentary is even better! Enjoy!


----------



## KaraBoo

I think about homemaking skills a lot. I think also it takes a certain kind of skill to make a house a home...you know, make it comfortable and inviting and a haven.

as for laundry, I too find it easier to do a load nearly every day.


----------



## marimara

I fear that we've been neglecting this thread lately. I've been in on the skills of a 100 years ago and admit that a lot of the THM mamas here on this thread do a lot of that already. I recently began making homemade pizza dough. I whipped up a homemade pizza yesterday (sauce was jarrred but frozen from last time) in less than 30 minutes from kneading to mouth







My hubby loves it!!!!! It's almost faster than ordering pizza delivery and boy does it taste better as well as better for us.


----------



## woodchick

We've given up on delivery as well! I make spaghetti sauce and meatballs about once a month and freeze it. Several containers get sauce and meatballs and there's always sauce left over. So I label it "pizza sauce" and no one is the wiser


----------



## Christine&men

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
I whipped up a homemade pizza yesterday (sauce was jarrred but frozen from last time) in less than 30 minutes from kneading to mouth







My hubby loves it!!!!! It's almost faster than ordering pizza delivery and boy does it taste better as well as better for us.

Care to share that recipe? Mine is with yeast. The result is great, but of course there is some timing involved...


----------



## LeighB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tumblingstar* 
I fear that we've been neglecting this thread lately. I've been in on the skills of a 100 years ago and admit that a lot of the THM mamas here on this thread do a lot of that already. I recently began making homemade pizza dough. I whipped up a homemade pizza yesterday (sauce was jarrred but frozen from last time) in less than 30 minutes from kneading to mouth







My hubby loves it!!!!! It's almost faster than ordering pizza delivery and boy does it taste better as well as better for us.

I have started doing this once a week. It's sooo cheap and easy. I usually make the sauce and then use it to make meatball subs the next day. I use the crust recipe from the Better Homes and Garden cookbook. I've been really happy with it.


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Christine&men* 
Care to share that recipe? Mine is with yeast. The result is great, but of course there is some timing involved...

I use yeast too but only let rise 5-10 min. Let me see if I can remember the recipe
Foccacia Pizza Crust, quick and easy

2.5 cups flour
1 packet yeast
2 tblsps olive oil
1 cup warm water
1 tblsp honey
1 tsp garlic powder
1tsp onion powder
rosemary optional (I do this and throw in a few pinches of dried rosemary)
1tblsp corn meal optional

Mix yeast in water, let sit till foamy.

Mix in large bowl, honey, oil, herbs, garlic and onion powder

After yeast water is foamy (by the time you get everything else mixed up), mix all ingredients together, place in bowl, cover with towel and let rise 5-10 minutes. (If the house is not warm enough, while I am mixing the ingredients I turn the oven on slightly (about 90 deg) and set bowl inside to rise w/door cocked open.

After risen, take out of oven, preheat oven to spread flat onto baking sheet sprinkled w/cornmeal or greased w/olive oil (either is good, but greased makes a more moist foccacia like crust)

Bake for 9-11 min (11 min in my electric oven). Take out, sprinkle on tomato sauce and cheese and toppings. Bake for another 7-10 min until cheese is melted and almost browning on edges. Voila!


----------



## holyhelianthus

This thread is still alive?!







:

Off to read up on what I have missed...


----------



## rhiandmoi

What kind of crusts are you getting on you bread? DH really likes the soft almost non-existent crust of store bread, and I've been doing all kinds of things to try to get that. The bread itself is coming out fine, but the crust is too tough. I've tried steam, butter, and a dry oven. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Shenjall

My sil makes that kind of wonderful no-crust bread. I love it! She says she uses xtra butter and milk instead of water. It never works for me, so I keep going to her for my homemade bread fix.


----------



## lil_miss_understood

Could be:
Too much salt
Too high of heat
Using water instead of milk
or
Too long of rising time


----------



## Krisis

I sewed!!! For the first time EVER. I made a T-shirt quilt for DS out of some of my favorite shirts he wore during his first year of life. You can definitely tell it's my first attempt at sewing, it's pretty rough... but I'm so proud of it!

That was my homemaker moment for the day







:


----------



## woodchick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiandmoi* 
What kind of crusts are you getting on you bread? DH really likes the soft almost non-existent crust of store bread, and I've been doing all kinds of things to try to get that. The bread itself is coming out fine, but the crust is too tough. I've tried steam, butter, and a dry oven. I don't know what else to do.

*I use a bread machine* Just FYI.

I used to get really tough crusts...until I started using filtered water instead of just tap water. Once I switched the bread started rising much better and the crust thinned right out.


----------



## AngelBee

Bump


----------



## Christine&men

Sadly neglected by myself. Thanks for the bump! Didn't even get to make my own batch of dryer sheets yet, despite triumphant announcement to do so some time ago... What can I say, kids!


----------



## rhiandmoi

Last night I went to borders to get "Artisan Bread in 5 Mins a Day". So far I have not made any of the dough, but I am very intrigued by the idea of having dough just hanging out in the fridge waiting to become bread. And it seems much simpler than keeping my starter alive.


----------



## sofysmommy

do you have a routine for Spring cleaning? if I had lots of linens and things this would be the time to get them out. I do have a really pretty shower curtain that I want to put up today.


----------



## marimara

I am in the middle of my spring cleaning right now. basically I take out everything of a room except the big furniture and clean top to bottom . I take off the bed linens, wash them, open the windows for a day or so. Put up fresh springish linens on the beds and then, vaccuum and put the room back together. That includes emptying the closet too. Declutter and get rid of everything I no longer want.


----------



## Carlyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
I am in the middle of my spring cleaning right now. basically I take out everything of a room except the big furniture and clean top to bottom . I take off the bed linens, wash them, open the windows for a day or so. Put up fresh springish linens on the beds and then, vaccuum and put the room back together. That includes emptying the closet too. Declutter and get rid of everything I no longer want.

Wow, I've never really done spring cleaning, but I think it would be so great to start things fresh once we can have the windows open again. And soon before it gets a bit more uncomfortable to do the lifting and cleaning. We live in a rural area where spring cleaning is totally normal and expected. My friend even does a spring and fall cleaning, right down to taking everything out of all the closets and cleaning every nook and cranny.

The trouble is that I get overwhelmed by the huge tasks (we have a big old stone farm house) and then I hardly know where to start or what to do. I'm thinking that I should get a checklist from realsimple.com or somewhere like that, and just plug away at it steadily. It doesn't matter if it doesn't happen all at one time, just a gradual spring clean-up would be okay, right?

Another idea I have had, but haven't worked on yet, is to see if a friend would like to do it with me, and we could swap working at each others' places. That way we'd be working together, which is more fun for me and for the kids. And it wouldn't seem so overwhelming to do it all myself. I'll see if that actually happens.

Today I had a busy day in the kitchen, cooking for a church potluck supper. It all turned out great, and all the food I brought was gone. I wouldn't have minded having some leftovers, but it was good to see that people wanted to eat what I made! The kitchen was a big mess when I left, but I quick did all the dishes and tidied up as soon as we got home while my husband did bedtime with the kids. So I'll start the week off with a clean kitchen.

Oops - Sorry for rambling!


----------



## kimiij

Laurel Plum has a great list for Spring Cleaning:

http://laurelplumonline.com/organizi...r-preparation/

She also has lists for fall and winter I believe...


----------



## mommathea

I need to get spring cleaning going, but with a brood of chickens living their 'dust' all over the place, it's going to have to wait till dh gets done with the new chicken coop. It doesn't help that we're having 40mph winds on his only afternoon off this week. Not getting the coop built in this wind.


----------



## highlandmum

bringing this thread out of retirement.... been thinking about this a lot, and thinking about how pretty soon, we might need a lot of these skills.

I for one would like to learn candlemaking







just 'cause


----------



## goldingoddess

I'll join.

I just got all of my supplies for canning this weekend. Our cherry trees are ripening and I'm going to can a ton of it to keep us in jam. Tonight I made a sour cherry pie and it was amazing!!!!!!


----------



## MamaLocs

I'm thinking of canning cherries too. My first ever foray into canning! I'm glad this thread is back too. I've decided through a long process to live up to my title of Homemaker!


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## swd12422

I'm so glad this thread got bumped up! I'm a terrible housekeeper who is trying to improve her skills and turn staying home into homemaking. Of course, I just spent two days' worth of "free" time reading this thread and bookmarking links from it instead of, you know, cleaning the house and getting organized! lol

I am really looking forward to learning some new skills (like maybe even sewing) and just getting my stuff together. Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## trghig

I think this is a great thread







I've always loved the idea of being a homemaker. I've found for me the 2 biggest challenges have been 1- keeping organized move after move. We are military and move fairly often. In the 3 years DH and I have been married we have moved 4 times and it shows...lol there are boxes that don't ever really get unpacked and I am drawning in baby/toddler clothes. The second challenge I've had since baby number 2 was born in feb is time. We've spent so much time at doctors due to a number of health issues that its really cut into my time at home.

I look forward to reading the old post over the next few days. I am currently working on Christmas.


----------



## trghig

Wanted to add what sort of homemaker stuff I do







and a little bit about me









I am Tiffany, mommy to 2 little boys (P-2yrs, T- 5 months) and proud wife to my airman M. I am a young mommy and that sometimes makes it hard to find friends my age, who are doing similar things as I am.

I cook and bake mostly from scratch. The newest thing I'd like to learn how to do in that realm is make bread. (It scares me, which is why I haven't tackled it yet!) I am a pretty self taught cook and very appreciative of DH, who is normally willing to try whatever I try my hand at. I grew up eating boxed foods like hamburger helper.

I sew- I am a beginner but getting better with each new project I do. DH bought me a sewing machine a couple Christmas ago and I love it







I made almost all homemade gifts for people last year using it









I paint and make homemade gifts using a variety of different craft techiniques.

I am really big on organization and currently I am working on trying to get re-organized after our last move. We moved this past october when I was 5.5 months pregnant. It was a difficult move and getting settled has been hard to say the least because of a difficult pregnancy, health problems after the baby was born and ppd. However, things are finally getting back on track









I've dabbled in soap making and would like to get back into that. I make all my own cleaners, minus dish soap and laundry soap. Until, we moved here I dried everything outside almost all year. However, our current location is so humid I find it almost impossible to dry anything outside most days.


----------



## justmama

Anyone make soap? My mom and I just went to a workshop last weekend about soap making and are really interested in learning more. Where do you get your supplies? any beginner's tips and tricks you can share?


----------



## highlandmum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swd12422* 
I'm so glad this thread got bumped up! I'm a terrible housekeeper who is trying to improve her skills and turn staying home into homemaking. Of course, I just spent two days' worth of "free" time reading this thread and bookmarking links from it instead of, you know, cleaning the house and getting organized! lol


lol-- that is totally me!!!


----------



## hteb83

I love this thread! Just wish I had a bigger garden and could can/preserve something!


----------



## swd12422

Highlandmum - glad I'm not alone!
Hteb83 - Me too! I'm currently shirking my cleaning and laundry so I can plan my garden b/c I really want to start growing some of our food. I've been reading up on canning and am so excited!


----------



## trghig

I am so proud of myself! Yesterday, I made my first thing of homemade bread! I made 4 small loaves of french bread







(It was suppose to be 2 large loaves but I didn't have a pan large enough.)

I also tackled my mending pile of DS1 pjs. I swear the boy somehow managed to put a hole in the foot of each pair of pjs. But, I got them all mended and they look good as new


----------

